# The Tivoserver Thread



## rpdre1

Click here for the latest build of tivoserver with wmv3 support. (cygwin1.dll included for new users)

Thanks to THardie for updating tivoserver with a newer ffmpeg that supports wmv3, SteveT for compiling a cygwin binary for Windows users, thanks to BTUx9 for fixing too many things to list , and wsewell for creating such a great project.

Instructions for first-timers:

1) Run tivoserver.exe (first time you run tivoserver, it will open and then quickly close... keep reading)

2) The first time you run tivoserver, it creates this folder:

C:\Documents and Settings\Your_Username_Here\Application Data\.tivoserver\
(shortcut to that: %APPDATA%\.tivoserver )

3) Get a UNIX-friendly text editor, I recommend Notepad++

4) Open settings.cfg (NOT settings.cfg.new, if it exists) in a Notepad++

5) Inside settings.cfg there's a section that says:



Code:


#-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# VIDEO_DIR
#
# Specifies the directory where video files exist for tivoserver to serve.
# Add _one_ directory per line (ie per VIDEO_DIR tag), but you may add several
# directories using several VIDEO_DIR lines
# Possible values: Any valid directory name
VIDEO_DIR=C:\Documents and Settings\Dre\Application Data/video/

(Don't worry about the \ & / in the path... It'll still work.)

Tivoserver closed on you the first time you ran it was because it looked for that folder to load videos from and it didn't exist. Tivoserver didn't have anything to load and it closed by itself.

Make a folder called video in Application Data and put your videos in there. (You don't have to edit settings.cfg if you do this.)

Or you can replace the line with whatever folder(s) you want.

A regular Windows path will work.

Just make sure you're saving the file in UNIX format. DON'T USE REGULAR NOTEPAD TO EDIT SETTINGS.CFG



Code:


VIDEO_DIR=C:\Movies\
VIDEO_DIR=D:\New TV Shows\
VIDEO_DIR=D:\Clasic TV Shows\1970\

6) Put your XviD/DivX .avi, .mpg, .ty, .vob, and even .wmv (latest version supports wmv3!) in the folders you set in settings.cfg. Some files might not work, live with it. Run tivoserver and it should show up as a TiVo in the bottom of your Now Playing List. Screenshots here: http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html

UPDATE: In early versions of tivoserver, a temp folder was needed. This is no longer necessary.

Since the last time I updated this post (January), Tivoserver has greatly improved. Tivoserver can now copy AC3 audio streams inside video files, instead of transcoding the audio (so there's no quality loss.) VOBs work (you still have to rip the movie into one big .vob though.) Tivoserver can also copy MPEG-2 video streams from inside .vobs or .mpgs without transcoding.

OLD POST:

For those who don't know what TivoServer is:
TivoServer (http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/) is a program that runs as a virtual tivo on your PC. TivoServer allows you to transfer shows from your PC onto your tivo the same way you transfer shows between real tivos with MRV. TivoServer shows up as a regular tivo on your Now Playing List.

TivoServer will serve videos of various formats (mpg, m2v, xvid, divx, wmv, etc) without requiring you to convert them first. TivoServer will convert them on-the-fly during transfer.

Personally, I prefer playing my videos on my TiVo instead of burning them to play on a DVD player because my DVD player has slow ff/rw, no playbar, no instant replay, no 30 second skip, etc and I'm sure yours doesn't either.

Your tivo needs to of been hacked with superpatch, The Zipper will do this. Standalones need to have been superpatched as well. Not all videos will work.


----------



## Gunnyman

is it normal behavior for tivoserver to quit after it transfers a show to your tivo?
I am running the mac binary.


----------



## Fofer

Cool beans, I've been looking at this for a bit. I'll install it this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## rpdre1

Gunnyman said:


> is it normal behavior for tivoserver to quit after it transfers a show to your tivo?
> I am running the mac binary.


Thats not normal gunny, does the show transfer completely to your tivo? Is it with one specific file?


----------



## Gunnyman

it was an episode of lost that I edited the commercials out of. The file was in mp4 format as I have yet to find a tyeditor for the mac that actually works.


----------



## rpdre1

Did you catch any error messages in tivoserver?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope I don't think so, but I'll pay closer attention to things next time I try to use it.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Gunnyman said:


> is it normal behavior for tivoserver to quit after it transfers a show to your tivo?
> I am running the mac binary.


Sorry, that may just be a support question. 

Seriously, other than the watching video off your computer, are there any other uses for Tivo Server?


----------



## Gunnyman

editing commercials out of shows for commercial free mrv


----------



## n4zmz

Crashing after a transfer is not normal. Tivoserver should not stop for any reason, other than interrupting/killing the process.

As for other uses for tivoserver, the biggest one is that it will transcode to match the tivo format. It will (future stuff) allow you to supply more information about a video.


----------



## Greencat

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Sorry, that may just be a support question.
> 
> Seriously, other than the watching video off your computer, are there any other uses for Tivo Server?


I have not used it yet but plan on. I would guess that you would use it to show home movies and I would guess that you could transfer DVDs to the PC to show on the TV.

I know you could do the above other ways but this would be on demand.


----------



## BTUx9

There ARE some things that will cause tivoserver to crash, that really shouldn't be fatal, but the codes for tymplex and ffmpeg are designed to abort on errors, because they are standalone.

re: DVD support (VOB format), not yet, but definitely on the list.


----------



## AJRitz

Has anyone had any sucess yet MRVing a divx .avi file to their TiVo (and playing it back) via tivoserver? (Not looking for support here - just hoping to hear a success story).


----------



## lee espinoza

AJRitz said:


> Has anyone had any sucess yet MRVing a divx .avi file to their TiVo (and playing it back) via tivoserver? (Not looking for support here - just hoping to hear a success story).


Yes .avi does work with tivoserver


----------



## Vito the TiVo

AJRitz said:


> Has anyone had any sucess yet MRVing a divx .avi file to their TiVo (and playing it back) via tivoserver? (Not looking for support here - just hoping to hear a success story).


I can easily watch xvid, however it does look a bit choppy at times... probably a result of re-encoding on the fly... however you *really* have to be looking for it in a scene with a lot of movement, etc.


----------



## starbiker99

rpdre1
Thanks that was a nice right up. Takes all of 10 mns and I am watching videos form my PC on my Tivo. COOL!

Edit! Now everytime I click on watch on this tv my tivoserver crashes and my tivo says the server is unavailable. hmmmm


----------



## DougF

I've been reading about this one for a while. This is what could push me over the edge to go S2.


----------



## cheerdude

Not to be a smartass... (hows that for an opener)

Thanks to another thread, I was able to d/l 2 TV shows from the net, convert them to a format that TiVo will recognize with a free converter and then transfer them to my TiVo via Desktop 2.2

Except for the downloading part... how is TiVoserver any different?

Jeff


----------



## Gunnyman

it works on ANY tivo capable of HMO (since directivos have no TTG)


----------



## Fofer

And it transcodes on the fly. Not as much "prep time" needed to simply kick back and watch something!


----------



## Human123

Thanks for the instructions.
It loaded up nicely. I edited the .cfg file to point to 2 folders with ty files in them.

About 90% of the files say this

Calculating part info for H:\MoreNewTyFiles/\Lords of Flatbush-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 H:\MoreNewTyFiles/\Lords of Flatbush-.ty
Header 1etc
Header 2 etc
Header 3 etc
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Lords Of Flatbush-.ty SKIPPING

It then does this to about 90% of the files.
Any guesses?
Thanks

EDIT
I was reading the notes from the file on Source Forge and it says this
In this release building ffmpeg and mplex is required, if there is enough of a need we will add an option to disable all the AVI playing functionality (and conditionally eliminate the need for building ffmpeg and mplex). We have included the ffmpeg source as well as a patched mjpegtools (mplex) to simplify the build process. To build: cd mjpegtools ./configure make cd ../ffmpeg ./configure [ optional libraries ] make cd .. ./configure [ --with-extralibs="optional libraries used in ffmpeg" ] make If you have already built, or will build ffmpeg and mjpegtools separately, then there are configure options to specify where they are: ./configure --with-ffmpeg=PATH --with-mjpegtools=PATH [ --with-extralibs="optional libs for ffmpeg ] make To run: Usage: tivoserver [--help] [--group_by_directory] shows_directory [another_shows_directory...]

I am wondering if this could be the problem I am having.

On DDB it says that ffmpeg must get a valid duration or it will have problems.
At this time I am only interested in transferring ty files


----------



## Redux

Gunnyman said:


> is it normal behavior for tivoserver to quit after it transfers a show to your tivo?
> I am running the mac binary.


It's normal for some files, meaning the behavior is consistent with that file. Been using it on both Mac & pc for a long time, only a few files cause the abort, but they cause it all the time.


----------



## mgmrick

Rpdre1,

You mentioned making a folder cygwin/tmp to be used for tivoserver. I made that folder but every time I tried to download a file to tivo tivoserver would close.

I needed to make a folder " tmp" Worked fine after doing that

Thanks
Rick


----------



## BTUx9

Human123 said:


> I am wondering if this could be the problem I am having.
> 
> On DDB it says that ffmpeg must get a valid duration or it will have problems.
> At this time I am only interested in transferring ty files


the avi support shouldn't be messing up .ty support (especially in that way). Can you give more specifics about the files (and what version you are running)?


----------



## cheerdude

Thanks... appreciate the answers


----------



## mikelyxx

Is there an OS X installer or is this only available via binary? I don't have the developers tools installed so I was hoping for an installer.

Cheers.


----------



## Gunnyman

there's a mac dmg file.
EDIT
OOPS it's a GZIP


----------



## Fofer

Gunnyman said:


> there's a mac dmg file.


got a link? I was going to install this on my crappy PC but having it on my media server Mac would be much better.


----------



## starbiker99

mgmrick 
Thanks that fixed my issue as well.


----------



## c_tripps_2k

Can someone point me to a guide to help me convert a DVD to something that Tyserver will transfer to my Tivo with DD5.1 intact? Thanks, I've been having a lot of fun with Zipper, JavaHMO and other things. You guys are great.


----------



## mikelyxx

Hey Gunny, what type of file is it once it's gzip'd. I can't seem to do anything with it.


----------



## Gunnyman

it's a unix binary
here's what I did
made a directory in /users/gunnyman called /video copy videos you want to serve to this folder ( haven't tried aliases yet)
when I want tivoserver to run I just drag and drop the binary into a terminal window.


----------



## rpdre1

Fofer said:


> got a link? I was going to install this on my crappy PC but having it on my media server Mac would be much better.


http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=143988

same link in the windows instructions, you will see tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9.gz there.



starbiker99 said:


> mgmrick
> Thanks that fixed my issue as well.


hmm, i edited my windows instructions to suggest making both directorys.


----------



## Human123

BTUx9 said:


> the avi support shouldn't be messing up .ty support (especially in that way). Can you give more specifics about the files (and what version you are running)?


Thanks for the help

The Tivoserver is the latest file from Sourceforge. I downloaded it yesterday It is Tivoserver_0.4.3_cygwin. 1949KB. I used WinRar to unpack.
THe dll I downloaded from the link at the beggining of this thread It is cygwin1.dll 1005.19.0.0
I have this in the same folder as the Tivoserver.exe
I made both the cygwim/tmp and the /tmp folder directly on the root C drive

I edited the cfg file to look in 3 seperate folders.
When I start Tivoserver I can see it read through all the ty files in all 3 folders. It looks at probably 70 files. These files are all different era ty files that were obtained with several versions of Jdiners fine program. Some from as early as the 7,8 or 9 versions

Tivoserver only picks up 8 files. These files do not appear to have anything in common. They are spread across the 3 folders. The rest have the Invalid duration problem.

Of the 8 that Tivoserver found, I have tried to play 3. The first 2 played video perfect, but there was no sound. The 3rd played perfect with sound and video.

Both the cygwin/tmp and the /tmp folders do not have anything in them.

In a search it appears I have several cygwin1.dll files on my C drive. The are in with MPlayer, Tytool, and TheFilmmachine folders. I mention this in case it may be part of the problem

All my Tyfiles will play on my PC in MPlayer 
Thanks again


----------



## mikelyxx

Thanks Gunny. Working great now. Very very cool!


----------



## Gunnyman

I just tried an alias
no worky


----------



## BTUx9

c_tripps_2k said:


> Can someone point me to a guide to help me convert a DVD to something that Tyserver will transfer to my Tivo with DD5.1 intact? Thanks, I've been having a lot of fun with Zipper, JavaHMO and other things. You guys are great.


The process involves transcoding to m2a and m2v files (ffmpeg does a pretty good job), and then using ty-enabled mplex to multiplex to a .ty file. To retain 5.1, you'll want to set the ffmpeg audio codec to copy mode.


----------



## BTUx9

Human123 said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> The Tivoserver is the latest file from Sourceforge. I downloaded it yesterday It is Tivoserver_0.4.3_cygwin. 1949KB. I used WinRar to unpack.
> THe dll I downloaded from the link at the beggining of this thread It is cygwin1.dll 1005.19.0.0
> I have this in the same folder as the Tivoserver.exe
> I made both the cygwim/tmp and the /tmp folder directly on the root C drive
> 
> I edited the cfg file to look in 3 seperate folders.
> When I start Tivoserver I can see it read through all the ty files in all 3 folders. It looks at probably 70 files. These files are all different era ty files that were obtained with several versions of Jdiners fine program. Some from as early as the 7,8 or 9 versions
> 
> Tivoserver only picks up 8 files. These files do not appear to have anything in common. They are spread across the 3 folders. The rest have the Invalid duration problem.
> 
> Of the 8 that Tivoserver found, I have tried to play 3. The first 2 played video perfect, but there was no sound. The 3rd played perfect with sound and video.
> 
> Both the cygwin/tmp and the /tmp folders do not have anything in them.
> 
> In a search it appears I have several cygwin1.dll files on my C drive. The are in with MPlayer, Tytool, and TheFilmmachine folders. I mention this in case it may be part of the problem
> 
> All my Tyfiles will play on my PC in MPlayer
> Thanks again


At the risk of being wrong (again) about this, earlier versions of tytool may create files in a slightly different ty format. If you still have a copy of earlier versions of tytool around, I may be able to verify or debunk this.

It would also help to have the FULL printed info for when it tries to load a file with invalid duration... there may be a clue there.

P.S. do the .ty files that don't work in tivoserver work when inserted using mfs_ftp?


----------



## Fofer

Gunnyman said:


> I just tried an alias
> no worky


hmm how about a symlink?

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21134


----------



## Gunnyman

YES!
Symlinks work


----------



## Vito the TiVo

mgmrick said:


> You mentioned making a folder cygwin/tmp to be used for tivoserver. I made that folder but every time I tried to download a file to tivo tivoserver would close.
> 
> I needed to make a folder " tmp" Worked fine after doing that


I'm not sure what the trick is, but I tried "tmp" on my system and it would not work, but "cygwin/tmp" is what did the trick... easiest answer... try both!


----------



## Vito the TiVo

BTUx9 said:


> At the risk of being wrong (again) about this, earlier versions of tytool may create files in a slightly different ty format. If you still have a copy of earlier versions of tytool around, I may be able to verify or debunk this.
> 
> It would also help to have the FULL printed info for when it tries to load a file with invalid duration... there may be a clue there.
> 
> P.S. do the .ty files that don't work in tivoserver work when inserted using mfs_ftp?


Additionally, the tmp and cygwin/tmp won't show anything in them... these folders are being used for the temporary files created when streaming a show through to the tivo... once the stream is stopped, these files delete themselves.

Are you also having issues with .avis? Because if xvids or standard avis play all right, then it probably is an issue with the way old tytools created the files.


----------



## Human123

I tried some xvids that I had and it crashes Tivoserver.
I have both cygwin/tmp and /tmp files on C:

My ty files are from older versions on Tytools (8r3, 9r1...ish )

I have hundreds of these, so if it turns out they won't work, what might be the best way to reencode them?


----------



## rpdre1

Whats the error message that Tivoserver shows?

btw guys, the C:\cygwin\tmp C:\tmp issue will be fixed in the next tivoserver version i heard from a dev.

he said tivoserver doesn't actually use the tmp folder, its only a dummy name for ffmpeg (which is built into tivoserver; ffmpeg does the converting to mpeg-2 for tivo in tivoserver)


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> Whats the error message that Tivoserver shows?
> 
> btw guys, the C:\cygwin\tmp C:\tmp issue will be fixed in the next tivoserver version i heard from a dev.
> 
> he said tivoserver doesn't actually use the tmp folder, its only a dummy name for ffmpeg (which is built into tivoserver; ffmpeg does the converting to mpeg-2 for tivo in tivoserver)


Here is the errors.

+ Red Letters-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Red Letters-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Red Letters-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Red Letters-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Red Letters-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Red Letters-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Red Letters-.ty
end(499082265)-bgn(0)/1000=(499082) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Red Letters-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Rhapsody in Bloom-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Rhapsody in Bloom-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Rhapsody in Bloom-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Rhapsody in Bloom-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Rhapsody in Bloom-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Rhapsody in Bloom-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Rhapsody in Bloom-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Roads to Riches-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Roads to Riches-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Roads to Riches-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Roads to Riches-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Roads to Riches-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Roads to Riches-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Roads to Riches-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Rookie-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Rookie-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Rookie-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Rookie-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Rookie-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Rookie-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Rookie-.ty
end(565423431)-bgn(0)/1000=(565423) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Rookie-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Scenes of the Crime-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Scenes of the Crime-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Scenes of the Crime-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Scenes of the Crime-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Scenes of the Crime-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Scenes of the Crime-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Scenes of the Crime-.ty
end(2856429359)-bgn(0)/1000=(4293528759) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Scenes of the Crime-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Serving Sara-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Serving Sara-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Serving Sara-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Serving Sara-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Serving Sara-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Serving Sara-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Serving Sara-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Serving Sara-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Shadow Conspiracy-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Shadow Conspiracy-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Shadow Conspiracy-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Shadow Conspiracy-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Shadow Conspiracy-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Shadow Conspiracy-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Shadow Conspiracy-.ty
end(2488008546)-bgn(0)/1000=(4293160338) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Shadow Conspiracy-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Shattered-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Shattered-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Shattered-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Shattered-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Shattered-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Shattered-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Shattered-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Sin-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Sin-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Sin-.ty
 --> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Sin-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Sin-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Sin-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Sin-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Sirens-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Sirens-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Sirens-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Sirens-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Sirens-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Sirens-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Sirens-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Sirens-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Sleepers-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Sleepers-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Sleepers-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Sleepers-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Sleepers-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Sleepers-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Sleepers-.ty
--> Loading Header 5 K:\TyFile\/Sleepers-.ty
end(562950086)-bgn(0)/1000=(562950) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Sleepers-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Speechless-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Speechless-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Speechless-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Speechless-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Speechless-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Speechless-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Speechless-.ty
end(823850318)-bgn(0)/1000=(823850) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Speechless-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Spellbound-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Spellbound-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Spellbound-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Spellbound-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Spellbound-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Spellbound-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Spellbound-.ty
end(3147669862)-bgn(0)/1000=(4293819999) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Spellbound-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Stolen Summer-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Stolen Summer-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Stolen Summer-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Stolen Summer-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Stolen Summer-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Stolen Summer-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Stolen Summer-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Strange Relations-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Strange Relations-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Strange Relations-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Strange Relations-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Strange Relations-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Strange Relations-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Strange Relations-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Stranger Inside-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Stranger Inside-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Stranger Inside-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Stranger Inside-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Stranger Inside-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Stranger Inside-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Stranger Inside-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Sum of All Fears-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Sum of All Fears-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Sum of All Fears-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Sum of All Fears-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Sum of All Fears-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Sum of All Fears-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Sum of All Fears-.ty
end(1434587878)-bgn(0)/1000=(1434587) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Sum of All Fears-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Swimming Pool-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Swimming Pool-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Swimming Pool-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Swimming Pool-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Swimming Pool-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Swimming Pool-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Swimming Pool-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Tears of the Sun-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Tears of the Sun-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Tears of the Sun-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Tears of the Sun-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Tears of the Sun-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Terminal Countdown-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Terminal Countdown-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Terminal Countdown-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Terminal Countdown-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Terminal Countdown-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Terminal Countdown-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Terminal Countdown-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Terminal Countdown-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Thumbs.db
ERROR On Input File: K:\TyFile\/Thumbs.db
** Unable to load show: Thumbs.db. SKIPPING
+ Tin Soldier-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Tin Soldier-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Tin Soldier-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Tin Soldier-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Tin Soldier-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Tin Soldier-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/Tin Soldier-.ty
end(3154584759)-bgn(0)/1000=(4293826914) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Tin Soldier-.ty. SKIPPING
+ True Romance-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/True Romance-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/True Romance-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/True Romance-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/True Romance-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/True Romance-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: True Romance-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Under Heavy Fire-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Under Heavy Fire-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Under Heavy Fire-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Under Heavy Fire-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Under Heavy Fire-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Untamed Heart-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Untamed Heart-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Untamed Heart-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Untamed Heart-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Untamed Heart-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Untamed Heart-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Untamed Heart-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Virtual Girl-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Virtual Girl-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Virtual Girl-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Virtual Girl-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Virtual Girl-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Virtual Girl-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Virtual Girl-.ty. SKIPPING
+ What a Girl Wants-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/What a Girl Wants-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/What a Girl Wants-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/What a Girl Wants-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/What a Girl Wants-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/What a Girl Wants-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/What a Girl Wants-.ty
--> Loading Header 5 K:\TyFile\/What a Girl Wants-.ty
end(4014944299)-bgn(0)/1000=(4294687274) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: What a Girl Wants-.ty. SKIPPING
+ What Were They Thinking--.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/What Were They Thinking--.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/What Were They Thinking--.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/What Were They Thinking--.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/What Were They Thinking--.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/What Were They Thinking--.ty
end(531549720)-bgn(0)/1000=(531549) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: What Were They Thinking--.ty. SKIPPING
+ Wild Side-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Wild Side-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Wild Side-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Wild Side-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Wild Side-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Wild Side-.ty
end(2861913248)-bgn(0)/1000=(4293534242) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Wild Side-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Winter Break-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Winter Break-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Winter Break-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Winter Break-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Winter Break-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Winter Break-.ty
end(0)-bgn(0)/1000=(0) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Winter Break-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Won't Anybody Listen-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/Won't Anybody Listen-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/Won't Anybody Listen-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/Won't Anybody Listen-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/Won't Anybody Listen-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/Won't Anybody Listen-.ty
end(1950538037)-bgn(0)/1000=(1950538) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Won't Anybody Listen-.ty. SKIPPING
+ You Only Live Twice-.ty
Calculating part info for K:\TyFile\/You Only Live Twice-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 K:\TyFile\/You Only Live Twice-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 K:\TyFile\/You Only Live Twice-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 K:\TyFile\/You Only Live Twice-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 K:\TyFile\/You Only Live Twice-.ty
--> Loading Header 4 K:\TyFile\/You Only Live Twice-.ty
--> Loading Header 5 K:\TyFile\/You Only Live Twice-.ty
end(2913980803)-bgn(0)/1000=(4293586310) orig dur=(0)
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: You Only Live Twice-.ty. SKIPPING
****** Finished Loading 16 Shows ******
Adding Tivo: MyBabysTivo (3510000A08DDE99)
Adding Tivo: BedRoomTivo (1010000C020BEE4)
Adding Tivo: KidzTivo (3210001305C1C52)

Sorry...I don't know how to put it in a scrolling window


----------



## lee espinoza

Human123 said:


> I tried some xvids that I had and it crashes Tivoserver.
> I have both cygwin/tmp and /tmp files on C:
> 
> My ty files are from older versions on Tytools (8r3, 9r1...ish )
> 
> I have hundreds of these, so if it turns out they won't work, what might be the best way to reencode them?


1. c:\tmp
2. c:\cygwin\tmp
3. make a \tmp dir in the same directory as the tivoserver.exe

if you have the first 2 try the last one.


----------



## Human123

lee espinoza said:


> 1. c:\tmp
> 2. c:\cygwin\tmp
> 3. make a \tmp dir in the same directory as the tivoserver.exe
> 
> if you have the first 2 try the last one.


Thanks...

Something new to try...Did not work though. I put both a /tmp and a /cygwin/tmp in the same directory


----------



## rpdre1

Human123: do xvids have that same Invalid duration: 0 error? if not, what error do those show?

i see u edited your settings.cfg, can you backup your current one, del the .tivoserver folder, rerun tivoserver to recreate it, and use the default video folder with one or two xvids in it?


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> Human123: do xvids have that same Invalid duration: 0 error? if not, what error do those show?
> 
> i see u edited your settings.cfg, can you backup your current one, del the .tivoserver folder, rerun tivoserver to recreate it, and use the default video folder with one or two xvids in it?


I copied and pasted a select all of the dos box. It must only show part of the files that it looked at. I have scrolled all the way up and down and confirmed it does not show all files. Of the 16 it loaded, 5 are xvids

I edited the cfg file in metapad in unix mode. I will try this and report my findings
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9 said:


> The process involves transcoding to m2a and m2v files (ffmpeg does a pretty good job), and then using ty-enabled mplex to multiplex to a .ty file. To retain 5.1, you'll want to set the ffmpeg audio codec to copy mode.


 I've been experimenting with a few different tools for ripping DVD's, like AutoGK and FairUse. Both are brutally slow, but produce reasonably sized DivX or Xvid avi's that work great with Tivoserver. Is ty-enabled multiplex the preferred method? Is it any faster than other methods?

By the way, great work on Tivoserver. I have 3 DVD players that are about to join my VCRs on the scrap heap.


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch said:


> Is ty-enabled multiplex the preferred method? Is it any faster than other methods?


its definitely faster than going mpeg2->avi->mpeg2.



rbautch said:


> By the way, great work on Tivoserver. I have 3 DVD players that are about to join my VCRs on the scrap heap.


i had been using a ps2 whenever i NEEDED to play a dvd and i close to buying a real dvd player but now im certain that i wont.


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> Human123: do xvids have that same Invalid duration: 0 error? if not, what error do those show?
> 
> i see u edited your settings.cfg, can you backup your current one, del the .tivoserver folder, rerun tivoserver to recreate it, and use the default video folder with one or two xvids in it?


Here are the results. I put 3 xvids (24) in the folder. I put Santa Claus 2 (ty) in the folder and I put in Quiet American.ty

The 3 xvids and Santa loaded. Quiet had the invalid duration.
In my original cfg file the xvids would load, but crash Tivoserver. Santa would load, but play without sound and Quiet would show invalid duration

In the default folder with a rebuilt cfg file, xvids still crash Tivoserver, Santa plays, but no sound and Quiet does not load...

Here is the paste

Tivoserver 0.4.2
AVI2!
** Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/' **
+ 24 - 1x01 - 12 AM.avi
SUCCESS: ( 3080174316 ) -> 24 - 1x01 - 12 AM :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ 24 - 1x02 - 1 AM.avi
SUCCESS: ( 818185652 ) -> 24 - 1x02 - 1 AM :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM.avi
SUCCESS: ( 816768436 ) -> 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ Quiet American-.ty
Calculating part info for C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Quiet American-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Santa Clause 2-.ty
SUCCESS: ( 3767899935 ) -> Santa Clause 2- :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
****** Finished Loading 4 Shows ******
Adding Tivo: BedRoomTivo (1010000C020BEE4)
Adding Tivo: KidzTivo (3210001305C1C52)
Adding Tivo: MyBabysTivo (3510000A08DDE99)
Adding Tivo: MOM (22-5D-4A-30-35-CD)


----------



## rpdre1

what error is tivoserver saying when you transfer the xvids?

to keep the tivoserver window after it crashes, you will need to run it from a command prompt (start menu> run > type cmd > change to the dir where you put tivoserver > type tivoserver.exe)


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> what error is tivoserver saying when you transfer the xvids?
> 
> to keep the tivoserver window after it crashes, you will need to run it from a command prompt (start menu> run > type cmd > change to the dir where you put tivoserver > type tivoserver.exe)


Thanks for your help
Paste

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>cd mydocum~
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>dir
Volume in drive C is Local Disk
Volume Serial Number is 4823-5A83

Directory of C:\Documents and Settings\Dave

12/20/2005 06:46 PM .
12/20/2005 06:46 PM ..
10/06/2005 12:04 PM .java
07/15/2005 06:14 PM .mplayer
01/20/2006 06:00 PM Desktop
09/30/2003 04:13 PM 4,941 editorlog.txt
01/02/2006 01:38 PM Favorites
10/06/2005 10:42 AM java_plugin_AppletStore
01/21/2006 07:45 PM My Documents
10/08/2005 08:15 PM 1,515 plugin131_15.trace
04/24/2005 04:22 PM Start Menu
09/14/2003 11:59 AM 242 TyTool.ini
08/29/2003 11:27 AM WINDOWS
3 File(s) 6,698 bytes
10 Dir(s) 31,166,828,544 bytes free

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>cd mydocuments
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>cd my documents

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\My Documents>cd tivoserver

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\My Documents\TivoServer>tivoserver.exe
Tivoserver 0.4.2
AVI2!
** Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/' **
+ 24 - 1x01 - 12 AM.avi
SUCCESS: ( 3080174316 ) -> 24 - 1x01 - 12 AM :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ 24 - 1x02 - 1 AM.avi
SUCCESS: ( 818185652 ) -> 24 - 1x02 - 1 AM :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM.avi
SUCCESS: ( 816768436 ) -> 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ Quiet American-.ty
Calculating part info for C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 0 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 1 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 2 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
--> Loading Header 3 C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Quiet American-.ty
Invalid duration: 0
** Unable to load show: Quiet American-.ty. SKIPPING
+ Santa Clause 2-.ty
SUCCESS: ( 3767899935 ) -> Santa Clause 2- :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ Thumbs.db
ERROR On Input File: C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/Thumbs.db
** Unable to load show: Thumbs.db. SKIPPING
****** Finished Loading 4 Shows ******
Adding Tivo: BedRoomTivo (1010000C020BEE4)
Adding Tivo: KidzTivo (3210001305C1C52)
Adding Tivo: MyBabysTivo (3510000A08DDE99)
Adding Tivo: MOM (22-5D-4A-30-35-CD)
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=--------------- (0) Santa Clause 2- ()
(1) 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM ()
(2) 24 - 1x02 - 1 AM ()
(3) 24 - 1x01 - 12 AM ()
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: Santa Clause 2-
<-------------- 1: 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM
<-------------- 2: 24 - 1x02 - 1 AM
<-------------- 3: 24 - 1x01 - 12 AM
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=--------------- (0) Santa Clause 2- ()
(1) 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM ()
(2) 24 - 1x02 - 1 AM ()
(3) 24 - 1x01 - 12 AM ()
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 1
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 816768436
<<<<<<<<<<<< 24 - 1x02 - 2 AM
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 816768436
AVI2!
Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/24 - 1x02 - 2 AM.avi':
Duration: 00:42:30.9, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1315 kb/s
Stream #0.0, 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 704x352
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
AVI2 stats: 704x352, dur=42'30", AR= 2.000000
nchunks: 5516, nparts: 5
Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Application Data/video/24 - 1x02 - 2 AM.avi':
Duration: 00:42:30.9, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1315 kb/s
Stream #0.0, 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 704x352
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Could not open '/tmp/tmp.m2v'

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\My Documents\TivoServer>


----------



## rpdre1

hmm you said you made C:\cygwin\tmp\ and C:\tmp right? did you misspell cygwin maybe?

those xvids should be able to transfer, they dont seem to have anything wrong with them.


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> hmm you said you made C:\cygwin\tmp\ and C:\tmp right? did you misspell cygwin maybe?
> 
> those xvids should be able to transfer, they dont seem to have anything wrong with them.


yes I have those and they are spelled correctly. I made them in windows with a "new folder" and a rename. Should it be made in dos box?

Paste from cmd

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>cd \

C:\>cd cygwin

C:\cygwin>cd tmp

C:\cygwin\tmp>cd \

C:\>cd tmp

C:\tmp>

I used the link you had to get the cygwin1.dll file. It is version 1005.19.0.0
It is in the folder with tivoserver.exe


----------



## rpdre1

Human123 said:


> yes I have those and they are spelled correctly. I made them in windows with a "new folder" and a rename. Should it be made in dos box?


thats what i did and it worked. (in windows with new folder and rename)

well as a last resort, try this: http://www.cygwin.com/setup.exe

just rush through installation with the default choices and then after its installed, Start Menu > Programs > Cygwin > Cygwin Bash Shell

copy your tivoserver.exe into C:\cygwin

a dos like box will show up.

type: 
cd /
./tivoserver


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> thats what i did and it worked. (in windows with new folder and rename)
> 
> well as a last resort, try this: http://www.cygwin.com/setup.exe
> 
> just rush through installation with the default choices and then after its installed, Start Menu > Programs > Cygwin > Cygwin Bash Shell
> 
> copy your tivoserver.exe into C:\cygwin
> 
> a dos like box will show up.
> 
> type:
> cd /
> ./tivoserver


Excellent...

This full install has made the xvids transfer and play. Thanks you for your help

On the down side... the full install still did not load the Quiet American .ty file and the Santa Claus 2 .ty file loads, but still does not have sound.

Again, thanks for your efforts. I will hold my breath on all these old ty files I have


----------



## Arcady

I don't understand what I'm missing with the Mac version. The file I downloaded doesn't run or open or do anything. There are no instructions at all. What is the secret to using this?


----------



## rpdre1

Human123 said:


> Excellent...
> 
> This full install has made the xvids transfer and play. Thanks you for your help
> 
> On the down side... the full install still did not load the Quiet American .ty file and the Santa Claus 2 .ty file loads, but still does not have sound.
> 
> Again, thanks for your efforts. I will hold my breath on all these old ty files I have


glad i could help. i dont know why it didnt work before, does running the tivoserver without cygwin work now?

as for these ty files, try (especially the invalid duration ones) multiplexing them in the latest tytool (in tytools, File > Multiplex File(s), select the ty, click add, and then the process button) that should save those ty to mpg.

try those mpgs in tivoserver.

before you try that though, do these ty have Dolby Digital audio from the movie channels? DD is not working right at the moment.


----------



## rpdre1

Arcady said:


> I don't understand what I'm missing with the Mac version. The file I downloaded doesn't run or open or do anything. There are no instructions at all.
> What is the secret to using this?


i dont have a mac nor have i ever used one but gunny said you had to drag the file into a terminal window.

read his posts



Gunnyman said:


> it's a unix binary
> here's what I did
> made a directory in /users/gunnyman called /video copy videos you want to serve to this folder ( haven't tried aliases yet)
> when I want tivoserver to run I just drag and drop the binary into a terminal window.


----------



## Arcady

I tried dragging the file to a terminal window and I get "command not found."


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> glad i could help. i dont know why it didnt work before, does running the tivoserver without cygwin work now?
> 
> as for these ty files, try (especially the invalid duration ones) multiplexing them in the latest tytool (in tytools, File > Multiplex File(s), select the ty, click add, and then the process button) that should save those ty to mpg.
> 
> try those mpgs in tivoserver.
> 
> before you try that though, do these ty have Dolby Digital audio from the movie channels? DD is not working right at the moment.


Interesting... It now works when I use the tivoserver with just the dll file. This may help others when they have that problem.

Thanks for the details on converting ty files. I do have a mixture of DD and non DD ty files in my archive. I used to go strictly after the DD files so it would sound much better on my home theater. Now that logic may keep me from watching them this way.

If I undersatnd you correctly you are saying to remux my ty files to mpeg with the latest jdiner program. Are you aware of any batch type operations on this? I have a couple hundred to do 
Also, should the DD be set differently? Or maybe just wait on those in case that is something coming in the future.
Anyway, thanks for the time walking me through this. 

EDIT
I just went to look for 10r4 and notice it uses a new version of vserver. Any conflicts with using this new version or should I get a slightly earlier. I know that vserver is for the ext****ion portion, but I want to make sure


----------



## rpdre1

Human123 said:


> EDIT
> I just went to look for 10r4 and notice it uses a new version of vserver. Any conflicts with using this new version or should I get a slightly earlier. I know that vserver is for the ext****ion portion, but I want to make sure


you mean tserver, yes replace your old tserver with the new one but tserver is not related to the muxing so lets keep it on topic 

read the tytools support thread, you dont need the -s /xxx/xxxx/nowshowing.tcl part in the preferences. read those posts.


----------



## Human123

I did a successful mux of a ty file that would not load before. After muxing it loads and plays perfectly. So it looks like I will probably mux all non DD ty files to mpegs and I will be as golden as most are 

Very sweet program. Now I just need to watch the ads for more hard drives.

You are right. I did mean tserver. I will replace it before I do any unmentionables.


----------



## Fofer

Arcady said:


> I tried dragging the file to a terminal window and I get "command not found."


I had to chmod 777 the file first, and then it worked.


----------



## Arcady

Fofer said:


> I had to chmod 777 the file first, and then it worked.


Thanks. I got it working!

I am having trouble though. If I try to put more than one divx file in the video folder, the program crashes. Also, I seem to be getting USB 1 speeds. Is that normal?


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> its (mplex) definitely faster than going mpeg2->avi->mpeg2.


 Wow, much faster. I changed the .vob extension to .mpg and demuxed it with TMPGEnc, then fed it to mplex. Seems to transfer faster also, presumably because it doesn't have to decode Xvid on the fly. File size is obviously much higher, but I may just buy more hard drives.


----------



## Arcady

rbautch said:


> ... I may just buy more hard drives.


This is the solution to many of life's problems ... 

Does this software support .mov files at all? I can transfer them, but they play back all funky (slow and blocky).


----------



## BTUx9

rbautch said:


> Wow, much faster. I changed the .vob extension to .mpg and demuxed it with TMPGEnc, then fed it to mplex. Seems to transfer faster also, presumably because it doesn't have to decode Xvid on the fly. File size is obviously much higher, but I may just buy more hard drives.


Yes, hopefully we'll have native .vob conversion without the transcoding soon... just gotta figure out why ffmpeg isn't reporting some info correctly.

re: USB1 speeds, for transcoding (i.e. not .ty or .tmf files) speeds can be quite slow... transcoding can require quite a bit of horsepower.


----------



## Arcady

BTUx9 said:


> re: USB1 speeds, for transcoding (i.e. not .ty or .tmf files) speeds can be quite slow... transcoding can require quite a bit of horsepower.


Thanks for that. I realized right after I posted that it probably takes a lot of CPU to convert the xvid/divx files to mpeg2. Does the conversion make any use of the dual G5's in my computer at all?


----------



## BTUx9

unlikely... the ffmpeg conversion is done in a single thread, and that's the real resource hog


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9 said:


> Yes, hopefully we'll have native .vob conversion without the transcoding soon... just gotta figure out why ffmpeg isn't reporting some info correctly.
> 
> re: USB1 speeds, for transcoding (i.e. not .ty or .tmf files) speeds can be quite slow... transcoding can require quite a bit of horsepower.


 mplex seems work fine as I've described above, but seems to choke on mpegs that are re-encoded at a different bit rate. I re-encoded using TmPGEnc to 480x480 and CBR of 3000. mplex spits out about 1000 lines of this:

INFO: [mplex] seq_pos=-1 gop_pos=0 pic_pos=8
INFO: [mplex] seq_pos=-1 gop_pos=0 pic_pos=8

...but otherwise finishes normally. The resulting ty is pixelated and unwatchable.

BTUx9, thanks for supporting us mouth-breathers on TCF even as Tivoserver continues to evolve. You are the man!


----------



## rudiger

I have an Infrant X6 and I was wondering if Tivoserver could be installed on it, or does it have to be installed on my PC?

rudiger


----------



## lee espinoza

0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: dl.tv.025
Adding Tivo: Lee (3510000A06FAD8B)
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 932346390
<<<<<<<<<<<< dl.tv.025
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
NEW TRANSFER
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 932346390
AVI2!
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]This decoder is not supposed to produce picture. Dont report th
is as a bug!
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Profile 1:
frmrtq_postproc=7, bitrtq_postproc=7
LoopFilter=0, MultiRes=0, FastUVMV=0, Extended MV=0
Rangered=0, VSTransform=1, Overlap=1, SyncMarker=0
DQuant=1, Quantizer mode=0, Max B frames=0

Seems that stream 1 comes from film source: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 30.00 (30/1)
Input #0, asf, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/dl.tv.025.wmv
':
Duration: 00:52:06.2, start: 4.000000, bitrate: 540 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Audio: wmav2, 44100 Hz, stereo, 64 kb/s
Stream #0.1, 30.00 fps: Video: wmv3, yuv420p, 480x360
AVI2 stats: 480x360, dur=52' 6", AR= 1.333333
nchunks: 6760, nparts: 6
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]This decoder is not supposed to produce picture. Dont report th
is as a bug!
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Profile 1:
frmrtq_postproc=7, bitrtq_postproc=7
LoopFilter=0, MultiRes=0, FastUVMV=0, Extended MV=0
Rangered=0, VSTransform=1, Overlap=1, SyncMarker=0
DQuant=1, Quantizer mode=0, Max B frames=0

Seems that stream 1 comes from film source: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 30.00 (30/1)
Input #0, asf, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/dl.tv.025.wmv
':
Duration: 00:52:06.2, start: 4.000000, bitrate: 540 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Audio: wmav2, 44100 Hz, stereo, 64 kb/s
Stream #0.1, 30.00 fps: Video: wmv3, yuv420p, 480x360
Output #0, mpeg2video, to '/tmp/tmp.m2v':
Stream #0.0, NaN fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480, q=2-31, 2000 kb/s

Output #1, mp2, to '/tmp/tmp.m2a':
Stream #1.0: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]This decoder is not supposed to produce picture. Dont report th
is as a bug!
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Profile 1:
frmrtq_postproc=7, bitrtq_postproc=7
LoopFilter=0, MultiRes=0, FastUVMV=0, Extended MV=0
Rangered=0, VSTransform=1, Overlap=1, SyncMarker=0
DQuant=1, Quantizer mode=0, Max B frames=0
Press [q] to stop encoding
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 8x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 4x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Transform used: 4x8
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 690 DC, 690 AC, 690 MV errors
0 [unknown (0xB20)] tivoserver 3868 handle_exceptions: Exception: STATUS_A
CCESS_VIOLATION
0 [unknown (0xB20)] tivoserver 3868 open_stackdumpfile: Dumping stack trac

thank you for anyone that can help me with this.


----------



## BTUx9

wmv3 is an unsupported codec within ffmpeg... sorry


----------



## lee espinoza

BTUx9 said:


> wmv3 is an unsupported codec within ffmpeg... sorry


is there anyway to get it to support it or I just have to convert it to a different codec?


----------



## lee espinoza

I was planing on you saying no to getting ffmpeg to support WMV so I got Allok AVI to DVD SVCD VCD and converted the WMV to MPEG2 and it work.


----------



## DarthOverlord

This program is FANTASTIC!!!!!! I had to install the full cygwin to get my avi and other non -ty files to work, but WOW. I am so psyched. Between having tow DTivos for the first time using MRV, and now this. Too much multimedia at once. 

I can't wait for the VOB on the fly ability, it will put my XBMC into semiretirement.


----------



## Backdraft

I have 2 Hughes SD-DVR40s that are both seeing tivoserver in the now playing lsit, but neither are bringing up any shows that i have in the pc directory. Ive double checked to see if i did everythign right and all seems well. I get a message after a few seconds that tells me the DVR couldnt be reached because a connection could not be established. Anyone have any fresh ideas? 


Mike


----------



## BTUx9

Backdraft said:


> I have 2 Hughes SD-DVR40s that are both seeing tivoserver in the now playing lsit, but neither are bringing up any shows that i have in the pc directory. Ive double checked to see if i did everythign right and all seems well. I get a message after a few seconds that tells me the DVR couldnt be reached because a connection could not be established. Anyone have any fresh ideas?
> 
> Mike


run it from a console, and check the debugging info... you can post the output here... it sounds like you may have some files in your video dir that are causing tivoserver to segfault (just a guess.. could be something else)

re: wmv3... it's an M$ proprietary codec, and mplayer etc. only function by running it through the microsoft codec, so I wouldn't hold my breath for native support.


----------



## Fofer

rpdre1 said:


> i dont have a mac nor have i ever used one but gunny said you had to drag the file into a terminal window.


Not exactly sure how, but after a reboot my tivoserver icon changed to that of a small terminal window... and now it's double-clickable. I just launch that, and tivoserver's running on my Mac... and the video content is available via MRV, in the Now Playing lists on my DTiVos. :up:

It still doesn't do well with many video formats and seems crashy too... but it sure is cool to see these excellent early steps!


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm using it exclusively for watching podcasts. Every single one of them has played back just fine, now I have rocket boom on MY Tivo too


----------



## DarthOverlord

OK, I have tivoserver running in terminal on OS X

Tivoserver 0.4.2
AVI
** Unable to load show: .DS_Store. SKIPPING
+ doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV].avi
Input #0, avi, from '/Users/xxxxxxx/video/doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV].avi':
Duration: 00:41:43.5, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1167 kb/s
Stream #0.0, 25.00 fps: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 640x352
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
AVI2 stats: 640x352, dur=41'43", AR= 1.818182
nchunks: 5413, nparts: 5
SUCCESS: ( 86715101 ) -> doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don.m4v

Seems that stream 0 comes from film source: 90000.00 (90000/1) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2, from '/Users/xxxxxx/video/Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don.m4v':
Duration: 00:14:58.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 529 kb/s
Stream #0.0, 29.97 fps: Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240
AVI2 stats: 320x240, dur=14'58", AR= 1.333333
nchunks: 1943, nparts: 3
SUCCESS: ( 1403354517 ) -> Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ serenity_qt7m-ref.mov

Seems that stream 1 comes from film source: 2997.00 (2997/1) -> 24.00 (24/1)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2, from '/Users/xxxxxxx/video/serenity_qt7m-ref.mov':
Duration: 00:02:21.7, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 6416 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, stereo
Stream #0.1, 24.00 fps: Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x544
AVI2 stats: 1280x544, dur=2'21", AR= 2.352941
nchunks: 307, nparts: 3
SUCCESS: ( 366291464 ) -> serenity_qt7m-ref : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
****** Finished Loading 3 Shows ******
Adding Tivo: (3810000E013C6AC) 
Adding Tivo: Basement Tivo (1010000C030D27A)

When I try and go into the TivoServer on my DTivo, I get can not establish connection. Do I need to open a port on the mac? I know Tivoserver works on my Windows machine, which is not running at the same time, in case you were wondering.


----------



## BTUx9

DarthOverlord said:


> When I try and go into the TivoServer on my DTivo, I get can not establish connection. Do I need to open a port on the mac? I know Tivoserver works on my Windows machine, which is not running at the same time, in case you were wondering.


The machine running tivoserver needs to accept connections on tcp/2191


----------



## DarthOverlord

BTUx9 said:


> The machine running tivoserver needs to accept connections on tcp/2191


That's the ticket!!!!! Danke.

Now I want to add an external USB drive and run the videos off that, how do I modify the tivoserver.cfg file in OS X?


----------



## DarthOverlord

Hold the phone. It looks like I can now see the files, but I can't download them. The Mac is on a wireless bridge, do you think that would prevent the transfer?


----------



## BTUx9

DarthOverlord said:


> Hold the phone. It looks like I can now see the files, but I can't download them. The Mac is on a wireless bridge, do you think that would prevent the transfer?


I really wouldn't know. Any messages from tivoserver when you try?


----------



## DarthOverlord

BTUx9 said:


> I really wouldn't know. Any messages from tivoserver when you try?





HTML:


SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV]
      <-------------- 1: Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don
      <-------------- 2: serenity_qt7m-ref
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV]
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 86715101
      <<<<<<<<<<<< doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV]
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
 -------->  Random Magic: '1804289383'0x00000000
Closing Connection 141
Closing Connection 140
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV]
      <-------------- 1: Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don
      <-------------- 2: serenity_qt7m-ref
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 1
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 1403354517
      <<<<<<<<<<<< Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
 -------->  Random Magic: '846930886'0x00000000
Closing Connection 143
Closing Connection 142
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 1
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- -1: doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV]
      <-------------- 0: Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don
      <-------------- 1: serenity_qt7m-ref
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV]
      <-------------- 1: Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don
      <-------------- 2: serenity_qt7m-ref
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 2
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: serenity_qt7m-ref
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 366291464
      <<<<<<<<<<<< serenity_qt7m-ref
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
 -------->  Random Magic: '1681692777'0x00000000
Closing Connection 145
Closing Connection 144
0x00000000


----------



## DarthOverlord

I followed Gunnyman's instructions, btw.


----------



## BTUx9

can you set debugging up to 5 and try that again?

P.S. for those who haven't figured it out, when posting logs, it's best to wrap them in


Code:


 tags, it'll put them in a scrollable box... 
  help keep our thread clean :D


----------



## DarthOverlord

Sorry to sound dense. How do I set the debugging to 5?


----------



## BTUx9

you need to find where tivoserver.cfg is located, and then edit it


----------



## DarthOverlord

I rebooted and got this at the end:

****** Finished Loading 3 Shows ******
ERROR: Unable to bind socket on port 2191 (ERROR #-1)
logout
[Process completed]


----------



## dvrdrvr

I've tried installing tivoserver without any luck. It doesn't appear to be able to create the .tivoserver folder. The dos window flashes up and then closes. I tried running it from a command prompt and I get:

** Error creating application directory: C:\Application Data/.tivoserver/

I'm running Win XP. 

I have cygwin1.dll in the same folder as tivoserver.exe. I've reread the instructions several times. They seem pretty straight foward. Not sure what I could be missing.

Any ideas?


----------



## DarthOverlord

dvrdrvr said:


> I've tried installing tivoserver without any luck. It doesn't appear to be able to create the .tivoserver folder. The dos window flashes up and then closes. I tried running it from a command prompt and I get:
> 
> ** Error creating application directory: C:\Application Data/.tivoserver/
> 
> I'm running Win XP.
> 
> I have cygwin1.dll in the same folder as tivoserver.exe. I've reread the instructions several times. They seem pretty straight foward. Not sure what I could be missing.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you create the cygwin/tmp and tmp folders? You can try and install the full cygwin. That worked best for me.


----------



## rpdre1

dvrdrvr said:


> I've tried installing tivoserver without any luck. It doesn't appear to be able to create the .tivoserver folder. The dos window flashes up and then closes. I tried running it from a command prompt and I get:
> 
> ** Error creating application directory: C:\Application Data/.tivoserver/
> 
> I'm running Win XP.
> 
> I have cygwin1.dll in the same folder as tivoserver.exe. I've reread the instructions several times. They seem pretty straight foward. Not sure what I could be missing.
> 
> Any ideas?


hmmm, i dont know why its trying to create the dir in C:\ instead of in C:\Documents and Settings\Your Username Here\Application Data\

follow these instructions from post 57: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3702113&&#post3702113


----------



## BTUx9

dvrdrvr said:


> I've tried installing tivoserver without any luck. It doesn't appear to be able to create the .tivoserver folder. The dos window flashes up and then closes. I tried running it from a command prompt and I get:
> 
> ** Error creating application directory: C:\Application Data/.tivoserver/
> 
> I'm running Win XP.
> 
> I have cygwin1.dll in the same folder as tivoserver.exe. I've reread the instructions several times. They seem pretty straight foward. Not sure what I could be missing.
> 
> Any ideas?


you don't need to install cygwin... if the settings are wrong, just set $HOMEPATH and $HOMEDRIVE in a batch file that then calls tivoserver (it is odd that they aren't set, though)


----------



## dvrdrvr

BTUx9 said:


> you don't need to install cygwin... if the settings are wrong, just set $HOMEPATH and $HOMEDRIVE in a batch file that then calls tivoserver (it is odd that they aren't set, though)


That did the trick. HOMEPATH was not set to anything.


----------



## Nugent

Running XP, I did this: 

1. Did full install of cygwin, which created a tmp directory. 
2. Downloaded tivoserver.exe to a new directory "tivoserver". 
3. Copied cygwin1.dll to that directory. 
4. Executed tivoserver.exe by double-clicking from windows explorer. Ran and shut itself down. 
5. Created a directory to hold avi's for uploading. Copied a test xvid file. 
6. UltraEdited tivoserver.cfg with path pointing to this directory. 
7. Started tivoserver.exe again - stayed up. 
8. Checked my Zippered HDVR2 NowPlaying - found Tivoserver. 
9. Played my test xvid avi. 
10. Extremely impressed and grateful!! This is a killer app.


----------



## BTUx9

Nugent said:


> Running XP, I did this:
> 
> 1. Did full install of cygwin, which created a tmp directory.
> 2. Downloaded tivoserver.exe to a new directory "tivoserver".
> 3. Copied cygwin1.dll to that directory.
> 4. Executed tivoserver.exe by double-clicking from windows explorer. Ran and shut itself down.
> 5. Created a directory to hold avi's for uploading. Copied a test xvid file.
> 6. UltraEdited tivoserver.cfg with path pointing to this directory.
> 7. Started tivoserver.exe again - stayed up.
> 8. Checked my Zippered HDVR2 NowPlaying - found Tivoserver.
> 9. Played my test xvid avi.
> 10. Extremely impressed and grateful!! This is a killer app.


Just so ppl aren't confused, if you don't have a need for a cygwin install, then skip it (a full cygwin install is large and takes a while). Just create \tmp and \cygwin\tmp manually on whichever drive you're running tivoserver from.

After the next release, even this shouldn't be necessary, as it's really a bug that's causing tivoserver to need that dir. (and, if all goes well, the need for cygwin1.dll should be disappearing too, soon)


----------



## Finnstang

BTUx9 said:


> Just so ppl aren't confused, if you don't have a need for a cygwin install, then skip it (a full cygwin install is large and takes a while). Just create \tmp and \cygwin\tmp manually on whichever drive you're running tivoserver from.
> 
> After the next release, even this shouldn't be necessary, as it's really a bug that's causing tivoserver to need that dir. (and, if all goes well, the need for cygwin1.dll should be disappearing too, soon)


When is the next release expected to be out?


----------



## jayerndl

I hope this hasn't already been covered, but I am getting the following error message when trying to start tivoserver:



Code:


Tivoserver 0.4.2
** Warning unknown value for GROUPING_TYPE setting: GroupBySeries
AVI2!
**  Loading Local Shows From 'H:\Documents and Settings\Jay\Application Data/vid
/' **
WARNING: Problem stat'ing shows directory 'H:\Documents and Settings\Jay\Applica
/'on Data/video/
         Will be unable to load shows from this directory
Deleting AVI2---
Deleted AVI2

Any ideas? Thanks.

Jay


----------



## Gunnyman

is anyone successully sending the rocketboom podcast to their Tivo?
I get bizzare results with audio, it's SLOW


----------



## Fofer

Gunnyman said:


> I'm using it exclusively for watching podcasts. *Every single one of them has played back just fine,* now I have rocket boom on MY Tivo too





Gunnyman said:


> is anyone successully sending the rocketboom podcast to their Tivo?
> I get bizzare results with audio, it's SLOW


  What happened between yesterday and today?


----------



## Gunnyman

Fofer said:


> What happened between yesterday and today?


I subscribed to Rocketboom 
diggnation and tikibar and dl.tv all play fine.
I hadn't gotten a rocketboom podcast to try until this morning.
Oh and Fof the Symlink to /iTunes Music/Podcasts works PERFECTLY
thanks for the tip.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Anyone have any thoughts why Tivoserver running on Mac is not sending the video to my DTivo. 

I am running Lil Snitch, is that possibly the problem????

I streamed video via wireless on my PC, so I know the Mac being on a wireless bridge is not the issue.


----------



## Gunnyman

darth make sure port 2190 is open


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> darth make sure port 2190 is open


That port is open.


----------



## Gunnyman

well then?
I dunno


----------



## rbautch

jayerndl said:


> I hope this hasn't already been covered, but I am getting the following error message when trying to start tivoserver:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Tivoserver 0.4.2
> ** Warning unknown value for GROUPING_TYPE setting: GroupBySeries
> AVI2!
> **  Loading Local Shows From 'H:\Documents and Settings\Jay\Application Data/vid
> /' **
> WARNING: Problem stat'ing shows directory 'H:\Documents and Settings\Jay\Applica
> /'on Data/video/
> Will be unable to load shows from this directory
> Deleting AVI2---
> Deleted AVI2
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> Jay


You edited your config file with a dos editor.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> well then?
> I dunno


But you are the Great and Powerful Gunnyman. FIX IT!!!!!
j/k

I will try to turn off Lil Snitch.

The way you run it, is there a settings.cfg file somewhere? I tried to search for it, but nothing came up using spotlight.


----------



## Gunnyman

that's because it is in a hidden directory called .tivoserver
use textwrangler and "open hidden" to edit it


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> that's because it is in a hidden directory called .tivoserver
> use textwrangler and "open hidden" to edit it


thx. Will do. I have used Windows for many moons, but am still getting the nuances of the Mac.


----------



## Arcady

DarthOverlord said:


> Anyone have any thoughts why Tivoserver running on Mac is not sending the video to my DTivo.
> 
> I am running Lil Snitch, is that possibly the problem????
> 
> I streamed video via wireless on my PC, so I know the Mac being on a wireless bridge is not the issue.


Can the TiVo see your music & photos from TiVo Desktop running on that Mac?


----------



## DarthOverlord

Arcady said:


> Can the TiVo see your music & photos from TiVo Desktop running on that Mac?


The Tivo can see the pictures and the music library, but when I try and play MP3's it does not play.

I tried the Tivo Desktop and the free ware Tivo Desktop alternative (I can't remember the name). Both show the pictures, but no music.


----------



## Conklin

Gunnyman said:


> that's because it is in a hidden directory called .tivoserver
> use textwrangler and "open hidden" to edit it


Is this true for XP also?

I have been trying the set this up. If so what would be the windows equivalant program for editing?


----------



## DarthOverlord

Conklin said:


> Is this true for XP also?
> 
> I have been trying the set this up. If so what would be the windows equivalant program for editing?


It is not hidden in windows. It is in the .tivoserver folder located in the C:\Documents and Settings\Your Username Here\Application Data\ directory.

I use Crimson Editor to edit Unix files. It's free.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> that's because it is in a hidden directory called .tivoserver
> use textwrangler and "open hidden" to edit it


I looked for invisible files using finder, no luck. Any sugggestions where I can find this directory??


----------



## Gunnyman

mine is in my home directory
I use textwrangler as my txt editor since it does unix nicely and it's free
I use file open hidden and browse to my home directory tivoserver.cfg is in .tivoserver


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> mine is in my home directory
> I use textwrangler as my txt editor since it does unix nicely and it's free
> I use file open hidden and browse to my home directory tivoserver.cfg is in .tivoserver


Found it thanks. Now I ran the debug @ 5 and I got this:



Code:


-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) jj2003-06-17t04.mpg ()
 (3) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
 (4) The Simpsons-Thank God It's Doomsday ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 4
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: The Simpsons-Thank God It's Doomsday
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 3470525606
      <<<<<<<<<<<< The Simpsons-Thank God It's Doomsday
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
 -------->  Random Magic: '1804289383'0x00000000
Closing Connection 141
Closing Connection 140
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV] ()
 (1) Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don ()
 (2) jj2003-06-17t04.mpg ()
 (3) serenity_qt7m-ref ()
 (4) The Simpsons-Thank God It's Doomsday ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 4
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- -4: doctor.who.2005.s01e09.ws.pdtv.xvid-gothic.[VTV]
      <-------------- -3: Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law - Dabba Don
      <-------------- -2: jj2003-06-17t04.mpg
      <-------------- -1: serenity_qt7m-ref
      <-------------- 0: The Simpsons-Thank God It's Doomsday

The Simpson file is a .ty file and the others are xvid, avi and mov. None worked with the mac.


----------



## Arcady

DarthOverlord said:


> The Tivo can see the pictures and the music library, but when I try and play MP3's it does not play.
> 
> I tried the Tivo Desktop and the free ware Tivo Desktop alternative (I can't remember the name). Both show the pictures, but no music.


Then a required port is blocked, or there is some other networking issue. I would connect the machines with wired ethernet temporarily to see if the software is working properly, then move the Mac to wireless once that is resolved.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Arcady said:


> Then a required port is blocked, or there is some other networking issue. I would connect the machines with wired ethernet temporarily to see if the software is working properly, then move the Mac to wireless once that is resolved.


Easier said than done. My Mac Mini has more things connected to it than someone on life support. Plus it some of the connections are between a desk that is a pain to access.


----------



## owlhooter

DarthOverlord said:


> When I try and go into the TivoServer on my DTivo, I get can not establish connection. Do I need to open a port on the mac? I know Tivoserver works on my Windows machine, which is not running at the same time, in case you were wondering.


I was getting this same problem from My PC (XP x64) when I downloaded it and got it running last night. Could see it on the Tivo no problem, but when I would select the TivoServer I would get the "can not establish connection" screen. I worked on it a little bit more this morning with the same results, I opened up Tivo Desktop to see what it showed Tivo Server at and it was showing it broadcasting on the wrong IP address. I have 3 NIC's in my PC, 2 wireless and 1 wired (don't ask), but it was apparently binding to the incorrect IP and thus not communicating with the tivo, I disabled the 2 NIC's that weren't on the tivo network and it started working with no problems after restarting tivo server.


----------



## Finnstang

owlhooter said:


> I was getting this same problem from My PC (XP x64) when I downloaded it and got it running last night. Could see it on the Tivo no problem, but when I would select the TivoServer I would get the "can not establish connection" screen. I worked on it a little bit more this morning with the same results, I opened up Tivo Desktop to see what it showed Tivo Server at and it was showing it broadcasting on the wrong IP address. I have 3 NIC's in my PC, 2 wireless and 1 wired (don't ask), but it was apparently binding to the incorrect IP and thus not communicating with the tivo, I disabled the 2 NIC's that weren't on the tivo network and it started working with no problems after restarting tivo server.


Did you change the NIC address in teh cfg file?


----------



## owlhooter

Finnstang said:


> Did you change the NIC address in teh cfg file?


So I guess that option is in the infamous cfg file eh? Actually, I didn't have much time to check around and didn't see the .cfg file when I was messing with it. Didn't even really know it was there until reading all of this forum today.. I'll play around with it more when I get home tonight, but for now I'm satisfied that I got it working, and did get it working with all my NIC's enabled after making a quick modification to my network which I had been meaning to do anyways.


----------



## Finnstang

owlhooter said:


> So I guess that option is in the infamous cfg file eh? Actually, I didn't have much time to check around and didn't see the .cfg file when I was messing with it. Didn't even really know it was there until reading all of this forum today.. I'll play around with it more when I get home tonight, but for now I'm satisfied that I got it working, and did get it working with all my NIC's enabled after making a quick modification to my network which I had been meaning to do anyways.


Yep, it is the last line in that .cfg file. You can assign which NIC IP address you want TivoServer to use.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Finnstang said:


> Yep, it is the last line in that .cfg file. You can assign which NIC IP address you want TivoServer to use.


So to explain to some of the more dense on this board, me. I rename the 
INTERFACE_ADDR=0.0.0.0 to the ip address of my Mac Mini 192.168.0.x.

When I try this, still no work. Is it another IP address????


----------



## DarthOverlord

What connection is it closing????

<<<<<<<<<<<< The Simpsons-Thank God It's Doomsday
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '846930886'0x00000000
Closing Connection 144
Closing Connection 143
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104


----------



## Finnstang

DarthOverlord said:


> So to explain to some of the more dense on this board, me. I rename the
> INTERFACE_ADDR=0.0.0.0 to the ip address of my Mac Mini 192.168.0.x.
> 
> When I try this, still no work. Is it another IP address????


Do you have more than one NIC card on your mini? If not, then this wasn't going to help you. This is just for differentiating between NICs if multiple are installed. Personally, I have no experience with Macs, so I don't know much about what you should try. Sorry.


----------



## Finnstang

You may want to venture over to DDB to see if anyone there has anymore insight as well.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Finnstang said:


> You may want to venture over to DDB to see if anyone there has anymore insight as well.


I am afraid, very afraid!!!! 

Seriously, I have posted there, but no response to my initial query. I guess I will try some more and get a few, "did you search" "this has been discussed before" despite the fact that I have searched.


----------



## Finnstang

DarthOverlord said:


> I am afraid, very afraid!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I have posted there, but no response to my initial query. I guess I will try some more and get a few, "did you search" "this has been discussed before" despite the fact that I have searched.


Have you tried what this post suggests?

http://www.DDB.com/forum/showpost.php?p=241375&postcount=5

change DDB to you know what


----------



## Arcady

The Mac mini can have two NIC's. The built-in ethernet and an optional wireless card (which the OP apparently has.) I do not have a wireless card installed in my G5, so I can't test this scenario.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Finnstang said:


> Have you tried what this post suggests?
> 
> http://www.DDB.com/forum/showpost.php?p=241375&postcount=5
> 
> change DDB to you know what


That solution seems to apply to linux and cygwin installs. I looked in my /usr/local/bin and there is no tivoserver file.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Arcady said:


> The Mac mini can have two NIC's. The built-in ethernet and an optional wireless card (which the OP apparently has.) I do not have a wireless card installed in my G5, so I can't test this scenario.


No wireless card in my mini.


----------



## lord-dogbert

FREAKIN GENIUS, rpdre1 is my new god, ALL HAIL rpdre1.

My .ty files all play perfect, now to convert some of my mp4 and avi files


----------



## rpdre1

lord-dogbert said:


> FREAKIN GENIUS, rpdre1 is my new god, ALL HAIL rpdre1.
> 
> My .ty files all play perfect, now to convert some of my mp4 and avi files


ima nobody, thank btu, wsewell, and the other devs, they're the REAL gods.

all i did was some basic instructions


----------



## DarthOverlord

OK, for all the Mac Tivoserver users, do you run Tivoserver from the desktop off an icon (like Gunnyman suggests) or do you go into terminal and run it ./tivoserver???


----------



## Diana Collins

Just a quick note to those having problems connecting - if you have JavHMO on your Windows PC, you need to stop the JavHMO service before you start tivoserver (they use the same port).


----------



## Fofer

DarthOverlord said:


> OK, for all the Mac Tivoserver users, do you run Tivoserver from the desktop off an icon (like Gunnyman suggests) or do you go into terminal and run it ./tivoserver???


The first time I ran it, I did so by dragging it into the Terminal window.

After that, it became a clickable icon. Now I just double-click it.


----------



## BTUx9

Dan Collins said:


> Just a quick note to those having problems connecting - if you have JavHMO on your Windows PC, you need to stop the JavHMO service before you start tivoserver (they use the same port).


While they share a port, they CAN coexist. If tivoserver is run first, javaHMO may not start, but the port that is a problem isn't really needed for tivoserver (it was for future plans for an MRV client), so it will probably be removed soon, and tivoserver will play better with others... now, I don't know if that's true for tivoDesktop/tivo2go (I never used either of them).


----------



## DarthOverlord

Fofer said:


> The first time I ran it, I did so by dragging it into the Terminal window.
> 
> After that, it became a clickable icon. Now I just double-click it.


That's what I am doing and I still get no transfer of shows.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Are any of the developers of Tivoserver posting on TCF? Maybe I can pick their brains also?


----------



## Finnstang

DarthOverlord said:


> Are any of the developers of Tivoserver posting on TCF? Maybe I can pick their brains also?


BTUx9


----------



## jayerndl

I have this running on a WinXP system. This program is really slick. I can see a lot of potential uses. I have a Buffalo Linkstation (hacked) that I am using as a media server for a Roku Photobridge. Is there a port of tivoserver for the Linkstation in the works? If not any idea how hard it would be to do one? Thanks to the people that are developing and supporting this project. 

Jay


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

jayerndl said:


> Roku Photobridge


I have the HT-1000. I use it at the studio to show my clients their portrait images straight from the flash card.

How are you using yours? Just wondering. I wish there was a way to add more memory to it.


----------



## jayerndl

Tracy RainH2o said:


> I have the HT-1000. I use it at the studio to show my clients their portrait images straight from the flash card.
> 
> How are you using yours? Just wondering. I wish there was a way to add more memory to it.


I use the Roku to play ripped DVDs and HDTV stream files that are stored on the Linkstation. It also plays tivo files (converted from .ty to .vobs) great also. There is no way to add memory to the Roku. There rev A and B units. The rev B has more memory. You can accomlplish the same thing with a rev A unit by using a swap file either on CompactFlash card or on a mounted share. See the forums at rokulabs.com for details.

Jay


----------



## DarthOverlord

Do I need to run a set of codecs on the mac with tivoserver? I know when I try and get VLC to play .ty files, it does not work on my mac. 

It's hard to believe that windows is actually better than mac for multimedia stuff and the tivo. Media Player Classic and TyShow is all I need on the PC.


----------



## Gunnyman

darth get tivotool


----------



## DarthOverlord

Running Tivotool, which works great. It uses mplayer to play the ty files, but when I use mplayer straight by itself, the ty files run all mucked up.


----------



## lee espinoza

i seen DVR:TivoServer on my tivo but when I click on it I get:

Programs cannot be transferred from the tivoserver dvr to 2542 dvr because 2542 dvr is not enabled for transfers etc...
what is going on here?


----------



## DarthOverlord

Is your Tivo MRV name set? The hacked Tivo's still call home to Tivo and the MRV gets reset if you used a different hack than the Zipper. I have a 4.1 box that I used the Weethet method and I keep getting bounced every night.


----------



## lee espinoza

DarthOverlord said:


> Is your Tivo MRV name set? The hacked Tivo's still call home to Tivo and the MRV gets reset if you used a different hack than the Zipper. I have a 4.1 box that I used the Weethet method and I keep getting bounced every night.


thank you I set my MRV name and it worked!!! :up: :up:


----------



## Mr. Soze

Nugent said:


> Running XP, I did this:
> 
> 1. Did full install of cygwin, which created a tmp directory.
> 2. Downloaded tivoserver.exe to a new directory "tivoserver".
> 3. Copied cygwin1.dll to that directory.
> 4. Executed tivoserver.exe by double-clicking from windows explorer. Ran and shut itself down.
> 5. Created a directory to hold avi's for uploading. Copied a test xvid file.
> 6. UltraEdited tivoserver.cfg with path pointing to this directory.
> 7. Started tivoserver.exe again - stayed up.
> 8. Checked my Zippered HDVR2 NowPlaying - found Tivoserver.
> 9. Played my test xvid avi.
> 10. Extremely impressed and grateful!! This is a killer app.


I did most of this, up to #6. I didn't have a tivoserver.cfg file though. I went to c:\cygwin, copied over tivoserver.exe and ran cygwin.bat. In the window that came up, I did

cd /
./tivoserver

It gave a message as to where it was looking for files. ".....\Application Data\Video"
So I copied an .AVI file I BT'ed today (learned how to do that today too), then reran tivoserver as in #7.
And it friggin worked!

Now I need to smooth out the file downloading and saving and I'm golden.
Fantastic job guys, this is truly awesome!


----------



## c_tripps_2k

I am having a problem with DVD's converted to .ty with ty-enabled mplex. Here is the results of the conversion and below that the tivoserver log when I try to view it on the tivo. On the Tivo I get the error "Sorry, you can't watch this program now...."

This only happens with the ty files that I create from DVD. Any suggestions?



Code:


D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS>mplex -f10 -o theman.ty theman.M2V theman.AC3
   INFO: [mplex] mplex version 1.6.2 (2.2.3 $Date: 2004/01/13 20:45:26 $)
   INFO: [mplex] File theman.M2V looks like an MPEG Video stream.
   INFO: [mplex] File theman.AC3 looks like an AC3 Audio stream.
   INFO: [mplex] Video stream 0: profile 10 selected - ignoring non-standard opt
ions!
   INFO: [mplex] Found 1 audio streams and 1 video streams
   INFO: [mplex] Selecting TY and generic MPEG2 output profile
   INFO: [mplex] Multiplexing video program stream!
   INFO: [mplex] Scanning for header info: Video stream e0 (theman.M2V)
   INFO: [mplex] VIDEO STREAM: e0
   INFO: [mplex] Frame width     : 720
   INFO: [mplex] Frame height    : 480
   INFO: [mplex] Aspect ratio    : 16:9 display
   INFO: [mplex] Picture rate    : 29.970 frames/sec
   INFO: [mplex] Bit rate        : 9801600 bits/sec
   INFO: [mplex] Vbv buffer size : 229376 bytes
   INFO: [mplex] CSPF            : 0
   INFO: [mplex] Scanning for header info: AC3 Audio stream 00 (theman.AC3)
   INFO: [mplex] AC3 frame size = 1792

   INFO: [mplex] AC3 AUDIO STREAM:
   INFO: [mplex] Bit rate       :    57344 bytes/sec (448 kbit/sec)
   INFO: [mplex] Frequency      :     48000 Hz
   INFO: [mplex] SYSTEMS/PROGRAM stream:
   INFO: [mplex] rough-guess multiplexed stream data rate    : 10471896
   INFO: [mplex] Setting best-guess data rate.
   INFO: [mplex] Run-in Sectors = 998 Video delay = 140529 Audio delay = 143532
   INFO: [mplex] New sequence commences...
   INFO: [mplex] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=000000 sector=00000000
   INFO: [mplex] Audio bd: buf=  16384 frame=000000 sector=00000000
   INFO: [mplex] Scanned to end AU 122616
   INFO: [mplex] Scanned to end AU 122616
   INFO: [mplex] Running out...
   INFO: [mplex] Video e0: buf=2719456 frame=122616 sector=00142566
   INFO: [mplex] Audio bd: buf=  16384 frame=155948 sector=00155948
   INFO: [mplex] STREAM bd completed @ frame 155949.
   INFO: [mplex] STREAM e0 completed @ frame 122616.
   INFO: [mplex] Multiplex completion at SCR=449278218.
   INFO: [mplex] Video e0: buf=2714271 frame=122616 sector=00142572
   INFO: [mplex] Audio bd: buf=  16384 frame=155949 sector=00155950
   INFO: [mplex] VIDEO_STATISTICS: e0
   INFO: [mplex] Video Stream length:  2847563274 bytes
   INFO: [mplex] Sequence headers:     9977
   INFO: [mplex] Sequence ends   :        2
   INFO: [mplex] No. Pictures    :   122616
   INFO: [mplex] No. Groups      :     9977
   INFO: [mplex] No. I Frames    :     9977 avg. size 72820 bytes
   INFO: [mplex] No. P Frames    :    30926 avg. size 30743 bytes
   INFO: [mplex] No. B Frames    :    81715 avg. size 14321 bytes
   INFO: [mplex] Average bit-rate :  4564400 bits/sec
   INFO: [mplex] Peak bit-rate    : 10208000  bits/sec
   INFO: [mplex] BUFFERING min 2574242 Buf max 2719456
   INFO: [mplex] AUDIO_STATISTICS: bd
   INFO: [mplex] Audio stream length 279462400 bytes.
   INFO: [mplex] Frames         : 3274865595
   INFO: [mplex] BUFFERING min 14592 Buf max 14592
   INFO: [mplex] MUX STATUS: no under-runs detected.
   INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 0:4095

   INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 4096:8191

   INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 8192:12287

   INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 12288:16383

   INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 16384:20479

   INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 20480:23951


D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS>




Code:


C:\cygwin>tivoserver
Tivoserver 0.4.2
AVI2!
**  Loading Local Shows From 'D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS/' **
 +  theman.ty
246 bytes of XML found.  1st 1024 bytes=
<?xml version="1.1" tivoversion="3.1.5e-01-2-357"?>
<Object type="Recording" id="_top">
<StreamFileSize>3065856</StreamFileSize>
<Duration>4990</Duration>
<StartTime>0</StartTime>
<StopTime>4990</StopTime>
<CallSign>tymplex</CallSign>
</Object>

******END OF XML****
Calculating part info for D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS/theman.ty
  --> Loading Header 0 D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS/theman.ty
streamFileSize changed from 3065856 to 0
end(12660140)-bgn(6)/1000=(12660) orig dur=(0)
duration changed from 0 to 12660
SUCCESS: ( 276594067 ) -> theman :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  ******  Finished Loading 1 Shows ******
Adding Tivo: LivingRoom (1510000A012C1A0)
Adding Tivo: BedRoom (1010000C0232D89)
Adding Tivo:  ()
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: theman
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: theman
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 276594067
      <<<<<<<<<<<< theman
0x00000000
Closing Connection 140
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: theman
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: theman
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 276594067
      <<<<<<<<<<<< theman
0x00000000
Closing Connection 141
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
 SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: theman
0x00000000


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

BTUx9 said:


> The machine running tivoserver needs to accept connections on tcp/2191


Hmmm, how do I do this on my Mac? Is this something I do in the router with port forwarding?

I have Tivoserver running but I can't get it to show on my Tivo.

Help.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Hmmm, how do I do this on my Mac? Is this something I do in the router with port forwarding?
> 
> I have Tivoserver running but I can't get it to show on my Tivo.
> 
> Help.


Go to system preferences, then click on sharing, then on firewall, then click add and put in the port. I can't get mine to work, but this how you add ports.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

DarthOverlord said:


> Go to system preferences, then click on sharing, then on firewall, then click add and put in the port. I can't get mine to work, but this how you add ports.


Is it port 2190 or 2191 -- I've seen it both ways here. Either way I can't seem to get that to work. I did get it to work by changing INTERFACE_ADDR=0.0.0.0 to the address of my Mac that Tivoserver is running on. But I still want to figure out the port method.

Gunny -- got any ideas on how you did this that you can share? Also, did you ever get rocketboom to work? It's slapstick-style slow motion when I try it.


----------



## Mr. Soze

An interesting thing. I downloaded a torrent and moved it off the PC onto the Dtivo via Tivoserver.
Now when I view it from TWP and Windows Media player, I only get the first 4 minutes or so.

Also, I initially set up Tivoserver on the laptop, and now have it on the desktop too.
I think I may be able to keep both active, but thusfar, Tivoserver doesn't like the edits
I have made to the .cfg file. I tried adding new folders and naming the Tivoservers,
but they got rejected at loadtime. I used Wordpad to edit. Is that the problem?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

It's port 2190 and now it all works fine without having to change INTERFACE_ADDR=0.0.0.0 in the settings.cfg.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DarthOverlord

Luv2DrvFst said:


> It's port 2190 and now it all works fine without having to change INTERFACE_ADDR=0.0.0.0 in the settings.cfg.
> 
> Thanks, guys!


Besides tivoserver are you running anything else for the tivo on your mac? I can't get the video off the mac no matter which ports I open or the ip address I use.

Did you use the UDP port only or both the TCP and UDP?
Are you running Tivodesktop at the same time?

Did you download ffmpeg or any encoders?

I am stumped.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

DarthOverlord said:


> Besides tivoserver are you running anything else for the tivo on your mac? I can't get the video off the mac no matter which ports I open or the ip address I use.
> 
> Did you use the UDP port only or both the TCP and UDP?
> Are you running Tivodesktop at the same time?
> 
> Did you download ffmpeg or any encoders?
> 
> I am stumped.


Only running Tivoserver on the Mac. (Tivo Desktop doesn't work for 10.4.4 does it?)
Opened a TCP port 2190 -- not UDP 
Created a folder in my home directory named /video
Unzipped tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9
Opened a Terminal session
Executed the command "chmod 777 tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9" (need to specify the path to wherever you have this file)
Then dragged this file into the Terminal session window and hit return and got this:

PowerMac-G4-Office:~/desktop Dad$ /Users/Dad/Desktop/tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9 
Tivoserver 0.4.2
AVI2!
** Loading Local Shows From '/Users/Dad/video/' **
****** Finished Loading 0 Shows ******
Adding Tivo: Family Room (3510000A0484FE9)

Don't forget, you also have to be sure your TiVo has a MRV name. then from my TiVo at the end of my Now Playing list is the DVR TivoServer.

That's all I did and it works. Next step is to load content into the /video folder (or create symlinks to somewhere else).

Hope this helps!

Jim


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Is there an elegant way to exit TivoServer from the Terminal window or is ^C it?


----------



## DarthOverlord

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Only running Tivoserver on the Mac. (Tivo Desktop doesn't work for 10.4.4 does it?)
> Opened a TCP port 2190 -- not UDP
> Created a folder in my home directory named /video
> Unzipped tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9
> Opened a Terminal session
> Executed the command "chmod 777 tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9" (need to specify the path to wherever you have this file)
> Then dragged this file into the Terminal session window and hit return and got this:
> 
> PowerMac-G4-Office:~/desktop Dad$ /Users/Dad/Desktop/tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9
> Tivoserver 0.4.2
> AVI2!
> ** Loading Local Shows From '/Users/Dad/video/' **
> ****** Finished Loading 0 Shows ******
> Adding Tivo: Family Room (3510000A0484FE9)
> 
> Don't forget, you also have to be sure your TiVo has a MRV name. then from my TiVo at the end of my Now Playing list is the DVR TivoServer.
> 
> That's all I did and it works. Next step is to load content into the /video folder (or create symlinks to somewhere else).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Jim


Were you able to transfer video? I can see the files, but never get the transfer to happen.


----------



## rbautch

c_tripps_2k said:


> I am having a problem with DVD's converted to .ty with ty-enabled mplex. Here is the results of the conversion and below that the tivoserver log when I try to view it on the tivo. On the Tivo I get the error "Sorry, you can't watch this program now...."
> 
> This only happens with the ty files that I create from DVD. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS>mplex -f10 -o theman.ty theman.M2V theman.AC3
> INFO: [mplex] mplex version 1.6.2 (2.2.3 $Date: 2004/01/13 20:45:26 $)
> INFO: [mplex] File theman.M2V looks like an MPEG Video stream.
> INFO: [mplex] File theman.AC3 looks like an AC3 Audio stream.
> INFO: [mplex] Video stream 0: profile 10 selected - ignoring non-standard opt
> ions!
> INFO: [mplex] Found 1 audio streams and 1 video streams
> INFO: [mplex] Selecting TY and generic MPEG2 output profile
> INFO: [mplex] Multiplexing video program stream!
> INFO: [mplex] Scanning for header info: Video stream e0 (theman.M2V)
> INFO: [mplex] VIDEO STREAM: e0
> INFO: [mplex] Frame width     : 720
> INFO: [mplex] Frame height    : 480
> INFO: [mplex] Aspect ratio    : 16:9 display
> INFO: [mplex] Picture rate    : 29.970 frames/sec
> INFO: [mplex] Bit rate        : 9801600 bits/sec
> INFO: [mplex] Vbv buffer size : 229376 bytes
> INFO: [mplex] CSPF            : 0
> INFO: [mplex] Scanning for header info: AC3 Audio stream 00 (theman.AC3)
> INFO: [mplex] AC3 frame size = 1792
> 
> INFO: [mplex] AC3 AUDIO STREAM:
> INFO: [mplex] Bit rate       :    57344 bytes/sec (448 kbit/sec)
> INFO: [mplex] Frequency      :     48000 Hz
> INFO: [mplex] SYSTEMS/PROGRAM stream:
> INFO: [mplex] rough-guess multiplexed stream data rate    : 10471896
> INFO: [mplex] Setting best-guess data rate.
> INFO: [mplex] Run-in Sectors = 998 Video delay = 140529 Audio delay = 143532
> INFO: [mplex] New sequence commences...
> INFO: [mplex] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=000000 sector=00000000
> INFO: [mplex] Audio bd: buf=  16384 frame=000000 sector=00000000
> INFO: [mplex] Scanned to end AU 122616
> INFO: [mplex] Scanned to end AU 122616
> INFO: [mplex] Running out...
> INFO: [mplex] Video e0: buf=2719456 frame=122616 sector=00142566
> INFO: [mplex] Audio bd: buf=  16384 frame=155948 sector=00155948
> INFO: [mplex] STREAM bd completed @ frame 155949.
> INFO: [mplex] STREAM e0 completed @ frame 122616.
> INFO: [mplex] Multiplex completion at SCR=449278218.
> INFO: [mplex] Video e0: buf=2714271 frame=122616 sector=00142572
> INFO: [mplex] Audio bd: buf=  16384 frame=155949 sector=00155950
> INFO: [mplex] VIDEO_STATISTICS: e0
> INFO: [mplex] Video Stream length:  2847563274 bytes
> INFO: [mplex] Sequence headers:     9977
> INFO: [mplex] Sequence ends   :        2
> INFO: [mplex] No. Pictures    :   122616
> INFO: [mplex] No. Groups      :     9977
> INFO: [mplex] No. I Frames    :     9977 avg. size 72820 bytes
> INFO: [mplex] No. P Frames    :    30926 avg. size 30743 bytes
> INFO: [mplex] No. B Frames    :    81715 avg. size 14321 bytes
> INFO: [mplex] Average bit-rate :  4564400 bits/sec
> INFO: [mplex] Peak bit-rate    : 10208000  bits/sec
> INFO: [mplex] BUFFERING min 2574242 Buf max 2719456
> INFO: [mplex] AUDIO_STATISTICS: bd
> INFO: [mplex] Audio stream length 279462400 bytes.
> INFO: [mplex] Frames         : 3274865595
> INFO: [mplex] BUFFERING min 14592 Buf max 14592
> INFO: [mplex] MUX STATUS: no under-runs detected.
> INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 0:4095
> 
> INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 4096:8191
> 
> INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 8192:12287
> 
> INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 12288:16383
> 
> INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 16384:20479
> 
> INFO: [mplex] Generating master chunk for chunks 20480:23951
> 
> 
> D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\cygwin>tivoserver
> Tivoserver 0.4.2
> AVI2!
> **  Loading Local Shows From 'D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS/' **
> +  theman.ty
> 246 bytes of XML found.  1st 1024 bytes=
> <?xml version="1.1" tivoversion="3.1.5e-01-2-357"?>
> <Object type="Recording" id="_top">
> <StreamFileSize>3065856</StreamFileSize>
> <Duration>4990</Duration>
> <StartTime>0</StartTime>
> <StopTime>4990</StopTime>
> <CallSign>tymplex</CallSign>
> </Object>
> 
> ******END OF XML****
> Calculating part info for D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS/theman.ty
> --> Loading Header 0 D:\THE_MAN\VIDEO_TS/theman.ty
> streamFileSize changed from 3065856 to 0
> end(12660140)-bgn(6)/1000=(12660) orig dur=(0)
> duration changed from 0 to 12660
> SUCCESS: ( 276594067 ) -> theman :
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ******  Finished Loading 1 Shows ******
> Adding Tivo: LivingRoom (1510000A012C1A0)
> Adding Tivo: BedRoom (1010000C0232D89)
> Adding Tivo:  ()
> 0x00000000
> 0x00014103
> 0x00014104
> SELECTED TITLE:
> -------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
> --------------------------------------------
> Selected Show = 0
> --------------------------------------------
> 0x00014103
> 0x0001100a
> <-------------- 0: theman
> 0x00000000
> 0x00014103
> 0x00014104
> SELECTED TITLE:
> -------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
> --------------------------------------------
> Selected Show = 0
> --------------------------------------------
> 0x00014103
> 0x0001100a
> <-------------- 0: theman
> 0x00000000
> 0x00010661
> 0x0001065e
> Found Show By ID: 276594067
> <<<<<<<<<<<< theman
> 0x00000000
> Closing Connection 140
> 0x00000000
> 0x00014103
> 0x00014104
> SELECTED TITLE:
> -------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
> --------------------------------------------
> Selected Show = 0
> --------------------------------------------
> 0x00014103
> 0x0001100a
> <-------------- 0: theman
> 0x00000000
> 0x00014103
> 0x00014104
> SELECTED TITLE:
> -------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
> --------------------------------------------
> Selected Show = 0
> --------------------------------------------
> 0x00014103
> 0x0001100a
> <-------------- 0: theman
> 0x00000000
> 0x00010661
> 0x0001065e
> Found Show By ID: 276594067
> <<<<<<<<<<<< theman
> 0x00000000
> Closing Connection 141
> 0x00000000
> 0x00014103
> 0x00014104
> SELECTED TITLE:
> -------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=--------------- (0) theman ()
> --------------------------------------------
> Selected Show = 0
> --------------------------------------------
> 0x00014103
> 0x0001100a
> <-------------- 0: theman
> 0x00000000


I get the same error, but only on about 30% of my DVD rips. I ran BTUx9's gettyheader utility on the problem ty's and posted them on the DDB thread.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Getting this to work on a mac is like water torture. How come I got it running on the pc in half an hour and I am on day four of this debacle!!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Is it port 2190 or 2191 -- I've seen it both ways here. Either way I can't seem to get that to work. I did get it to work by changing INTERFACE_ADDR=0.0.0.0 to the address of my Mac that Tivoserver is running on. But I still want to figure out the port method.
> 
> Gunny -- got any ideas on how you did this that you can share? Also, did you ever get rocketboom to work? It's slapstick-style slow motion when I try it.


I have a 20 inch iMac running Tiger

My firewall is off since I have a good router.
everything just works (except rocketboom)
I'm going to set up a script to convert them to mpeg2 with ffmpegX and see if that fixes em. I may just skip that though since it's so short and I can watch a weeks worth in 1 sitting.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> I have a 20 inch iMac running Tiger
> 
> My firewall is off since I have a good router.
> everything just works (except rocketboom)
> I'm going to set up a script to convert them to mpeg2 with ffmpegX and see if that fixes em. I may just skip that though since it's so short and I can watch a weeks worth in 1 sitting.


GUNNYMAN, YOU ARE A GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEXT TIME YOU ARE IN NY, I WILL BUY YOU A DRINK!!!!

Thanks to everyone for all your help!!!!!!!!

Now I have to get JavaHMO up and running.


----------



## dnemec123

This totally ROCKS!!!

I can now view any video from my PC on my DTiVo's (zippered, of course!). 

I also have JavaHMO working, so I'm getting Internet Radio, Movie Listings, and specific traffic cameras.

Digital Convergence. Here today.

Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

yep this is the closest to galleon that we're gonna get.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Now I want to attach an external hard drive to my Mac Mini and use that for the videos. How do I link this up in the tivoserver.cfg? I saw you guys mention syslinks. What is that and how do I go about performing it?


----------



## Gunnyman

Make a Symlink


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Thanks for this thread. I got it working in both Windows and Linux. Looking at pr0n sure is a lot easier now.


----------



## BTUx9

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Is there an elegant way to exit TivoServer from the Terminal window or is ^C it?


sorry, ^C is it for the moment, though weston is working on a tivoserver control applet thingy that sits in a system tray and can be used to turn tivoserver on/off (and restart it if it dies)


DarthOverlord said:


> Now I want to attach an external hard drive to my Mac Mini and use that for the videos. How do I link this up in the tivoserver.cfg? I saw you guys mention syslinks. What is that and how do I go about performing it?


You CAN use a symlink, but it's usually easier just to list multiple directories in tivoserver.cfg

P.S. I am a dev, but didn't speak up on Darth's issues because I don't have a mac, and the issues were obviously with that setup.

P.P.S. You really DON'T have to install cygwin to make this work... just have the cygwin1.dll... and if you want to be able to see tivoserver's messages, you can just run from a command prompt (the next version will have logging to a file, so this won't be necessary)


----------



## DarthOverlord

Thanks for the response. It's nice to see a developer has his ears out on this topic. 

A hint for all mac users, either turn off your firewall or figure out which ports to open. I ended up doing the former.


----------



## BTUx9

If people want to help more, then putting things you find out (like firewall on the mac) onto the wiki could help the next person...
The wiki is located at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivoserver/tivoserver.cfm

Feel free to create pages for platform-specific issues.


----------



## Gunnyman

just tried to add a page and got


Code:


  We're sorry, but an error has occured while displaying this page.
ip:REMOVED 
message was not defined.
The error will automatically be reported to seedwiki support. If you want to add more information about what you were doing when the error happened please


----------



## rvaniwaa

Does anyone have a straightforward technique to convert VOB files to ty files? I have a mac box, linux box, and windows box so I can run most software. I am currently using mac the ripper to extract video from my DVDs and can convert these to various mp4 formats easily using handbrake but this is causing a mp2->mp4->mp2/ty conversion which is costly in terms of CPU and image quality.

--Ron


----------



## lord-dogbert

Mr. Soze said:


> I used Wordpad to edit. Is that the problem?


Use winvi or some other unix friendly editor. Winvi is free via google search.


----------



## rbautch

rvaniwaa said:


> Does anyone have a straightforward technique to convert VOB files to ty files? I have a mac box, linux box, and windows box so I can run most software. I am currently using mac the ripper to extract video from my DVDs and can convert these to various mp4 formats easily using handbrake but this is causing a mp2->mp4->mp2/ty conversion which is costly in terms of CPU and image quality.
> 
> --Ron


 A simple (but time consuming) method is a free tool called AutoGK that will take a VOB and transcode it to an MPEG4 .avi video with mp3 audio. These avi files are fully compatible with Tivoserver, and if you set the quality to 100%, you won't notice much quality degredation. Another (much faster) method to convert to ty is to demux your vobs with tmpgenc, and then mux them ty-enabled mplex. If you use this method, rename the extension to tym so tivoserver knows how to handle the file.


----------



## DarthOverlord

lord-dogbert said:


> Use winvi or some other unix friendly editor. Winvi is free via google search.


I personally like Crimson Editor.


----------



## DarthOverlord

I edited the Wiki for the Mac Install. This is what I put in. Please fix or add any details.

Mac OS X Installation:
- Download the mac unix binary
- Use stuffit to open the file
- Create a directory in /users/YOURUSERNAME called /video copy videos you want to serve to this folder
- The TCP port 2190 needs to be open for the Tivo to see the server.
- Turn off the firewall in System Preferences - Sharing if you have trouble connecting.
- To run tivoserver just drag and drop the binary into a terminal window.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

DarthOverlord said:


> I edited the Wiki for the Mac Install. This is what I put in. Please fix or add any details.
> 
> Mac OS X Installation:
> - Download the mac unix binary
> - Use stuffit to open the file
> - Create a directory in /users/YOURUSERNAME called /video copy videos you want to serve to this folder
> - The TCP port 2190 needs to be open for the Tivo to see the server.
> - Turn off the firewall in System Preferences - Sharing if you have trouble connecting.
> - To run tivoserver just drag and drop the binary into a terminal window.


You might want to put the part in about executing chmod 777 on the mac unix binary.


----------



## Fofer

Luv2DrvFst said:


> You might want to put the part in about executing chmod 777 on the mac unix binary.


 

I added that earlier this morning.


----------



## lord-dogbert

lord-dogbert said:


> FREAKIN GENIUS, rpdre1 is my new god, ALL HAIL rpdre1.
> 
> My .ty files all play perfect, now to convert some of my mp4 and avi files


My sincere thanks to EVERYONE who worked on this, this is truely an awesome application that rocks my world, you're all gods.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Hey Gunnyman or anyone getting podcasts running. How would I go about setting up a podcast to download directly to my video program. I assume, I don't want to use itunes, since it will compress the file down too much? Is this a correct statement?

I want to grab diggnation, dl.tv and some other stuff.


----------



## lord-dogbert

DarthOverlord said:


> I want to grab diggnation, dl.tv and some other stuff.


Has anyone tried Videora with Tivo? I'm starting to play with this for my PSP. Has Watch Lists and season tickets 

They have an automatic Tivo converter as well as PSP, xbox 360 and ipod. It's also freeware. I'm hoping that this works well with tivoserver, will test and advise.


----------



## dnemec123

DarthOverlord said:


> Hey Gunnyman or anyone getting podcasts running. How would I go about setting up a podcast to download directly to my video program. I assume, I don't want to use itunes, since it will compress the file down too much? Is this a correct statement?
> 
> I want to grab diggnation, dl.tv and some other stuff.


I'm not Gunnyman, but I play one on TV! 

I run iTunes, and I've set the Tivoserver to use my Podcast directory as the video source directory in the Tivoserver configuration file. No problems playing the .mp4 files that iTunes downloads... no problems with compression either.

I've got both diggnation and dl.tv available to me now via iTunes and Tivoserver. It keeps me from having to have multiple copies of the same video files all over my hard drive on the PC.

Good luck!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

itunes doesn't compress podcasts.
It's just the delivery system.


----------



## BTUx9

dnemec123 said:


> I'm not Gunnyman, but I play one on TV!
> 
> I run iTunes, and I've set the Tivoserver to use my Podcast directory as the video source directory in the Tivoserver configuration file. No problems playing the .mp4 files that iTunes downloads... no problems with compression either.
> 
> I've got both diggnation and dl.tv available to me now via iTunes and Tivoserver. It keeps me from having to have multiple copies of the same video files all over my hard drive on the PC.
> 
> Good luck!
> Dale


One caveat... if tivoserver is looking at a download dir, a partially downloaded file could potentially cause tivoserver to crash.


----------



## dnemec123

BTUx9 said:


> One caveat... if tivoserver is looking at a download dir, a partially downloaded file could potentially cause tivoserver to crash.


Yes, I seem to have run into this issue just this morning.

I had Tivoserver running and copied a .mov file into the video directory. Tivoserver tried to handle the new file, but then crashed/exited.

I plan on running Tivoserver only when needed, so I should be able to avoid this issue.

Thanks for the heads-up!
Dale


----------



## dfriedland

Ok, maybe I'm missing something here but how are you all getting javahmo to run on directivo's?


----------



## BTUx9

superpatch allows v6.2 (and others) to use MRV/HMO


----------



## starbiker99

*lord-dogbert* I have had very good luck with Videora. I have only taken items off the tivo and put them on my ipod so far. 1st converting them with tytools to an mpeg.


----------



## DarthOverlord

dfriedland said:


> Ok, maybe I'm missing something here but how are you all getting javahmo to run on directivo's?


First make sure you set a plug in active, so you will see if JavaHMO in the Music & Pictures folder.


----------



## lord-dogbert

lord-dogbert said:


> I'm hoping that this works well with tivoserver, will test and advise.


Well, the Tivo Convertor works to make an mpeg file but no ty file so I call this redundant with AutoGK.

Still playing with Videora, downloading a NCIS episode to test.

Having excellent luck with AutoGK avi files converted from DVD vob files. 
Divx files are working well, even a PSP video file worked  
Nero digital files don't work


----------



## dnemec123

dfriedland said:


> Ok, maybe I'm missing something here but how are you all getting javahmo to run on directivo's?


On a Zippered DTiVo, it's all possible.

Dale


----------



## Mr. Soze

lord-dogbert said:


> Use winvi or some other unix friendly editor. Winvi is free via google search.


Thanks to you and DarthOverlord. That was indeed the solution.


----------



## DarthOverlord

rbautch said:


> A simple (but time consuming) method is a free tool called AutoGK that will take a VOB and transcode it to an MPEG4 .avi video with mp3 audio. These avi files are fully compatible with Tivoserver, and if you set the quality to 100%, you won't notice much quality degredation. Another (much faster) method to convert to ty is to demux your vobs with tmpgenc, and then mux them ty-enabled mplex. If you use this method, rename the extension to tym so tivoserver knows how to handle the file.


WHat settings did you use? I just used AutoGK for a DVD using xvid and the .avi keeps shutting down Tivoserver when I try and transfer it. Thanks.


----------



## rpdre1

im guessing you are not converting the audio to mp3, autogk by default keeps the audio as ac3 (not supported in the released tivoserver versions) so all you have to do is change the setting in advanced settings. 

if you're gonna be playing the movies through your tv's speakers you might as well change it to mp3 since ac3 is not gonna benefit you really.

the latest alphas btu has made support ac3 in .avi (it transcodes ac3 to mp2 at the moment though) so if you are willing to wait for the next version (i don't know when its coming out) you can keep the ac3 in autogk.


----------



## DarthOverlord

rpdre1 said:


> im guessing you are not converting the audio to mp3, autogk by default keeps the audio as ac3 (not supported in the released tivoserver versions) so all you have to do is change the setting in advanced settings.
> 
> if you're gonna be playing the movies through your tv's speakers you might as well change it to mp3 since ac3 is not gonna benefit you really.
> 
> the latest alphas btu has made support ac3 in .avi (it transcodes ac3 to mp2 at the moment though) so if you are willing to wait for the next version (i don't know when its coming out) you can keep the ac3 in autogk.


Thanks, I am running the job right now. Does it matter if it is in xvid or divx?


----------



## rpdre1

DarthOverlord said:


> Thanks, I am running the job right now. Does it matter if it is in xvid or divx?


no it doesnt matter, but xvid is better

btw you dont need to redo the .avi just to change the audio,
use virtualdub to transcodejust the audio to mp3 (leaving the video alone)

from my ddb post (install those two i mention):

link to latest recommended lame version (3.97b2): http://audio.ciara.us/rarewares/lame3.97b2.zip install the acm with LameACM.inf

you will also need acm ac3 decompressor for virtualdub: http://fcchandler.home.comcast.net/AC3ACM/AC3ACM.zip

change from direct stream copy to full processing mode for audio, then
Audio > Compression > choose Lame MP3 in the list (Not the MPEG Layer-3 in that list) > click show all formats, pick output settings in the right, 160 should be enough.

change Video to Direct Stream Copy (if not already set by default) of course.


----------



## lord-dogbert

rpdre1 said:


> if you're gonna be playing the movies through your tv's speakers you might as well change it to mp3 since ac3 is not gonna benefit you really.


I'm using CBR MP3 @ 192kbps, my Denon 4806 is picking out the AC3 somehow, maybe it's simulating but none the less it shows the source is AC3. Odd.


----------



## Keeya

In case anyone wants to have their OS X firewall on and still use TivoServer (the problem DarthOverlord was having), checking my logs it looks like the Tivo made requests to various ports (1066, 1069, 1072, 1075 in that order 4 tests). Specifically, it looks like it makes 3 requests to a port the first time (1066 for me after I started logging) and then jumps 3 the next time (to 1069). 

I opened up some ports in that range, 1060 - 3000, and it connected fine. 

Turning it off after a few successful transfers and some added time researching it, and it tried hit successively higher ports. 

After some more searching (DDB), it seems that MRV usually hits 2300 to transfer the files. Still trying to figure out why it wouldn't in this case. 

So aside from keeping the firewall off, opening all of your unpriveledged ports (1024-65536) or picking a subset and hoping that the ports "free up" before the upper limit is hit, it _may_ work if you install an FTP server that manages which ports are used for passive FTP. Just to manage the ports. I may try PureFTPd over the weekend or early next week to see if that works; defining a limited port range and seeing if the Tivo successfully tries to hit those. 

That's all I have for now. I'll post back if folks are interested and I find anything more. 

--Keeya


----------



## DarthOverlord

That was a great post Keeya. Let us know what you find.


----------



## rpdre1

just wanted to tell you guys that theres a new tivoserver ALPHA version:

tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin.rar

tivoserver-0.4.3-a2-setup.exe (running with mingw instead cygwin) is VERRYYYY new and buggy at the moment,

so use tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin.rar FIRST and try the mingw version LATER. if you are going to try the mingw, keep the cygwin version also. vobs are not working in the mingw version, at least for me.

tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin fixes the following problems since the last released version (and maybe introduces some )

- ac3 in .avi files work (the actual ac3 is not being transferred, tivoserver is transcoding the ac3 to mp2)
- vob files work (save the movie into one vob, its not merging vobs for you yet)
- .ty files bigger than 2GB, made in ty-enabled mplex, work

^multiplexing .m2v & .ac3 from DVDs to .ty is currently the best way to insert your DVDs, there is ZERO quality loss this way. 
at the moment, transferring vobs in tivoserver results in a litte quality loss (pixelation), its on the to do list to have tivoserver multiplex to ty on the fly instead of transcoding vobs.

- aspect ratios are working a little better on some files

if there is something that worked in 0.4.3 thats now broken in 0.4.4a2, please post. please confirm that its broken in 0.4.4a2 by testing the video with both versions. delete the cache in your .tivoserver folder each time you switch between versions.


----------



## lee espinoza

If I Downloaded lets say 2 sports nights how do I get them in groups IN the nowplaying list?


----------



## BTUx9

As has been stated many times before, if you have the config flag set correctly (to GroupByDirectory) AND have your tivo set to group by folders, they should be grouping properly (unless there's episode info in the xml of a ty or tmf file)

If there are circumstances this isn't work, then we need more info about what IS happening, and how tivoserver responds to a change of tivo's grouping setting (pressing "2" in the list)


----------



## lee espinoza

BTUx9 said:


> As has been stated many times before, if you have the config flag set correctly (to GroupByDirectory) AND have your tivo set to group by folders, they should be grouping properly (unless there's episode info in the xml of a ty or tmf file)
> 
> If there are circumstances this isn't work, then we need more info about what IS happening, and how tivoserver responds to a change of tivo's grouping setting (pressing "2" in the list)


ok I downloaded two sport night on to the tivo and both were named sports night but they were not in Groups on the tivo, the config flag set is correctly (to GroupByDirectory) and my tivo is set to group by folders.

in the DVR:tivoserver
the sports nights are in groups


----------



## BTUx9

I'm talking about grouping in the tivoserver's list... you're talking about shows grouping on the tivo. 

Shows without xml info will definitely NOT group on the tivo at this point (and may not ever... it's not straightforward). TMF and TY shows xferred with mfs_tmf may group or may not, I really don't know where it's at at this point.


----------



## lee espinoza

right now I am using the tivoserver-0.4.3-a2-setup.exe and I have all my shows in folders(each one for different shows) on the desktop were I tell tivoserver the videos are, so i start up tivoserver and it only see the videos that are not in folders in the video folder

here is my logs

Tivoserver 0.4.4-a2
AVI2!
** Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/' **
+ .
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/.
** Unable to load show: .. SKIPPING
+ ..
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/..
** Unable to load show: ... SKIPPING
+ CALL FOR HELP
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/CALL FOR HELP
** Unable to load show: CALL FOR HELP. SKIPPING
+ commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV].avi
AVI2 stats: 624x352, dur=40:31, BR=1206051, Pixel-AR=1/1
nchunks: 6457, nparts: 5
SUCCESS: ( 195186420 ) -> commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV] : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor.avi
SUCCESS: ( 373115230 ) -> commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ dmd-hustleflow-cd1.avi
SUCCESS: ( 444766247 ) -> dmd-hustleflow-cd1 : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ dmd-hustleflow-cd2.avi
SUCCESS: ( 42113063 ) -> dmd-hustleflow-cd2 : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ MOH
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/MOH
** Unable to load show: MOH. SKIPPING
+ New Folder
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/New Folder
** Unable to load show: New Folder. SKIPPING
+ Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus.avi
AVI2 stats: 640x480, dur=21:40, BR=1135680, Pixel-AR=1/1
nchunks: 3452, nparts: 4
SUCCESS: ( 4021592606 ) -> Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ Sports Night - Season 2 - 1-8
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Sports Night - Season 2 - 1-8
** Unable to load show: Sports Night - Season 2 - 1-8. SKIPPING
+ Sports Night - Season 2 - 16-22
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Sports Night - Season 2 - 16-22
** Unable to load show: Sports Night - Season 2 - 16-22. SKIPPING
+ Sports Night - Season 2 - 9-15
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Sports Night - Season 2 - 9-15
** Unable to load show: Sports Night - Season 2 - 9-15. SKIPPING
+ Thumbs.db
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Thumbs.db
** Unable to load show: Thumbs.db. SKIPPING
****** Finished Loading 5 Shows ******
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=---------------
(0) dmd-hustleflow-cd1
(1) dmd-hustleflow-cd2
(2) Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus
(3) commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor
(4) commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV]
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: dmd-hustleflow-cd1
<-------------- 1: dmd-hustleflow-cd2
<-------------- 2: Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus
<-------------- 3: commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor
<-------------- 4: commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV]
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=---------------
(0) dmd-hustleflow-cd1
(1) dmd-hustleflow-cd2
(2) Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus
(3) commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor
(4) commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV]
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 2
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- -2: dmd-hustleflow-cd1
<-------------- -1: dmd-hustleflow-cd2
<-------------- 0: Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus
<-------------- 1: commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor
<-------------- 2: commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV]
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE: 
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=---------------
(0) dmd-hustleflow-cd1
(1) dmd-hustleflow-cd2
(2) Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus
(3) commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor
(4) commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV]
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 2
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- -2: dmd-hustleflow-cd1
<-------------- -1: dmd-hustleflow-cd2
<-------------- 0: Sports Night - 222 - Quo Vadimus
<-------------- 1: commander.in.chief.s01e11.hdtv.xvid-xor
<-------------- 2: commander.in.chief.112.hdtv-lol.[VTV][EZTV]
Adding Tivo: Lee (3010000C09F2542)
Adding Tivo: ()
+ .
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/.
** Unable to load show: .. SKIPPING
+ ..
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/..
** Unable to load show: ... SKIPPING
+ CALL FOR HELP
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/CALL FOR HELP
** Unable to load show: CALL FOR HELP. SKIPPING
+ MOH
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/MOH
** Unable to load show: MOH. SKIPPING
+ New Folder
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/New Folder
** Unable to load show: New Folder. SKIPPING
+ Sports Night - Season 2 - 1-8
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Sports Night - Season 2 - 1-8
** Unable to load show: Sports Night - Season 2 - 1-8. SKIPPING
+ Sports Night - Season 2 - 16-22
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Sports Night - Season 2 - 16-22
** Unable to load show: Sports Night - Season 2 - 16-22. SKIPPING
+ Sports Night - Season 2 - 9-15
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Sports Night - Season 2 - 9-15
** Unable to load show: Sports Night - Season 2 - 9-15. SKIPPING
+ Thumbs.db
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/Thumbs.db
** Unable to load show: Thumbs.db. SKIPPING
0x00000000

see how I moved one of the sport night out of its folder than tivoserver see it?

but the cygwin version of the 0.4.4-a2 saw them and the old one saw tham but this one will not.


----------



## BTUx9

that's the mingw build... it's a known problem... it doesn't do subdirectories at the moment
Try the cygwin build


----------



## lee espinoza

BTUx9 said:


> that's the mingw build... it's a known problem... it doesn't do subdirectories at the moment
> Try the cygwin build


Please let us know when they fixs that I like the exe better :up:


----------



## DaveSchott

I'm at a standstill on my tivoserver install and i'm considering dumping Linux and going to the Win version  if I cant get this thing working...

I've successfully copied over shows in Tmf format onto the tivoserver box using tivotool. tivoserver sees them and caches the shows and finds my tivos. The tivos see the server and will display the shows in the npl. But when trying to retrieve, the tivo shows the message that the tivoserver is not available or the show is longer available. The only show it's been able to serve up was a short Ty clip off a series 1, w/o sound, as expected. Any Ideas?

Second, I've got 100+ shows on a Series 1 I'd like to load into the server. I've read in a few posts that there is an issue (and a cure) for these down loading without having sound - can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## BTUx9

A few things:
1) what version tivoserver are you running?
2) did the tivoserver display any messages when the xfer failed?
3) could you elaborate how you got the show off the box? the only program I know of that creates tmf's is mfs_ftp (tho tivoweb plus can be used as a front-end for it)
4) if the series 1 shows are from a dtivo, then you are right... audio won't play... there is a program to remux the stream, look on ddb


----------



## DaveSchott

Answers in blue:



BTUx9 said:


> A few things:
> 1) what version tivoserver are you running? 0.4.3
> 2) did the tivoserver display any messages when the xfer failed? no
> 3) could you elaborate how you got the show off the box? the only program I know of that creates tmf's is mfs_ftp (tho tivoweb plus can be used as a front-end for it) tivotool running the -t option
> 4) if the series 1 shows are from a dtivo, then you are right... audio won't play... there is a program to remux the stream, look on ddb thx!


----------



## BTUx9

Ah... I've never used tivotool... have you tried downloading in ty format, instead of tmf (there may be some sort of incompatibility in the format)


----------



## lee espinoza

what is going on here?
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE: The Aviator (2004) [ENG] [DVDrip]
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=---------------
(0) 1
(1) 2
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: 1
<-------------- 1: 2
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE: The Aviator (2004) [ENG] [DVDrip]
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=---------------
(0) 1
(1) 2
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: 1
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: -987529370
<<<<<<<<<<<< 1
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: -987529370
AVI2!
Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/The Aviator (
2004) [ENG] [DVDrip] CD1.avi':
Duration: 01:13:14.8, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1335 kb/s
Stream #0.0, 23.98 fps: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 576x240
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 122 kb/s
AVI2 stats: 576x240, dur=73:14, BR=1335504, Pixel-AR=1/1
nchunks: 11670, nparts: 8
Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Video/The Aviator (
2004) [ENG] [DVDrip] CD1.avi':
Duration: 01:13:14.8, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1335 kb/s
Stream #0.0, 23.98 fps: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 576x240
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 122 kb/s
newh= 240, Padding= 96, ar= 2.4
Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
Stream #0.0: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
Stream #1.0, nan fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 576x432, q=2-31, 2500 kb/s

Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
Press [q] to stop encoding
Adding Tivo: Lee (3010000C09F2542)
Error: Video Buffer maxed out
Buffer Video Buffer timed out writing
Closed Video Buffer
**ERROR: [tivoserver] File /tmp/out.m2a unrecogniseable!
**ERROR: [tivoserver] Unrecogniseable file(s)... exiting.


----------



## BTUx9

that is an alpha build, and really should be discussed in the alpha thread on the other forum (so it doesn't confuse those using the standard builds)... if you're using the mingw build, it has many issues


----------



## rvaniwaa

Loosely related to the use of TivoServer, I not only want to allow TiVos to pull movies from my pc, I want to be able to push them to my headless TiVo. Is there any method as convenient as the tivoserver?

--Ron


----------



## BTUx9

at the moment, no... there are some s/w versions that allow sending remote events, but that'd be a bit of a kludge... the most usable solution, IMHO, would be to create entries in the tivo's mrv todo list, but I don't know of anyone who's working on that.


----------



## Markman07

Should the TIVOSERVER show up on My Now playing list if using TWP to view the list or will it only show on the Actual Tivo's Now Playing List?


----------



## BTUx9

Markman07 said:


> Should the TIVOSERVER show up on My Now playing list if using TWP to view the list or will it only show on the Actual Tivo's Now Playing List?


neither tivoserver nor other mrv-enabled tivos show up in TWP


----------



## JMcMusicman

Warning - Newbie Question here...

Ok I've got a series 2 which according to another thread is "Unhackable" without a 'prom' mod... I'm trying to use the tivo server to convert other video for viewing through my tivo. If I've got the TIVO desktop software on one networked PC, and the tivo server on another... would I be able to use the tivo server to convert the video and send to the other PC running the Tivo desktop, then send from the PC running Tivo desktop to the tivo series 2??

I know of course that is an extra step... just curious if anyone has tried it or any theories...

Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

JMcMusicman said:


> Warning - Newbie Question here...
> 
> Ok I've got a series 2 which according to another thread is "Unhackable" without a 'prom' mod... I'm trying to use the tivo server to convert other video for viewing through my tivo. If I've got the TIVO desktop software on one networked PC, and the tivo server on another... would I be able to use the tivo server to convert the video and send to the other PC running the Tivo desktop, then send from the PC running Tivo desktop to the tivo series 2??
> 
> I know of course that is an extra step... just curious if anyone has tried it or any theories...
> 
> Thanks


No, tivoserver outputs a stream that isn't really standard (just mrv format)... you'd be better off looking at the sources we use for transcoding (ffmpeg and ty-enabled mplex)... check the mplex thread on DDB for more info. (we also take shortcuts to enable transcoding on-the-fly... if you don't need streams processed that way, it's best to use the other tools)


----------



## Markman07

I had a folder of Windows Media short movies I probalby made with Windows Movie Maker. The files all have the extension WMV. I see in the OP WMV is supported. But when I would try the transfer it would crash the Tivoserver. I saw another thread with the same type of errors (WMV3). ..WMV3 isn't supported I also learned form this thread. So what is the difference between WMV and WMV3 because looking at my files they have the WMV extension and sure don't give me any other clue that they are actually WMV3. Then again maybe I am way off base and don't understand some of the terms being used.


----------



## BTUx9

wmv is a container format... one of the codecs it can contain is wmv3... this is a proprietary format, and most players only play it by using the directshow filter for it... this isn't really an option for tivoserver, so it isn't supported (nor will it be unless someone reverse-engineers the codec, or MS makes it available).


----------



## BTUx9

To get valid tmf files using tivotool, you need to use -t -x (to add the xml). 

tivoserver chokes on tmf files that don't contain xml. 
I've fixed this, and it should handle them better in the next alpha release.

p.s. the mac GUI doesn't create the tmf's correctly, either... the author said it will be fixed in the next release


----------



## Tonedeaf

Finally got tivoserver working for me. Have dl'd files to my DirecTivo from my PC. How do I get the Tivo to see Music Files and Photos now? I have tried installing JavaHMO, but I get install errors when it gets to installing Java on the machine, it already has it installed and a mopre recent version than it is trying to install. Any ideas on this?

Also, when transferring videop files from my PC, how can I get the files to show up in a folder on the Now Playing list? For instance, I transferred 5 files of Lost Season 1 over to the DirecTivo and they are all listed singly in the Now Playing list, any way of getting around this?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## pendragn

Tonedeaf said:


> Finally got tivoserver working for me. Have dl'd files to my DirecTivo from my PC. How do I get the Tivo to see Music Files and Photos now? I have tried installing JavaHMO, but I get install errors when it gets to installing Java on the machine, it already has it installed and a mopre recent version than it is trying to install. Any ideas on this?


TiVoserver only does video, it doesn't do music or photos, so questions about that probably aren't best answered in this thread.

However...You can install TiVo Desktop from www.tivo.com and use it to publish MP3s and JPGs to your hacked DTiVo.

tk


----------



## Finnstang

pendragn said:


> TiVoserver only does video, it doesn't do music or photos, so questions about that probably aren't best answered in this thread.
> 
> However...You can install TiVo Desktop from www.tivo.com and use it to publish MP3s and JPGs to your hacked DTiVo.
> 
> tk


Just skip past the access key part. That will save you a question for another thread.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Thanks for the help with Tivo desktop. Got my music and photos working now.

Questions regarding transferring video files from PC to the Tivo. Can it be set to put video files into folders?


----------



## Finnstang

Basically, there is information missing that is needed for the TiVo to know the shows belong together. If you search this thread, there is info on that within the last few pages.


----------



## c_tripps_2k

How about after they are on the Tivo? Can you edit the titles and decriptions with Tivo Web Plus and have them sorted into folders?


----------



## rpdre1

c_tripps_2k said:


> How about after they are on the Tivo? Can you edit the titles and decriptions with Tivo Web Plus and have them sorted into folders?


yea you can edit the program info in twp


----------



## Fofer

rpdre1 said:


> yea you can edit the program info in twp


But you *can't* sort stuff into "Now Playing" Folders, correct?


----------



## rpdre1

Fofer said:


> But you *can't* sort stuff into "Now Playing" Folders, correct?


i think theres a twp module that lets you insert programs into groups.
look around ddb for it


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

rpdre1 said:


> i think theres a twp module that lets you insert programs into groups.
> look around ddb for it


I've never gotten the Folders module to work on TWP. It runs okay and you can manually create folders and put programs into them, but the settings never seem to stick for me. When I come back the next day, none of the programs are in the folders I created. And I never could figure out the "auto assign" folders. I think this is a TW module that was never upgraded for TWP (or maybe it's a dual-tuner DTV thing?). I finally gave up. Has anyone else had success with Folders?


----------



## DaveSchott

BTUx9 said:


> To get valid tmf files using tivotool, you need to use -t -x (to add the xml).
> 
> tivoserver chokes on tmf files that don't contain xml.
> I've fixed this, and it should handle them better in the next alpha release.
> 
> p.s. the mac GUI doesn't create the tmf's correctly, either... the author said it will be fixed in the next release


Thnaks for the suggestion. I tried a tivotool -t -x transfer version after clearing cache and it still chokes. will try doing again later. BUT, I did try an .mpg I had laying aroud and it worked (yahoo!)

So, Can someone document or point me to a place which lists what formats tivoserver current supports on the Linux version?


----------



## Fofer

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I've never gotten the Folders module to work on TWP. It runs okay and you can manually create folders and put programs into them, but the settings never seem to stick for me. When I come back the next day, none of the programs are in the folders I created. And I never could figure out the "auto assign" folders. I think this is a TW module that was never upgraded for TWP (or maybe it's a dual-tuner DTV thing?). I finally gave up. Has anyone else had success with Folders?


Are we talking about the same thing? The Folders module works for me on TWP, but the created folder structure ONLY works on TWP (ie: it doesn't translate back to the Now Playing list on the TiVo.) It's never affected the TiVo's NP list in any way.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=96570&page=2&pp=50

Searching around DDB showed me there are some ways to manually create folders on the TiVo NP list, of shows that are MRV'ed over from TiVoServer or inserted by other means... but I haven't tried any of them yet.


----------



## lee espinoza

When I use bittorent and tivoserver bittorrent go's down why?
what i mean by go's down: say with bittorrent i am downloading a file when i open up tivoserver the download speed with bittorrent go to 0 and close tivoserver bittorrent speeds go back to normal


----------



## BTUx9

lee espinoza said:


> When I use bittorent and tivoserver bittorrent go's down why?
> what i mean by go's down: say with bittorrent i am downloading a file when i open up tivoserver the download speed with bittorrent go to 0 and close tivoserver bittorrent speeds go back to normal


if you're downloading into a directory that tivoserver is using, it's a bad thing... download to a different dir, and then move the files into a tivoserver dir.


----------



## lee espinoza

BTUx9 said:


> if you're downloading into a directory that tivoserver is using, it's a bad thing... download to a different dir, and then move the files into a tivoserver dir.


I have the bittorrent downloading to the desktop and my tivoserver is on the desktop too is that what you mean by the same dir


----------



## BTUx9

yes... because tivoserver keeps monitoring its directories for changes, it'd keep opening the downloading files and trying to interpret them... you don't want that happening... could crash tivoserver in addition to other problems.

Bottom line, only move files into the tivoserver-monitored directories when they are complete.


----------



## lee espinoza

I moved the tivoserver and my videos in to C:\Documents and Settings and now I am getting Error: Unable to bind socket on port 2300 (ERROR #-1)


----------



## BTUx9

are you sure you don't have 2 copies running?


----------



## lee espinoza

Yes


----------



## lee espinoza

OK I looked in my task manager and there was running


----------



## lee espinoza

I killed the one that was there and reopend tivoserver and got the same thing.


----------



## BTUx9

I'd suggest rebooting if you haven't already done so.

You can always check netstat to see what has port 2300 open


----------



## lee espinoza

I rebooted the tivo and my computer and now it is working and bittorrent it still working even with tivoserver open now!!!


thanks BTUx9


----------



## dylanursula

Hey all

can someone help me. The Tivoserver loaded in fine and I can view the video thru NPL. However, it then makes a copy on my Tivo which is not under NPL-DVR just the NPL. When I try and watch the copy on the Tivo it says either:

a) The recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you dont receive.

b) Are you done with this program? If  you delete it now, here willbe more room for programs to record.

Thanks

D


----------



## Fofer

dylanursula said:


> Hey all
> 
> can someone help me. The Tivoserver loaded in fine and I can view the video thru NPL. However, it then makes a copy on my Tivo which is not under NPL-DVR just the NPL. When I try and watch the copy on the Tivo it says either:
> 
> a) The recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you dont receive.
> 
> b) Are you done with this program? If you delete it now, here willbe more room for programs to record.


Same issue here. The video info screen says it's 49 minutes ... but when I go to play, it cancels out after a second. Only on some videos.


----------



## dylanursula

Fofer.... its seems like every mpg i have uploaded have all been blanking out at 0:00 duration


----------



## clover_kid

I keep getting the folllowing error message when I start tivoserver:

E:\Tivoserver>tivoserver
Tivoserver 0.4.2
** Warning unknown value for GROUPING_TYPE setting: GroupBySeries
** Warning unknown setting label: NICE_FILE_TITLES
AVI2!
/' **oading Local Shows From 'E:\Dtivo
/'RNING: Problem stat'ing shows directory 'E:\Dtivo
Will be unable to load shows from this directory
Deleting AVI2---
Deleted AVI2


Searching here I find and answer something like you edited the cfg file with a DOS editor. I did not, I used Textpad which I use for all my linux/unix files. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help.

Bill


----------



## rbautch

Delete your settings.cfg file and let tivoserver create a fresh one.


----------



## Conklin

dylanursula said:


> Hey all
> 
> can someone help me. The Tivoserver loaded in fine and I can view the video thru NPL. However, it then makes a copy on my Tivo which is not under NPL-DVR just the NPL. When I try and watch the copy on the Tivo it says either:
> 
> a) The recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you dont receive.
> 
> b) Are you done with this program? If you delete it now, here willbe more room for programs to record.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D


I get this also with some transfers also. I did notice that if i cancel the transfer before it completes the video plays fine. Does that indicate anything?


----------



## rpdre1

I had these problems with the old tivoserver,

are you running tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin.rar

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=143988&package_id=178853&release_id=391510


----------



## DaveSchott

Thanks to the excellent install instructions got it working straight off. I set up a video directory and moved a mulitplexed program made under tytool from a series1 and it served up great!

But, I'm still having a problem serving up ty files off my series 2 tivos. I'm using tytool 10r4. The extract process seems to go well, they show up in the now playing list but still get the message not available or the server is no longer availalble.

How are y'all extracting your ty files? tytool users? Any ideas on how to determine problem? Is there anything I must do to tivsoserver to enable ty? I'm getting to the point where I need to move files off our dtivos...


----------



## rpdre1

try the files with the latest tivoserver cygwin binary: tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin.rar

i linked to it in the post above yours^


----------



## rbautch

DaveSchott said:


> Thanks to the excellent install instructions got it working straight off. I set up a video directory and moved a mulitplexed program made under tytool from a series1 and it served up great!
> 
> But, I'm still having a problem serving up ty files off my series 2 tivos. I'm using tytool 10r4. The extract process seems to go well, they show up in the now playing list but still get the message not available or the server is no longer availalble.
> 
> How are y'all extracting your ty files? tytool users? Any ideas on how to determine problem? Is there anything I must do to tivsoserver to enable ty? I'm getting to the point where I need to move files off our dtivos...


Tytool is set up to manipulate mpeg streams to be more compliant with the DVD standard. It chops up the GOPs into smaller pieces which is better for burning a DVDs but not well suited for putting back on a tivo. Mfs_ftp keeps the ty streams in their original form and produces streams that are more easily inserted (or tivoservered).


----------



## lee espinoza

When I started transferring one of my shows I keep on getting this:

[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
[mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code

over and over and over

what is this all about?


----------



## Conklin

rpdre1 said:


> I had these problems with the old tivoserver,
> 
> are you running tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin.rar
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=143988&package_id=178853&release_id=391510


I am using tivoserver0.4.3-a2. When i switched from the previous version i just

swapped the TivoServer.exe for the 0.4.3-a2 version. Did i do this wrong?


----------



## BTUx9

rbautch said:


> Tytool is set up to manipulate mpeg streams to be more compliant with the DVD standard. It chops up the GOPs into smaller pieces which is better for burning a DVDs but not well suited for putting back on a tivo. Mfs_ftp keeps the ty streams in their original form and produces streams that are more easily inserted (or tivoservered).


But tytool doesn't mess with the ty file... the only real difference between those and mfs_ftp's is that mfs_ftp actually creates ty+ files (with show info at the end)


----------



## rpdre1

Conklin said:


> I am using tivoserver0.4.3-a2. When i switched from the previous version i just
> 
> swapped the TivoServer.exe for the 0.4.3-a2 version. Did i do this wrong?


yea swapping the .exe is all you needed to do, you should delete the cache folder in the .tivoserver folder in Application Data also.


----------



## MacBrian

BTUx9 said:


> If people want to help more, then putting things you find out (like firewall on the mac) onto the wiki could help the next person...
> The wiki is located at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivoserver/tivoserver.cfm
> 
> Feel free to create pages for platform-specific issues.


I've searched the forums and checked the wiki and I can't find an answer to my problem:

I've got TivoServer 0.4.3 (Mac OSX) running and can see it at the bottom of my Now Playing list on my Humax DVD Tivo. However, when I select it, the Humax informs me that the "TivoServer DVR" isn't enabled for transfers.

The MRV name for my Humax is "Series2 DVD" and it is enabled for transfers. But how do I enable the TivoServer DVR for transfers?

Help!!

--Brian


----------



## BTUx9

just to make sure, the humax IS hacked with superpatch applied, right?


----------



## MacBrian

Oh gosh, no, the Humax is unhacked. I was under the impression the superpatch was ONLY for DTivos?

So that's probably my problem, huh?

Another question -- can TivoServer and Galleon both run at the same time on a Mac?


----------



## Mr. Soze

dylanursula said:


> Hey all
> 
> can someone help me. The Tivoserver loaded in fine and I can view the video thru NPL. However, it then makes a copy on my Tivo which is not under NPL-DVR just the NPL. When I try and watch the copy on the Tivo it says either:
> 
> a) The recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you dont receive.
> 
> b) Are you done with this program? If you delete it now, here willbe more room for programs to record.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D


I had this problem too, but version 0.4.3-a2 solved it. :up: :up: :up:

To get the previous version to work, I had to run the full cygwin install, as just the .dll didn't get it done. This I can run as an .exe, so can I delete that 2.2 GB of files?


----------



## ebetzler

Is it common for their to be a noticeable loss in quality when watching video on your tivo via tivoserver?

I converted a proprieTarY format  to mpeg2 and then sent across tivoserver, and it was really bad to watch.

Is this expected?


----------



## lee espinoza

lee espinoza said:


> When I started transferring one of my shows I keep on getting this:
> 
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> [mpeg4 @ 0x80ed68]marker does not match f_code
> 
> over and over and over
> 
> what is this all about?


Anyone?


----------



## Diana Collins

ebetzler said:


> Is it common for their to be a noticeable loss in quality when watching video on your tivo via tivoserver?
> 
> I converted a proprieTarY format  to mpeg2 and then sent across tivoserver, and it was really bad to watch.
> 
> Is this expected?


Did you check the MPEG2 copy on the PC before it gets sent to the TiVo? With multiple trancodings the overall PQ may well deteriorate.


----------



## BTUx9

It's really best to keep files in either .ty or .tmf format, rather than remuxing them to mpeg2... at this point, tivoserver ends up transcoding mpeg2 files, which WILL result in quality loss (hey, it's a lossy compression, what can I say)


----------



## DaButt

I just tried tivoserver for the first time and I'm very impressed. I can't seem to get it to run as a service under XP, so I have to log onto Windows in order to see any shows on my DirecTivo. Is there a way around this?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveSchott

An update - I'm finally getting usable shows off my series 1 by using mfs_ftp then multiplexing them within tytool. This was the only combo under which I could make the video and audio work. I've had to do the transfers 1 at a time. But thery're usable now anyway. I'll be retiring my series 1 box after this endeavor! 

Thanks for the suggestions. Next week I'll try extracts from the series 2 boxes. Hoping these can be done in a faster fashion. Afterwards, I hope to step up to Raid 5 storage if all goes well.


----------



## nightspd

Hey bt, hope you don't mind i followed you over here from DDB Forums. Once again, great job on this wonderful piece of software.

I currently use uTorrent to download video for use w/TivoServer..and uTurrent applies the .!ut extension to incomplete files and when they're done i move them over to my TivoServer directory, but I was wondering..wouldn't it be possible to construct an include and/or exclude list for file extensions that TivoServer could include/ignore? Just a thought since a few people here seem to be hitting problems w/incomplete files being written to the directory that TivoServer monitors.

Thanks again man..can't wait for the next release of TivoServer. 

-Chris
============
2 HDVR2's hacked 2/4.01b w/MRV
Tivoserver serving 65gb of quality videos


----------



## BTUx9

It may take a while for me to get it implemented, but I plan on giving the directory reloading a complete rewrite (first I have to understand what's there currently!)... at that time, one of the added things will be a filter for invalid filenames, tho it'd probably just be best to have a configuration setting for valid ones for avi... 

what do people think?


----------



## nightspd

BT, personally I think valid filenames probably works best...that way no matter what makes it into the directory tivoserver will only poll for files it knows about. .avi, .mov, etc.

One thing that might be nice is configurable poll setting (eg, poll ever 5 seconds, etc.)..personally i don't have an issue w/it but i can see where a large file is moved into the directory such as an .avi, and tivoserver polls the file in the middle of the copy. 

Hey bt, is the IRC channel still going?

-c


----------



## rpdre1

yep the irc channel has never stopped


#tivoserver on irc.freenode.net


----------



## GAM

Great program.
The Tivoserver DVR shows up at the bottom of the NPL at all times.
How does it stay there even when the computer is shut off?
Is it able to be removed?


----------



## Conklin

It does go away eventually.


----------



## B Smooth

I think a TivoServer/Tytools integration would be the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

We could seamlessly pull video off of any tivo including HD-Tivo and cut out commericals from the same interface.

Not that I am complaining, I think Tivoserver is very nice and signficanly raises the bar for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## BTUx9

as has been mentioned, this project is tivoSERVER... as such, we're trying to minimize the footprint so it can be run without severely affecting a system... so, it doesn't make sense to have client features (bloat) within the server when those things could just as easily be in another package.


----------



## Mr. Soze

BTUx9, above (it may have been missed), I asked that to get the previous version of Tivoserver to work, I had to run the full cygwin install, as just the .dll didn't get it done. This version I can run as an .exe, so can I delete that 2.2 GB of cygwin files?


----------



## BTUx9

Mr. Soze said:


> BTUx9, above (it may have been missed), I asked that to get the previous version of Tivoserver to work, I had to run the full cygwin install, as just the .dll didn't get it done. This version I can run as an .exe, so can I delete that 2.2 GB of cygwin files?


Sorry, didn't know it had been a question.
Most likely, the cygwin install isn't needed... to be sure, just rename the cygwin root dir so it can't be found... if tivoserver still runs, then you're good to go (deleting the cygwin install)


----------



## Mr. Soze

Mr. Soze said:


> BTUx9, above (it may have been missed), I asked that to get the previous version of Tivoserver to work, I had to run the full cygwin install, as just the .dll didn't get it done. This version I can run as an .exe, so can I delete that 2.2 GB of cygwin files?


The answer is YES! Major diskspace is now freed up. Woo-hoo!


----------



## DaveSchott

Once again, thanks for the support tips, I've got all my S2 tivos configured with mfs_ftp and now have tivsoserver working well (I suspect all my problems were S1 issues and on the S2's a misplaced module).

OK, now that I have a gazillion shows under tivoserver, what else can be done besides grouping of shows to make the list managable? Individual editing of names is probably too time consuming (any tips?). 

I'm thinking of running multiple instances of tivoserver so as to organize a list of movies only, specials & documentaries, guy stuff like cars, technology, military and the like. Near as I can tell, without modifying the code I'd need to run on multiple XP boxes.

whatcha think?


----------



## BTUx9

"besides grouping of shows"
I assume you have set grouping to groupbydirectory and grouped your shows that way. Currently this only supports one level of folders (like tivo) but a future release SHOULD manage nested directories.


----------



## The Flush

Is there a way to make Tivoserver minimize to the toolbar? I've had some times when I was transferring some shows to my DTivo and one of my kids has gotten on the PC after me and closed out Tivoserver, which kills the transfer.


----------



## BTUx9

that's why Weston is working on the mingw build... setting tivoserver up as more of a service.


----------



## Redux

Using v 0.42 on a Mac, I've found that grouping by directory works only if I quit tivoserver and delete the cache and then restart tivoserver everytime I make a change, add a new show to a directory or create a new directory. Otherwise the directory structure is "frozen" and doesn't reflect the newly created directories or adding a new show to an existing directory.

I'm interested as to whether other Mac users have found this to be true and, if so, whether anyone has come up with an easy way to delete the cache. Since the .tivoserver directory and its files are hidden, it seems you have to log out, log back in at root, and delete the contents of the cache subdirectory. Then log out and back in and start up tivoserver once again. Must be an easier way.


----------



## DaveSchott

BTUx9 said:


> I assume you have set grouping to groupbydirectory and grouped your shows that way.


I tried this and it looks like the best way for me go. It works with only 1 VIDEO_DIR, correct? I didn't realize the server software did the grouping, I thought it might have been controlled by tags in the file naming convention then done on the tivo itself. <Yes, I'm a noob>

So, this technique should meet the need for some time.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

Sorry if this has been covered...but I searched and couldn't find this error.....

I'm wanting to run tivoserver with my hacked Hughes SD-DVR40. Have been able to get most everything going EXCEPT tivoserver. I've tried setting it up several ways...no luck. Currently (following the directions of rpdre1) I've got tivoserver and cygwin.dll in a folder off the root of C:. When I run tivoserver I get the following message:

_"The proceedure entry point _fcntl64 could not be found in the dynamic link cygwin.dll"_

Obviously execution stops. What am I missing?

Thanks in advance.

Windows XP Pro SP2
Tivoserver ver. 0.4.3_cygwin
Tivo OS 6.2-01-2-321


----------



## BTUx9

Jameson_Prod said:


> Sorry if this has been covered...but I searched and couldn't find this error.....
> 
> I'm wanting to run tivoserver with my hacked Hughes SD-DVR40. Have been able to get most everything going EXCEPT tivoserver. I've tried setting it up several ways...no luck. Currently (following the directions of rpdre1) I've got tivoserver and cygwin.dll in a folder off the root of C:. When I run tivoserver I get the following message:
> 
> _"The proceedure entry point _fcntl64 could not be found in the dynamic link cygwin.dll"_
> 
> Obviously execution stops. What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Windows XP Pro SP2
> Tivoserver ver. 0.4.3_cygwin
> Tivo OS 6.2-01-2-321


Not sure, but sounds like you aren't using the latest cygwin1.dll (or have an old one in the path)


----------



## xnevergiveinx

ami missing something? i can't find instructions on the website, the link isn't setup for them...


----------



## David Platt

xnevergiveinx said:


> ami missing something? i can't find instructions on the website, the link isn't setup for them...


Take a look at the very first sentence of the very first post in this thread. There's a link to instructions.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

OK....downloaded again....blew off the old version......reloaded....same thing.

I must be missing something simple.....

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## The Flush

I'm having an issue with some .avi flies downloaded via bittorrent as far as the audio/video sync. One torrent had 10 files. All of them play fine on Nero media player on my PC, with perfect audio/video sync. Some of them play fine on my DTivo when transferred with Tivoserver, but some of them have terrible sync problems. One of them that has sync problems will not transfer completely from PC to DTivo. I've been telling myself that the real problem was with the original extraction and removal of commercials. Is this correct or is this a Tivoserver issue? Is this something that can even be fixed at all? Here is what I see on the one show that won't transfer completely.



Code:


--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 1
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- -1: Arrested Development - 305 - Mr F
      <-------------- 0: The Office - 101 - Pilot
      <-------------- 1: The Office 1.1
Record  222/511, Part 1/4, 8%, 531K/s  Avg=527K/s  ETA 10:08   0x00000000
Record  510/511, Part 1/4, 18%, 509K/s  Avg=510K/s  ETA 9:22   About to Load Hea
der
  --> Loading Header 1 from H:\VIDEO\/The Office/The Office - 202 - Sexual Haras
sment.avi
nchunks-- old: 2747, new: 2678, ratio: 0.123092
 ---------------------
 | Num Records = 2047
 | Begin       = 241974
 | End         = 241975
 ---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Record   84/2047, Part 2/4, 22%, 470K/s  Avg=502K/s  ETA 9:27   Buffer TY Buffer
 timed out reading
Closed TY Buffer
Buffer Audio Buffer timed out reading
Closed Audio Buffer
FFMPEG Video buffer closed, closing audio buffer
Closed Video Buffer
padding last 2081 chunks
Record   86/2047, Part 2/4, 22%, 283K/s  Avg=427K/s  ETA 15:41   *** FFMPEG BUFF
ERS CLOSED
MPLEX FINISHED
Record 2046/2047, Part 2/4, 95%, 941K/s  Avg=796K/s  ETA 0:16   About to Load He
ader
  --> Loading Header 2 from H:\VIDEO\/The Office/The Office - 202 - Sexual Haras
sment.avi
nchunks-- old: 2678, new: 2624, ratio: 0.120611
 ---------------------
 | Num Records = 1
 | Begin       = 288588
 | End         = 288589
 ---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Record    0/1, Part 3/4, 97%, 934K/s  Avg=796K/s  ETA 0:09   About to Load Heade
r
  --> Loading Header 3 from H:\VIDEO\/The Office/The Office - 202 - Sexual Haras
sment.avi
nchunks-- old: 2624, new: 2624, ratio: 0.120611
 ---------------------
 | Num Records = 0
 | Begin       = 288588
 | End         = 1270269
 ---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Record    0/0, Part 4/4, 428%, 888K/s  Avg=794K/s  ETA -4:-42   Deleting AVI2---

FFMPEG Started.... joining until it dies
Deleting Audio Buffer
Deleting Video Buffer
Deleting TyBuffer Buffer
Deleted AVI2 Transfer Complete
Closing Connection 149


----------



## a4wanman

I have the latest cygwin1.dll and tivoserver.exe in a separate folder. When I double-click the tivoserver executable, it shows the DOS box and then exits just as I've seen in earlier posts. I can't find the .tivoserver directory or even the tivoserver.cfg file to edit.

I've opened the Cygwin bash prompt and typed:
cd /
/.tivoserver

I get the error creating C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver/

I've done the full Cygwin install. Created tmp off c:\.

What else to try?


----------



## BTUx9

a4wanman said:


> I have the latest cygwin1.dll and tivoserver.exe in a separate folder. When I double-click the tivoserver executable, it shows the DOS box and then exits just as I've seen in earlier posts. I can't find the .tivoserver directory or even the tivoserver.cfg file to edit.
> 
> I've opened the Cygwin bash prompt and typed:
> cd /
> /.tivoserver
> 
> I get the error creating C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver/
> 
> I've done the full Cygwin install. Created tmp off c:\.
> 
> What else to try?


try setting the HOMEPATH environment variable (tivoserver will put directories in "$HOMEPATH/Application Data/.tivoserver" and /video)


----------



## Conklin

a4wanman said:


> I have the latest cygwin1.dll and tivoserver.exe in a separate folder. When I double-click the tivoserver executable, it shows the DOS box and then exits just as I've seen in earlier posts. I can't find the .tivoserver directory or even the tivoserver.cfg file to edit.
> 
> I've opened the Cygwin bash prompt and typed:
> cd /
> /.tivoserver
> 
> I get the error creating C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver/
> 
> I've done the full Cygwin install. Created tmp off c:\.
> 
> What else to try?


My /.tivoserver is a hidden directory. I only found it after typing the path in addres bar in C:\ .


----------



## a4wanman

I've created directories name .tivoserver and video under c:\tivoserver. I have the full Cygwin programs installed. I then

1. start cygwin using batch file
2. issue commands:
cd /
./tivoserver

Get the error creating C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver/

Checking the set variables within the Cygwin bash prompt, I have:

HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH='\'
USERPROFILE='C:\Documents and Settings\{username}'

Does the HOMEPATH variable need to be set to c:\tivoserver/.tivoserver? If so, how do you change the settings? I've tried:

a. set HOMEPATH=c:\tivoserver/.tivoserver
b. set HOMEPATH=\tivoserver
c. tried both above commands using $HOMEPATH

Are there any switches that must be used? I'm using WinXP SP2. Is the MS Client needed? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BTUx9

if you 


Code:


export HOMEPATH=""

it should create the video and .tivoserver dirs under your current working directory (in 0.4.3)


----------



## a4wanman

Thanks for the help. For the benefits of others, to get tivoserver loaded, I had to:

run cgywin.bat
at bash prompt, typed export HOMEPATH="\document and settings\{username}"
cd /
./tivoserver

Had errors on the video folder, so I manually created a video subdirectory under c:\documents and settings\{username}\application data

Re-ran ./tivoserver and got it to load. 

Copied an .mpg file to VIDEO. I'm able to see the tivoserver on the tivo's now playing list, but can't watch the video. Of course, my tivoserver is connected wirelessly to my network
so I may be running into problems there.

Thanks BTUx9 for the quick help.


----------



## funeral

Fixed my own problem, but thought I would share for someone else with the same issue...

I was using Tivoserver on two DTivo's @ 4.01B with no issues. I did a fresh install of the Zipper on both units. I then fired up Tivoserver and was able to see the Tivoserver DVR on both DTivo's but could not see any shows. After much much screwing around I deleted the .tivoserver directory, ran the executable to create a new .tivoserver folder, updated the cfg and everything was fine.

Thanks for the awesome program. I pulled everything I wanted off the two units prior to installing 6.2 and will be using tivoserver to watch the shows in addition to all the goodies I already had on my PC.


----------



## lee espinoza

how many shows do you have in your Tivoserver foulder? I have over 100 shows.


----------



## summerall

Ok, so I think I have everything installed correctly, I run the bat file and it says its "finished loading" both my shows in my video folder to my 2 zippered tivos.

When I got to now playing on my tivo I see the DVR: TivoServer listed I can select it and both shows display in the list. I select one to play but after I say "watch on this tv" I get an error that says, "can't watch on this tv now, the DVR: tivo server my not on the network or may be unavailable". I check my pc and the dos window is closed. 

Help, how can I fix this. The two shows I have in my video folder are DL TV episode 40. wmv and cranky geeks. wmw.

Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9

wmv support is minimal (only supports older wmv codecs)


----------



## summerall

So for my best chances at this working do you suggest I download the MP4 version or the divx version of DL tv?

Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

divx works pretty well... not sure specifically which codec MP4 would use.


----------



## epthegeek

Hello. First time poster, long time reader. Great topic, love the show. 

I'm curious if anybody using tivoserver on the mac gets near-real-time speeds out of the transfer process. I've got a Dual 2.0 G5, which should be able to handle the re-encoding or transcoding or whatever it does without much trouble. But I'm only getting about 170k/sec on transfers. The source doesn't matter much, I've tried divx, mpeg2 and .ty ripped right off the tivo itself. 

I watched the server process with top, and it doesn't peg the processor at all, even manages to spend most of it's time at 0% CPU. There's plenty of RAM available. I even tried running it with nice to push the priority way up. 

The net connection/speed are good too, pulling shows off the tivo is plenty fast, and FTPing files up to the unit is also speedy. 

So, mac tivoserver users, do you get watchable near real time speeds? Or do you tell it to copy and come back in an hour? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

I have a 2 ghz 20 inch iMac.
I get nearly the same speed I get mrv'ing between two tivos.
I suspect you have networking issues somewhere.
My tivos are all hard wired to wireless G bridge's and I get 1600kbps + with tivotool.


----------



## epthegeek

Woo, speedy reply. Thanks Gunny.

Now I'm confused. The network is all wired 100mbit. Downloading a show with TivoTool I get 2100+ k/sec from the Tivo unit to my mac. Test FTPing files up to /var I was getting well over 1000k/sec easy on smallish stuff.

But when I run Tivoserver and go to the tivo to copy a show up to the tivo, it barely breaches 200k/sec (according to the output from the tivoserver in the terminal) when it spikes fast. Typically hovering around 175k/sec.

I was attributing this to the re-encoding that it does to put the video into tivo friendly format, and was rather confused that it didn't peg even 1 of the processors to full.

With as straight forward as the use of tivoserver is (make a directory and start it) I'm not sure what part of it I could be doing wrong and/or differently.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Gunnyman said:


> I have a 2 ghz 20 inch iMac.
> I get nearly the same speed I get mrv'ing between two tivos.
> I suspect you have networking issues somewhere.
> My tivos are all hard wired to wireless G bridge's and I get 1600kbps + with tivotool.


How do you check speeds between the Tivo's?


----------



## Gunnyman

netperf
installed by the zipper
just type speed at a bash pompt if it's installed.


----------



## rvaniwaa

epthegeek said:


> Hello. First time poster, long time reader. Great topic, love the show.
> 
> I'm curious if anybody using tivoserver on the mac gets near-real-time speeds out of the transfer process. I've got a Dual 2.0 G5, which should be able to handle the re-encoding or transcoding or whatever it does without much trouble. But I'm only getting about 170k/sec on transfers. The source doesn't matter much, I've tried divx, mpeg2 and .ty ripped right off the tivo itself.


I have experienced similar performance with my dual 2.5 G5. I tried the same experiments as you did (direct ftp, ...) and, for some reason, tivoserver simply does not seem to be performing as well as it does on my other boxes. My mac is hardwired in with 100 base-t but... Ah well.

--Ron


----------



## Tonedeaf

Gunnyman said:


> netperf
> installed by the zipper
> just type speed at a bash pompt if it's installed.


As always, Thanks! :up:


----------



## epthegeek

rvaniwaa said:


> I have experienced similar performance with my dual 2.5 G5. I tried the same experiments as you did (direct ftp, ...) and, for some reason, tivoserver simply does not seem to be performing as well as it does on my other boxes. My mac is hardwired in with 100 base-t but... Ah well.
> 
> --Ron


Possibly a 'not built for dual cpu's' problem?

/Anybody know of a way to force a process and all of it's threads to stay on one cpu?


----------



## zardoz007

epthegeek said:


> Possibly a 'not built for dual cpu's' problem?
> 
> /Anybody know of a way to force a process and all of it's threads to stay on one cpu?


If you are using XP, do Ctrl+Alt+Del, then go to Task Manager, click the processes tab and locate the process you want to control and right click on it. On the drop down click Affinity. A box opens that shows your CPU's. Un-check one of them and hit ok. 

You will have to do this again if you terminate and restart the program.


----------



## DarthOverlord

zardoz007 said:


> If you are using XP, do Ctrl+Alt+Del, then go to Task Manager, click the processes tab and locate the process you want to control and right click on it. On the drop down click Affinity. A box opens that shows your CPU's. Un-check one of them and hit ok.
> 
> You will have to do this again if you terminate and restart the program.


If you set the programs target line with -A0 and -A1 at the end for the specific core you want it to use, you won't have to keep setting the affinity in task manager.

Go to the program icon and right click on it. Go to properties and add the -A0 or -A1 to the end of the target line.


----------



## Vesper

You guys realize that epthegeek was talking about a Dual core Mac, right?


----------



## DarthOverlord

Vesper said:


> You guys realize that epthegeek was talking about a Dual core Mac, right?


Yeah, I knew that, that's the ticket.

Errrrr, I feel slightly embarassed. Anyhoo, it is still helpful info for dual core Windows folks.

Reading is fundaMENTAL.


----------



## epthegeek

zardoz007 said:


> If you are using XP, do Ctrl+Alt+Del, then go to Task Manager, click the processes tab and locate the process you want to control and right click on it. On the drop down click Affinity. A box opens that shows your CPU's. Un-check one of them and hit ok.


(Quoting the above because of the affinity reference)

FWIW, I did a bunch of net-scouring yesterday only to come up with the answer that Mac OSX doesn't have any sort of affinity support. It just does what it does and you can't affect it at all.

So, unless someone adds code to tivoserver to make it play nice with dual processors, I'm apparently owned.

To sum up:
Tivoserver w/ single processor mac = good.
Tivoserver w/ dual processor mac = crappy.

edited to fix quote tag, oops.


----------



## ejasons

There is a control panel that is installed with the developer tools, which will allow you to turn a processor off.

Strangely, it won't let you turn both of them off...


----------



## epthegeek

ejasons said:


> There is a control panel that is installed with the developer tools, which will allow you to turn a processor off.
> 
> Strangely, it won't let you turn both of them off...


oho! I shall have to investigate that. If it requires fancy non-obvious actions to make things happen, I'd appreciate more explicit directions. But if it's really simple/obvious once the dev tools are installed, then don't bother.

Thanks!

/goes off to experiment


----------



## scalo

I have a simple question I hope....I managed to get tivoserver working and I love it along with the zipper. Here is the problem, I created a mpeg2 file of a movie and it played perfectly on my pc that it was created on but I can not play it on any other pc because of some codec that it can not find. Is there anything that I am missing and need to keep woth the file.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## epthegeek

ejasons said:


> There is a control panel that is installed with the developer tools, which will allow you to turn a processor off.
> 
> Strangely, it won't let you turn both of them off...


Well, I installed xcode 2.2 last night, hoping to experiment in the name of science. I don't see any new CP in the system prefs for xcode stuff though.

Is there some additional set of tools it comes with? or ... ?


----------



## ejasons

It turns out to be part of the "CHUD" tools (available from the same place you got xcode).

Jason


----------



## epthegeek

ejasons said:


> It turns out to be part of the "CHUD" tools (available from the same place you got xcode).
> 
> Jason


Thanks for the info. Managed to get CHUD and find the peferences you were talking about. Turning off 1 CPU didn't seem to have any impact on tivoserver though, sadly. Still just as kludgy and slow as it was.

I'm glad I was able to at least try it, but dissapointed with the results. heh.


----------



## BTUx9

I also get less-than-stellar performance on a dual-core pentium under windows XP. (30% poorer throughput on my 2.8Ghz running XP versus my 1.6 running linux). I hope to run profiling to check differences, but I'm afraid it probably won't help much unless it's a glaring issue. Forcing the cpu to non-HT doesn't seem to make any difference to the performance (and the cpu usage IS pegged, for the most part). Wish I could offer better news.


----------



## funeral

lee espinoza said:


> how many shows do you have in your Tivoserver foulder? I have over 100 shows.


>500 

Lot's of old shows I plan to watch during the summer rerun festival. The rest are from my two tivos as backup before I upgraded from 4.01 to 6.2.


----------



## njsges

i was able to load and run tivoserver and transfer the files, yet when i try to play them on my tivo, they will not open. tivoserver and the files show in the now playing, but tivoserver keep crashing. here is the message that i get on tivoserver:

could not open /tmp/tmp.m2v

any suggestions?

NJ


----------



## c_tripps_2k

I'm sure this question has been asked and was wondering what the progress is with Tivoserver handling DD 5.1. Using dvddecrypter I can copy a movie into one large .VOB file and watch it from my tivo using tivoserver. The only problem I have is I would like to do this and have DD 5.1. I know I can demux and remux to a mpeg file but this is a lot of work. Has there been any progress or is it even planned for tivoserver to support DD 5.1?


----------



## pcs911

c_tripps_2k, 

I thought I understood that tivoserver cannot handle vob files. can you brief me on how you're doing that? thanks


----------



## pip55

Howdy,
Being trying to install tivoserver on win2k
Downloaded & installed Cygwin
Get the flash & disappear routine with cygwin bash
Gives the..... check your cygwin1.dll's for latest release & try rebooting
Tried on xp machine. Same thing
Downloaded several times from various sites
No luck
Anyone conquer this?
Thanks


----------



## marcush

I'm running Tivoserver on a Beige G3 running OS X 10.3.9. The firewall is off. I'm not sure what the problem is but I can launch Tivoserver and it loads a video file successfully then it seems to hang at the point where it begins transcoding. The file I am using to test with is an mpeg I pulled off of my tivo with tivo desktop and then undrmed with directshow dump. I have not tried anything else yet but can not see why this particular file presents a problem. 

The TivoserverDVR is visible on my tivo and I can see the video and tell Tivoserver to transfer the video. It appears in my todo list but the video never shows up in now playing. I have Tivoserver in my applications directory. The cfg file resides in my home directory in a hidden directory as expected. The only change I've made to the .cfg file is to make the target drive for the video directory a mirrored volume rather than my boot drive. It does not seem to matter where the executable, the .cfg file, and the video directory are located by I may be wrong. The only other difference that may be relevant is that this machine is running wireless, as is my main machine. The tivo is connected to the router with a cable. I transfer files to and from the tivo with no problems normally. I believe I've done all of the other things that others who have reported this problem have done. Have I missed something.


----------



## Conklin

rpdre1 said:


> just wanted to tell you guys that theres a new tivoserver ALPHA version:
> 
> tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin.rar
> 
> tivoserver-0.4.3-a2-setup.exe (running with mingw instead cygwin) is VERRYYYY new and buggy at the moment,
> 
> so use tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin.rar FIRST and try the mingw version LATER. if you are going to try the mingw, keep the cygwin version also. vobs are not working in the mingw version, at least for me.
> 
> tivoserver0.4.3-a2.cygwin fixes the following problems since the last released version (and maybe introduces some )
> 
> - ac3 in .avi files work (the actual ac3 is not being transferred, tivoserver is transcoding the ac3 to mp2)
> - vob files work (save the movie into one vob, its not merging vobs for you yet)
> - .ty files bigger than 2GB, made in ty-enabled mplex, work
> 
> ^multiplexing .m2v & .ac3 from DVDs to .ty is currently the best way to insert your DVDs, there is ZERO quality loss this way.
> at the moment, transferring vobs in tivoserver results in a litte quality loss (pixelation), its on the to do list to have tivoserver multiplex to ty on the fly instead of transcoding vobs.
> 
> - aspect ratios are working a little better on some files
> 
> if there is something that worked in 0.4.3 thats now broken in 0.4.4a2, please post. please confirm that its broken in 0.4.4a2 by testing the video with both versions. delete the cache in your .tivoserver folder each time you switch between versions.


It is mentioned here ^.


----------



## alert5

> Is there a way to make Tivoserver minimize to the toolbar? I've had some times when I was transferring some shows to my DTivo and one of my kids has gotten on the PC after me and closed out Tivoserver, which kills the transfer.


Go to where tivoserver.exe is on your PC. Right click and create a shortcut. Right click the shortcut and choose "cut". Paste the shortcut on your desktop. Right click and bring up properties. Use the drop down next to "Run:" and select "minimize".


----------



## skw

Has anyone figured out how to stream In2TV programs from your PC (with TivoServer) to your Tivo? There is going to suddenly be a lot of content available for free that I would love to watch on my Tivo instead of on my computer.

http://television.aol.com/in2tv

If you are looking for the Babylon 5 content, it is hidden under the "Heros and Horrors" channel instead of being its own channel. ;-)


----------



## BTUx9

skw said:


> Has anyone figured out how to stream In2TV programs from your PC (with TivoServer) to your Tivo? There is going to suddenly be a lot of content available for free that I would love to watch on my Tivo instead of on my computer.
> 
> http://television.aol.com/in2tv
> 
> If you are looking for the Babylon 5 content, it is hidden under the "Heros and Horrors" channel instead of being its own channel. ;-)


It's unlikely to happen soon... it's a proprietary codec that would have to be reverse-engineered and then implemented in ffmpeg.


----------



## JWThiers

DarthOverlord said:


> It is not hidden in windows. It is in the .tivoserver folder located in the C:\Documents and Settings\Your Username Here\Application Data\ directory.
> 
> I use Crimson Editor to edit Unix files. It's free.


Application Data *IS* a hidden folder by default. 
I found this the hard way. Usually one of the first things I do is allow viewing of hidden files and folders. I just recently built a new windows box and did a fresh install and forgot about that and could not find that sucker, then doh!!! 
To enable viewing of Hidden files and folders go to "Control Panel" > "Folder Options", go to view Tab and "Hidden Files and Folders".


----------



## JammasterC

alert5 said:


> Go to where tivoserver.exe is on your PC. Right click and create a shortcut. Right click the shortcut and choose "cut". Paste the shortcut on your desktop. Right click and bring up properties. Use the drop down next to "Run:" and select "minimize".


Nice tip, thanks.


----------



## gfb107

alert5 said:


> Go to where tivoserver.exe is on your PC. Right click and create a shortcut. Right click the shortcut and choose "cut". Paste the shortcut on your desktop. Right click and bring up properties. Use the drop down next to "Run:" and select "minimize".


Save a step by choosing "Send To -> Desktop (create shortcut)"


----------



## Paradinglunatic

It seems like I may be the only one having this issue with the newer versions of tivoserver. I was originally running version 0.4.3 (which strangely reports itself as being 0.4.2 on load) and it worked really well. So then I noticed 0.4.3-a2 and 0.4.4-a3 are out. Since I have several movies that have AC3, I figured I'd update to the newer version. So I rename the old version and extract the new one, clear out my cache and run it. When I go to NPL and select the tivoserver it lists the movies but some of them show up as an empty line with no name. If I select the empty line the tivo just "bongs" at me and nothing happens. All the movies are listed as successfully being added and when I page through the list of movies, on the tivoserver display all the movies show up...but on the tivo some show up as a blank line. Any ideas?


----------



## whitepelican

Paradinglunatic said:


> When I go to NPL and select the tivoserver it lists the movies but some of them show up as an empty line with no name. If I select the empty line the tivo just "bongs" at me and nothing happens. All the movies are listed as successfully being added and when I page through the list of movies, on the tivoserver display all the movies show up...but on the tivo some show up as a blank line. Any ideas?


This is just a wild guess, but I wonder if the "NICE_FILE_TITLES" (read your settings.cfg.new) are screwing up some of your filenames. I know I have some that show up in a very wacky manner, so I have turned off the "nice" file titles. But I haven't seen any actual blank titles. Might be worth a look, though.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Well I tried both settings and neither seemed to work. At first I thought the entires that turn up with an empty line were completely random but they aren't. It's the exact same movies each time. But like I said, when I check the output of tivoserver when it starts and adds the movies...it says they succeeded and there doesn't seem to be anything out of the ordinary. Very strange.


----------



## whitepelican

Have you tried just renaming the files that aren't showing up correctly?


----------



## jjsmd

I have 3 tivo's all running mrv hmo.

I installed tivoserveer on my pc and when I ran it , it loaded my divx file , then it said 

added tivo1
added tivo2
added tivo3

after that it just seemed to stop with a blinking cursor. Meanwhile nothing is showing up on my tivo's. IS there anything I left out? Do I need tivodesktop running?

Thanks


----------



## Redux

jjsmd said:


> I have 3 tivo's all running mrv hmo.
> 
> I installed tivoserveer on my pc and when I ran it , it loaded my divx file , then it said
> 
> added tivo1
> added tivo2
> added tivo3
> 
> after that it just seemed to stop with a blinking cursor. Meanwhile nothing is showing up on my tivo's.


On your pc, you are seeing normal tivoserver behavior.

As for your tivos, they must be patched to see and use tivoserver. This is not your father's mrv.

I say this though I admit I don't know much about SA Tivos, I have one, lifetimed, in the mix but since I started using DirecTivos I don't use it.


----------



## jjsmd

Sorry for not bein clear enough:


My 3 units are DirecTv units DSR7000. They are all running software version 4.01b and have all been hacked and patched with Superpatch4all as well as MRV.

is there any specific patch that needs to be applied before they can be used?

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

jjsmd said:


> Sorry for not bein clear enough:
> 
> My 3 units are DirecTv units DSR7000. They are all running software version 4.01b and have all been hacked and patched with Superpatch4all as well as MRV.
> 
> is there any specific patch that needs to be applied before they can be used?


As long as your TiVo's can MRV with other TiVo's, then tivoserver should work, I believe. It simply makes the folder on videos on your PC show up on the network... just like any another TiVo. By virtue of it "emulating a TiVo," it should work with your pre-existing MRV setup.

Am I right, gang?


----------



## rbautch

Yep!


----------



## Paradinglunatic

whitepelican said:


> Have you tried just renaming the files that aren't showing up correctly?


Odd...this worked. I tried just renaming it by changing the case and clearing the cache afterwards but that didn't do it. It seemed the problem showed up on all my movies with just one word as the name, for example "Clue.avi" except two of the one word name movies I have showed up fine. So I just added a "." and a couple characters, deleted the cache again, and tada..they showed up. Very strange. Anyways, thanks for the help!

On a side note, are there any plans or is there any way I can re-encode and/or transfer a movie to my tivo and keep the dolby digital so it'll play on my home theater system in 5.1 instead of stereo?

edit: the only reason I ask is because right now I have a PC with svideo out and stereo out in order to play some of the movies I have that are backed up and most of them have AC3 audio. I might as well continue using that setup as it can just play the movie instead of having to stream the movie and re-encode.

Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9

the latest alpha version -a3 supports ac3 audio... because it's alpha, there are bound to be some issues, but you might want to give it a shot.

If you install it, remember to check the tivoserver.cfg.new file it creates for new settings you can use in the tivoserver.cfg file.


----------



## BTUx9

jjsmd said:


> Sorry for not bein clear enough:
> 
> My 3 units are DirecTv units DSR7000. They are all running software version 4.01b and have all been hacked and patched with Superpatch4all as well as MRV.
> 
> is there any specific patch that needs to be applied before they can be used?
> 
> Thanks


If the tivos see an hmo app running on your pc, they really should be able to see tivoserver (they use the same broadcast announcement, basically)

If you ARE running an hmo app, you may want to shut it down while testing tivoserver, just on the off chance that they are interfering with one another.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

BTUx9 said:


> the latest alpha version -a3 supports ac3 audio... because it's alpha, there are bound to be some issues, but you might want to give it a shot.
> 
> If you install it, remember to check the tivoserver.cfg.new file it creates for new settings you can use in the tivoserver.cfg file.


Great! Thanks so much for the info. I'll give it a try with a few of my movies and report back.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

So far the only bad thing that has happened with the latest alpha is the first movie I tried to transfer blue screened my XP computer. Not sure if it was just that or a combo of things I had running at the time along with it. This time it's working well, although slow. With 0.4.3 in most cases it transferred in real time so I was able to watch it while it transferred. But either way, thanks to the developers and all involved! I've been desperately trying to find a solution to playing movies stored on my computer and display them on my home entertainment system and retain dolby digital/AC3. The computer I have connected to my entertainment center unfortunately has an old sound card that doesn't output surround sound. So this has been the best solution! Once again...thanks!!!!


----------



## Redux

BTUx9 said:


> the latest alpha version -a3 supports ac3 audio... because it's alpha, there are bound to be some issues, but you might want to give it a shot.


Is anybody getting high quality .vobs to play on a tivo with a3? I'm getting some hit or miss/partial success with the no_vcopy option, without it tivoserver simply aborts.

BTW as you're playing with this (and this _is_ alpha, only for play), make sure to scrub the cache between uses because the old stuff complicates the situation.


----------



## BTUx9

Redux said:


> Is anybody getting high quality .vobs to play on a tivo with a3? I'm getting some hit or miss/partial success with the no_vcopy option, without it tivoserver simply aborts.
> 
> BTW as you're playing with this (and this _is_ alpha, only for play), make sure to scrub the cache between uses because the old stuff complicates the situation.


If the combined bitrate is above 8000 Kb/s, I think mplex can't handle it... unfortunately, the bitrates aren't always accurate in .vobs, so I didn't put in a cutoff, relying on no_vcopy for that.

Can you check the offending recordings to see if they may be above that limit?


----------



## alert5

> Is anybody getting high quality .vobs to play on a tivo with a3?


Short answer is yes. I just served up four 0.85GB and one 1.7GB VOB and the quality of playback is as good as the original DVD.

Not so much as a hiccup transferring from PC to DTiVo. Transfer was as fast as MRV'ing from one DTiVo to another.

I'm using the SourceForge "tivoserver-0.4.4-a3-cygwin" download as the tivoserver.exe executable.


----------



## BTUx9

alert5 said:


> Short answer is yes. I just served up four 0.85GB and one 1.7GB VOB and the quality of playback is as good as the original DVD.
> 
> Not so much as a hiccup transferring from PC to DTiVo. Transfer was as fast as MRV'ing from one DTiVo to another.
> 
> I'm using the SourceForge "tivoserver-0.4.4-a3-cygwin" download as the tivoserver.exe executable.


Nice (and I didn't even have to make a house-call  )


----------



## alert5

A little followup on VOB transfer.

Tivoserver has become a much more powerful and useful tool IMHO with direct VOB insertion. Playback is HD-like in quality on an LCD TV. An xvid/mp3 converted VOB looks awful in comparison on the same display.

It is not perfect yet, but a definite "must-have" for your hacked TiVos. This is what I did to test the 'a3' version's capabilities.

I served up a 6.5GB VOB. It took about two hours to complete the transfer of a 02:15:52 full length feature video. Playback during transfer was seamless with no pauses at all. However, the last two minutes of this VOB failed to transfer with a buffering problem. The IFO decrypted VOB was seen by tivoserver to contain these features:

Duration: 01:08:21.8, start: 0.214111, bitrate: 13631 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 9800 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x20]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.2[0x21]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.3[0x22]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.4[0x23]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.5[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5:1, 448 kb/s
Stream #0.6[0x89]: Audio: 0x0000
Stream #0.7[0x82]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Stream #0.8[0x83]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Stream #0.9[0x84]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Overriding duration 4101 with 7232
newh= 480, Padding= 0, ar= 1.33333, br= 10248
AVI2 stats: 720x480, dur=120:32, BR=10248, Pixel-AR=0.89
nchunks: 72379, nparts: 37

The duration is incorrect, but tivoserver compensated nicely with, I assume, the override referenced above. The video ended during the scrolling credits and playback was perfect to that point.


----------



## phat_bastard

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any chance that a linux compiled binary of -a3 could be uploaded to sourceforge? I'm running the 0.4 binary on my san box (no dev tools installed) with .5 tb of mpeg on it from my Dish DVR, and I'd like to see if the latest build improves transfer speed any.


----------



## Greencat

alert5 said:


> A little followup on VOB transfer.
> 
> Tivoserver has become a much more powerful and useful tool IMHO with direct VOB insertion. Playback is HD-like in quality on an LCD TV. An xvid/mp3 converted VOB looks awful in comparison on the same display.


I assume that the VOB is from a DVD. What did you use to join the VOBs together?


----------



## pendragn

Greencat said:


> I assume that the VOB is from a DVD. What did you use to join the VOBs together?


DVD Decryptor and DVD Shrink will both rip a DVD and combine the VOB files. Look for options for splitting the VOB. By default it's set to 1 GB, set it to none and you'll get a giant VOB file instead of a few 1 GB VOBs.

tk


----------



## DarthOverlord

Anyone have any luck getting Tivoserver running on a Intel Mac. I just picked up a Mini Solo and was wondering whether I have a struggle ahead of me.

Thanks.


----------



## bengalfreak

Funniest thing happened to me after installing the Tivoserver software. I followed the instructions and created the 'cygwin' directory on my drive. Everything was working perfectly. I then went about 3 or 4 weeks without using Tivoserver when I wanted to load a new program on my tivo. I loaded up the software and sure enough Tivoserver appeared as one of the options in my 'Now Playing List'. However, any time I selected the file, the Tivo would tell me that Tivoserver was no longer available. Sure enough, once I looked on my PC, Tivoserver had closed. After fiddlin' around with the file for about an hour, I tried an older file that I knew worked with Tivoserver. Same result. 

To make a real long story short, I had to create the \tmp\cygwin directory and everything was fine again. I didn't need this directory at first, but all of a sudden, I did. Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

DarthOverlord said:


> Anyone have any luck getting Tivoserver running on a Intel Mac. I just picked up a Mini Solo and was wondering whether I have a struggle ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm interested in this also....


----------



## CKramer

I have a funny behavior since i downloaded the latest alpha version of tivoserver.
i see all the files on my tivo, as soon as i click on WATCH ON TV. it tells me that transfer will finish after previously scheduled transfer have been completed in TODO list. there is nothing being transfered. I checked TODO list, nothing there.

cleared todo list rebooted tivo, tried it again, but same thing... also tried with a prior version, but same result...can someone help?


----------



## mike32940

Been trying to get tivoserver running. I have the 0.4.3 executable runing on my PC and it looks ok. Tivo recognizes TivoServer but when I click on it I get a message that Tivoserver is not enabled for transfers. The Tivo is enabled for transfers at tivo.com but obviously I can't enable tivoserver. Searching here and at the other place finds only one hint that says I need to run the superpatch but it won't run on 7.2.2-oth-01.2-130 or on my other box with 7.2.2-oth-01.2.240. Just what hack do I need from superpatch? Any one know how to get past this point?


----------



## BTUx9

sorry, but unless you have a tivoapp that is patched, tivoserver won't run... (weston IS looking into an HME-based protocol to add in to tivoserver, but I don't know how long that'll take)


----------



## mike32940

This is the procedure I used to hack tivoapp:

cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp
echo -ne "\x3c\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=8618248

Sounds like it didn't take? and I need to do some more investigation - might have been a 7.1 only hack.


----------



## Greencat

pendragn said:


> DVD Decryptor and DVD Shrink will both rip a DVD and combine the VOB files. Look for options for splitting the VOB. By default it's set to 1 GB, set it to none and you'll get a giant VOB file instead of a few 1 GB VOBs.
> 
> tk


Thanks - both of those items work great. The tivoserver is a great tool and appreciate all of the hard work that went into it. I'm using -a3

The only problem I had was that the duration reported on the Tivo was less than the movie. The movie transfer stopped short.

I thought I read about this problem but don't understand if & how to change the duration time.

Should I just tack on an extra clip at the end as a buffer?

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> As long as your TiVo's can MRV with other TiVo's, then tivoserver should work, I believe. It simply makes the folder on videos on your PC show up on the network... just like any another TiVo. By virtue of it "emulating a TiVo," it should work with your pre-existing MRV setup.
> 
> Am I right, gang?





rbautch said:


> Yep!





BTUx9 said:


> sorry, but unless you have a tivoapp that is patched, tivoserver won't run... (weston IS looking into an HME-based protocol to add in to tivoserver, but I don't know how long that'll take)


Hmm. Okay, this is new info to me. I thought any TiVo that could MRV would work with tivoserver. Didn't realize it had to be hacked. (The only machines I tried it on were, in fact, hacked.)


----------



## mike32940

OK, got tivoserver working in the end by getting the superpatch patched (twice) and then applying it. Next issue is that I want to move the server onto my Windows server 2003 box from my xp notebook. I can run cygwin but can't get tivoserver to run. It looks like it can't write to the log file and I get a STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION followed by a memory dump. I've tried setting the permissions but it hasn't helped. Anyone found a way to run on a windows server OS?


----------



## BTUx9

mike32940 said:


> OK, got tivoserver working in the end by getting the superpatch patched (twice) and then applying it. Next issue is that I want to move the server onto my Windows server 2003 box from my xp notebook. I can run cygwin but can't get tivoserver to run. It looks like it can't write to the log file and I get a STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION followed by a memory dump. I've tried setting the permissions but it hasn't helped. Anyone found a way to run on a windows server OS?


Does it create the .tivoserver dir, etc?


----------



## mike32940

No, I should have mentioned that. I created them by copying them over from the working XP machine and edited them because it didn't create them on the first run.


----------



## cpcice

Can tivoserver be used to transfer live streaming internet video to a hacked tivo for viewing on a tv? I have run the Zipper and am looking for a way to view live video streams of baseball games from mlb.com on my tivo. If tivoserver can't be used, does anyone else have any suggestions on how I may get this to work? Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

mike32940 said:


> No, I should have mentioned that. I created them by copying them over from the working XP machine and edited them because it didn't create them on the first run.


windows server editions probably don't have the same environment variables... you can use the -d switch to override the default dir (\.tivoserver will be created under it)



cpcice said:


> Can tivoserver be used to transfer live streaming internet video to a hacked tivo for viewing on a tv? I have run the Zipper and am looking for a way to view live video streams of baseball games from mlb.com on my tivo. If tivoserver can't be used, does anyone else have any suggestions on how I may get this to work? Thanks.


No, the tivo doesn't support an MRV of a show in progress between tivos, either... the tivo needs to know the duration before it starts (also, since ffmpeg is used for the transcoding, only those formats that it supports are supported in tivoserver)


----------



## Greencat

BTUx9 said:


> the tivo needs to know the duration before it starts (also, since ffmpeg is used for the transcoding, only those formats that it supports are supported in tivoserver)


Where does the duration information come from? I have tried some VOBs ripped from either decrypter or dvd shrink and the movie ends on the tivo before the real ending.


----------



## BTUx9

the duration is supposed to be in the mpeg headers in the vob... don't know more specifics


----------



## mike32940

I thought I had it working but I'm getting 'cannot open 'tmp.m2a'' whenever transcoding is needed. Ty files transfer and play OK. 

I tried using the exact same files that I can serve successfully from XP and they had the same problem. The files play ok on the PC.

Thanks for the help so far, it's nearly there.


----------



## phat_bastard

Greencat said:


> Where does the duration information come from? I have tried some VOBs ripped from either decrypter or dvd shrink and the movie ends on the tivo before the real ending.


I believe this is an issue with the way tivoserver ends the transfer process and not necessarily your streams, because I've been converting all my old E* mpegs and a few of my favorite dvd rips to .ty format and every single thing I've watched shows 'incomplete' after transferring. So far it hasn't cut off anything excessively noticeable, but it does seem to happen on everything.


----------



## noid370

Does anybody else have a problem with the new tivoserver not being able to find your tivo? After it finishes loading my shows it does not add my tivo to the list so that I can transfer files to my tivo. Anybody know the fix to this?


----------



## BTUx9

noid370 said:


> Does anybody else have a problem with the new tivoserver not being able to find your tivo? After it finishes loading my shows it does not add my tivo to the list so that I can transfer files to my tivo. Anybody know the fix to this?


not sure what you mean... tivoserver used to listen for other tivos but that's been removed in -a3 to make it more compatible with other servers (galleon, tivo desktop)... it shouldn't affect functionality... it's the tivos that are supposed to "find" tivoserver


----------



## gfb107

I've been trying for 2 days now to build tivotool under cygwin on WinXP. I had to keep installing more and more cygwin modules. I finally punted and installed ALL of cygwin. But I'm still having problems.

I can build ffmpeg, but I can't get mjpegtools to build.
I ran


Code:


aclocal; autoconf; automake -a

with only some warnings that I was told are benign:


Code:


/usr/share/aclocal/pstoedit.m4:7: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_PST
OEDIT
  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'
  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal
/usr/share/aclocal/libsmi.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBSM
I
/usr/share/aclocal/libmcrypt.m4:17: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_L
IBMCRYPT
/usr/share/aclocal/cppunit.m4:4: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_CPPU
NIT
aclocal:configure.in:380: warning: macro `AM_PATH_SDL' not found in library

.

But I get in trouble when I run ./configure


Code:


checking for gtk-config... /usr/bin/gtk-config
checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... yes
./configure: line 28072: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
./configure: line 28072: `fi'

.


----------



## diamondsw

DarthOverlord said:


> Anyone have any luck getting Tivoserver running on a Intel Mac. I just picked up a Mini Solo and was wondering whether I have a struggle ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks.


Tivoserver 0.4.3 works fine on my MacBook Pro, or at least as fine as TivoServer does (it _is_ <1.0, after all). The only problems I've seen are that it has a hard time keeping up (not sure if I need different options, or if we really need an Intel binary), and it does tend to crash every so often, so you'll want to use some form of keepalive script.

I'd love it if some Mac developer would take this under their wing and keep current versions (like the 0.4.4 alphas) compiled and ready to use. Slap a RealBasic or Java interface on the configuration, and then create a StartupItem and you're essentially done.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Thanks. I just installed Tivoserver 0.4.3. Worked fine. Now my intel mini has all the powers of my PPC Mini and more!


----------



## Fofer

DarthOverlord said:


> Thanks. I just installed Tivoserver 0.4.3. Worked fine. Now my intel mini has all the powers of my PPC Mini and more!


do you see a speed difference when MRV'ing video from either one? Just curious.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Right now the Intel Mini seems to be running ridiculously slow transcoding an episode of Doctor Who. I assume this is because the codecs are not optimized for Universal Binaries. I will try a avi that I MRV'ed with the mini to get a true comparisson and let you know tonight.


----------



## JWThiers

ke3ju said:


> I must be missing something here. I have followed all of the directions I can find regarding TiVoServer setup, and I keep getting this, on two separate machines. It's like it can't figure out what my username is. All Environment variables with my username in them are populated.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\edward\Application Data>C:\cygwim\tivoserver.exe
> dirs: C:\\Application Data, C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver, C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver/cache
> Tivoserver 0.4.4-a3(cygwin)
> ** Error creating application directory: C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ed


Its been a while since I set up tivoserver (I got that error also), if I recall correctly if you go into the configuration file you need to change the directory(ies) that it looks to for files to serve. I made a video directory on my desktop (so all I had to do is drag and drop stuff into it) and make that the directory tivoserver looks in. I could be wrong.I don't remember the configuration file name but I think it is tivoserver.cfg (or config, or conf something like that, it will be obvious).


----------



## ke3ju

I finally found another thread relating to this...it has to do with the HOMEDRIVE and HOMEPATH Environment variables not being set. I set them, and it resolved that issue. Now the TiVo doesn't like the TiVoServer, saying that it's not enabled on the TiVo Website. I must of missed something with the hack on the TiVo. More research needed... 

Thanks for the Reply!!! 

Regards, 
Ed


----------



## Gunnyman

tivo has to be super patched.


----------



## ke3ju

Gunnyman said:


> tivo has to be super patched.


It's a DTiVo that has been patched already (not by me)...Am I wrong in assuming that if MRV, and HMO are enabled on this DTiVo that it's not necessarily super patched? It has TiVoWebPlus on it, and many other hacks...TyServer, mPlayer, etc...

I have another theory on why it may not have worked...but I can't test it until tonight. I had TiVoServer running on a box that also had TiVo Desktop 2.2 running on it. I didn't realize there was problem until I noticed that TiVo Desktop shows weren't showing up on my stand alones (which are not patched). I had a heck of a time getting TiVo Desktop to work again. Needless to say, I will be setting up TiVoServer on another box that has no TiVo related apps on it already.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## ke3ju

ke3ju said:


> It's a DTiVo that has been patched already (not by me)...Am I wrong in assuming that if MRV, and HMO are enabled on this DTiVo that it's not necessarily super patched? It has TiVoWebPlus on it, and many other hacks...TyServer, mPlayer, etc...
> 
> I have another theory on why it may not have worked...but I can't test it until tonight. I had TiVoServer running on a box that also had TiVo Desktop 2.2 running on it. I didn't realize there was problem until I noticed that TiVo Desktop shows weren't showing up on my stand alones (which are not patched). I had a heck of a time getting TiVo Desktop to work again. Needless to say, I will be setting up TiVoServer on another box that has no TiVo related apps on it already.
> 
> Regards,
> Ed


It got it working...it's sweet. I just had to run the TiVo Rename TCL, and that fixed the problem.


----------



## BTUx9

gfb107 said:


> I've been trying for 2 days now to build tivotool under cygwin on WinXP. I had to keep installing more and more cygwin modules. I finally punted and installed ALL of cygwin. But I'm still having problems.
> 
> I can build ffmpeg, but I can't get mjpegtools to build.
> I ran
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> aclocal; autoconf; automake -a
> 
> with only some warnings that I was told are benign:


aclocal; autoconf; automake -a
Should only be run for tivoserver itself, not ffmpeg nor mjpegtools

when building mjpegtools, you run configure, then make... it gives an error... you go to the mplex dir and run make again... it gives a linker error... as long as mplex/.libs/libmplex2.a gets created, that's all you need


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I'm trying to take an episode of 24 that I downloaded onto my Mac from iTunes Music Store and serve it up to my TiVo via tivoserver. Tivoserver doesn't like the .m4v format and keeps crashing when I try to transfer the episode to the TiVo. How is everyone else handling this? I'm in the process of using ffmpegX to convert the file to DVDMPEG2 format, but it is painfully slow. Is there some better way? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fofer

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I'm trying to take an episode of 24 that I downloaded onto my Mac from iTunes Music Store and serve it up to my TiVo via tivoserver. Tivoserver doesn't like the .m4v format and keeps crashing when I try to transfer the episode to the TiVo. How is everyone else handling this? I'm in the process of using ffmpegX to convert the file to DVDMPEG2 format, but it is painfully slow. Is there some better way? Any help would be appreciated.


Maybe it doesn't work because of the DRM (digital rights management) inherent in files purchased from the iTMS?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Fofer said:


> Maybe it doesn't work because of the DRM (digital rights management) inherent in files purchased from the iTMS?


That's got to be the problem. The format is AAC (protected). Ah well, I'll just watch it here on my computer.


----------



## Finnstang

That'll teach you to legally download something.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Finnstang said:


> That'll teach you to legally download something.


LOL!


----------



## rjdafoe

Anyone know how to stop Tivoserver from crashing when copying over .wmv files that Etivo makes? It does not seem to like that version of the .wmv. Anyone have any solutions to this?


----------



## BTUx9

does it crash when copying the file into a tivoserver-monitored dir, or when tivoserver is started and it tries to load the file?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

BTUx9 said:


> does it crash when copying the file into a tivoserver-monitored dir, or when tivoserver is started and it tries to load the file?


Tivoserver loads the file okay. Even reports success. It crashes when you click on "watch this program" (or whatever the exact words are) on the TiVo. I can do it again and send you the output if you want.
EDIT: of course, that's assuming you were asking me and not rjdafoe about his crash


----------



## BTUx9

sorry, I was asking rjdafoe... yours has already been answered... don't think it's likely tivoserver would ever handle DRM


----------



## rjdafoe

BTUx9 said:


> sorry, I was asking rjdafoe... yours has already been answered... don't think it's likely tivoserver would ever handle DRM


BTUx9,

actually it is the same situation. It lists the files in the Now Playing when the tivoserver is selected. Select the file and then watch, starts to transfer and then tivoserver stops running. The Tivo has a message that there is no file (of course, because tivoserver is no longer running.) It works if the file is a .ty file.

I believe the message in the log has to do with tivoserver not being able to encode the file, but I do not have it in front of me at this time.


----------



## wfg97079

Hi,I have 2 series 2 tivos 1 hacked, 1 not
I have been using tivoserver with the hacked tivo for some time and it has worked great
My problem is I am unable to use the home media service to transfer a video between the hacked and the unhacked tivo, I get the error "the DVR cannot be reached because teh connection was unexpecidly broken"

Does transfer not work between a hacked and a non hacked tivo?

If so what NEEDS to be done to the unhacked one to make it work and what is the quickest way to get it done?


----------



## pendragn

wfg97079 said:


> Does transfer not work between a hacked and a non hacked tivo?


MRV does not work between hacked and unhacked boxes. The only fix is to hack the unhacked box.

tk


----------



## wfg97079

what hacks does it need exactly?


----------



## pendragn

wfg97079 said:


> what hacks does it need exactly?


Superpatch.

To get superpatch to stick you'll need use a killinithd'ed kernel.

tk


----------



## bengalfreak

pendragn said:


> Superpatch.
> 
> To get superpatch to stick you'll need use a killinithd'ed kernel.
> 
> tk


That would be killhdinitrd(ed) kernel.

It stands for kill hi density initial ramdisk.


----------



## pendragn

bengalfreak said:


> That would be killhdinitrd(ed) kernel.
> 
> It stands for kill hi density initial ramdisk.


Thank you. I can never remember it. Knowing what it stands for helps, I feel better about my next time trying to remember it.

tk


----------



## Xtra7973

I am having a problem where tivoserver is cropping video I am loading to the tivo. I never noticed it when I inserted a movie, but now I am trying to watch a tutorial so I can follow along on my laptop and it's very noticeable.

It doesn't matter what size I convert the video to or what setting I have in the .tivoserver/settings.cfg file it always comes out the same. I also tried different formats, .avi, mpeg, I even tried tivoserver 4.3, 4.4 alpha both with the same results. I am including a screen shot of the video from my pc with a red box indicating where the video is cropped on the tv. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Screen Shot of video


----------



## ttodd1

Have seen this with using overheads with pcs - it is usually tied the set ressolution on the pc. Try changing that then send the video


----------



## BTUx9

I'm afraid that's the overscan of the television... most TVs don't show the whole picture, it's the way they are designed... 

to get the whole thing to show, you'd have to use a program to recode the video with padding on all 4 sides (or adjust the tv to show the whole picture, but most of those settings are hard to get to, and wouldn't really be good for normal TV viewing)


----------



## Xtra7973

Thank you for the reply ttodd1 and BTUx9. I didn't think the TV would have that much overscan. So BTUx9 from what you're saying is everything I send to the tivo via tivoserver I should pad then? Like I said I never noticed it if I just sent a couple movies over only noticed it with this. Also would you have any recommendation for a program that can add padding to the video? I tried google to no avail but to be honest im not sure what im really looking for. Thank you once again.


----------



## BTUx9

programs like tmpgenc, ffmpeg, and possibly virtualdub can add borders.

if the resulting stream is mpeg2 with a 4:3 aspect ratio, total width <=720 and total height <=480, then it should be able to be xferred quickly using -a3 or -a4 (tivoserver would copy the video stream, rather than transcoding it)


----------



## rjdafoe

Does tivoserver understand wmv 9 encoded video?


----------



## BTUx9

rjdafoe said:


> Does tivoserver understand wmv 9 encoded video?


No, tivoserver uses ffmpeg internally, and their codec for wmv3 (that Windows Media 9 uses) is very buggy.


----------



## grazit

I have 3 zippered dTivo's (thanks Gunnyman). I cannot see the HD direct bird from my location so I will be dropping direct fairly soon. I also have an HTPC with Tivoserver running on it. Right now it functions as an addtional Tivo in my house and I often send shows from it to the real DTivos. Once I drop Direct can I continue to do this. That is, have the dTivo's attached to TV's in the house, record on the HTPC and send the shows to the dTivos to watch. I understand that might be all the dTivo's could do but that would be just fine with me.


----------



## alert5

You will be able to use your networked DTivos as MRV boxes only. So sure, you can still transfer to them with tivoserver.

Be prepared for the unsubbed boxes' complaints about not receiving satellite signals. You'll be limited to using the Now Playing List (NPL), but it works fine to transfer and playback.


----------



## rjdafoe

BTUx9 said:


> No, tivoserver uses ffmpeg internally, and their codec for wmv3 (that Windows Media 9 uses) is very buggy.


Thanks, I switched ETivo to use version 8 for video and I can now transfer with it.


----------



## bengalfreak

pendragn said:


> Thank you. I can never remember it. Knowing what it stands for helps, I feel better about my next time trying to remember it.
> 
> tk


Your welcome. Its important to get the name right to distinguish the kernal from one that has had killinitrd (notice the absence of the 'hd'), which was used for older hacks, run on it.


----------



## supersteve

I am having trouble getting tivoserver running. I am using OS X 10.4.6 and have tried to follow Gunny's seemingly simple instructions of dragging and dropping the binary onto a terminal window. Everytime I do that, I get an error 'permission denied'. I have type 'sudo ' and dragged and dropped, then entered the password and then I get 'command not found'. 

I know it has to be something simple that I am doing wrong.

Simply had to chmod 777. lol easy


----------



## supersteve

Let me just say that tivoserver is awesome. It is likely that my POS DVD player will be hitting the scrap heap soon. I got it up and running last night and watched episodes 1 and 2 of 24 Season 1. Both were encoded with Handbrake to h264 format. One at full size, the other at 480 width (Messing around with sizes to try out on my video iPod when it gets here). Anyway, the transfer wasn't the fastest thing in the world but the tivo handled it nicely. I just allowed a few minutes to buffer and then started watching. 

My wife thought it was really cool too. Now we will probably be able to watch 24 season 3 (disc 1 keeps freezing up in every episode and we both refused to skip to episode 5).

Anyway, thanks a ton for the development here.


----------



## cp1cp2

I'm sorry if this was covered earlier, but I didn't see it while reading this entire thread.owe However, I did see that a similar problem was mentioned.

I can sucessfully run Tivoserver and transfer a file to my tivos, but as soon as it completes (and sometimes just before it completes) tivoserver shuts down/crashes.

Is this something that I might fix by doing the full install of cygwin?

cp


----------



## cheer

Dunno...I don't have that problem. Which version are you using?


----------



## BTUx9

sounds like it might be an issue when buffering the last part... it has to create a file in the .tivoserver directory... what's the last thing tivoserver prints? (run from a command line, so you can see the messages)


----------



## cp1cp2

I'm running v. 0.4.

The file that I'm getting this error on is a file I sucessfully transfered to my Tivo last night (and have since deleted from my Tivo). Also, it did transfer about 2 minutes of my file before these errors popped up.

I don't know how to make the following show up in a scroll box. So I didn't include all the messages that were in my DOS window, just the last portion.

Seems that stream 1 comes from film source: 2997.00 (2997/1) -> 30.00 (30/1)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2, from 'C:\MP3\iTunes\Podcasts/Diggnation (videos)/Diggnation Episode #0045 - May 11, 2.m4v':
Duration: 00:29:08.0, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 677 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Audio: aac, 44100 Hz, stereo
Stream #0.1, 30.00 fps: Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x213
Output #0, mpeg2video, to '/tmp/tmp.m2v':
Stream #0.0, nan fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 320x480, q=2-31, 2000 kb/s
Output #1, mp2, to '/tmp/tmp.m2a':
Stream #1.0: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/sBuffer Audio Buffer timed out reading
Closed Audio BufferBuffer TY Buffer timed out reading

Stream mapping:
Closed TY Buffer

Stream #0.1 -> #0.0Buffer Video Buffer timed out reading
Error: can't start transcode, bailing out
Stream #0.0 -> #1.0Closed Video Buffer

*** WARNING: Problem starting transfer for file 'C:\MP3\iTunes\Podcasts/Diggnation (videos)/Diggnation Episode #0045 - May 11
, 2.m4v'. Aborting.
**ERROR: [tivoserver] File /tmp/out.m2a unrecogniseable!

Press [q] to stop encoding
**ERROR: [tivoserver] File /tmp/out.m2v unrecogniseable!
**ERROR: [tivoserver] Unrecogniseable file(s)... exiting.

cp


----------



## BTUx9

you might want to try with the latest alpha release (-a4)... a lot has changed since 0.4


----------



## bma4573

I've read through this whole thread looking for information on running TivoServer as a service (on XP) and haven't found much, other than a mention of someone working on it. I was just wondering if anyone has been sucessful or even tried. I know there are several utilities for turning exe's into services, but have yet to try any. I've considered trying this myself but wanted see if I could get any feedback from some of you before I do. If anyone has anything to offer please do, and if not I'll just give it a shot and post my findings.


----------



## BTUx9

There is mingw support, including a utility that sits in the system tray and restarts tivoserver if/when necessary. AFAIK, weston is the only one to have successfully built under mingw (he's the one working on it), but I think there may still be some instability/bugginess.


----------



## cheer

Yeah I played with the mingw stuff for about a week before throwing up my hands and running back to the cygwin build. 

Of course, you could run it on a linux box and just have it launch in your startup scripts...


----------



## cp1cp2

BTUx9 said:


> you might want to try with the latest alpha release (-a4)... a lot has changed since 0.4


I upgraded to the alpha version (simply replaced my current Tivoserver.exe file with the new one...hopefully that was right), and I'm experiencing the same problem. I transfer one file, or at least most of one, and then Tivoserver seems to crash.

On this latest crash I did notice some errors about how a \tmp\tmp.mva and \tmp\tmp.mv2 were unrecognizable. This error was the last lines in the command window.

cp


----------



## Martin Tupper

Greencat said:


> Thanks - both of those items work great. The tivoserver is a great tool and appreciate all of the hard work that went into it. I'm using -a3
> 
> The only problem I had was that the duration reported on the Tivo was less than the movie. The movie transfer stopped short.
> 
> I thought I read about this problem but don't understand if & how to change the duration time.
> 
> Should I just tack on an extra clip at the end as a buffer?
> 
> Thanks


I've encountered the same issue. I ripped "Walk the Line" (running time 2:12) off of DVD with both DVD shrink and DVD Decrypter. While the VOB's created by both are complete, they report a 1:08 duration. I can use Tivoserver 0.4.4-a4(cygwin) to transfer the VOB's, but I only get about half of the movie. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## BTUx9

Bad durations reported for some vob/mpeg is a chronic problem... there is a "fix" with -a4, in that you can override the duration for a show in a .cache or .xml file.

Just create a file <filename.vob>.cache that contains the line Showing.Duration=
(remember to use a unix-friendly editor... I don't think it handles DOS line endings properly)


----------



## supersteve

How can I get tivoserver alpha4 to run on os x? What are the steps? I'd like to test it out but I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Martin Tupper

BTUx9 said:


> Bad durations reported for some vob/mpeg is a chronic problem... there is a "fix" with -a4, in that you can override the duration for a show in a .cache or .xml file.
> 
> Just create a file <filename.vob>.cache that contains the line Showing.Duration=
> (remember to use a unix-friendly editor... I don't think it handles DOS line endings properly)


Works like a charm. Thank you very, very much!


----------



## LlamaLarry

Martin, when the xml duration override works, does the dur in the log change? 

I see that the extra xml has been loaded in my case, but the dur in the log and the file streamed to the Tivos does not seem to have been affected.


----------



## Martin Tupper

Yes it does!

I created an binary called _"Walk the Line.VOB.cache"_ with only the line _"Showing.Duration=8100"_ and the Tivoserver log shows the new duration correctly. I was then able to successfully transfer the entire program to my TiVos.

Good luck.

PS. I used WINVI to create the cache file.


----------



## rrr22777

Martin Tupper said:


> I've encountered the same issue. I ripped "Walk the Line" (running time 2:12) off of DVD with both DVD shrink and DVD Decrypter. While the VOB's created by both are complete, they report a 1:08 duration. I can use Tivoserver 0.4.4-a4(cygwin) to transfer the VOB's, but I only get about half of the movie. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


Are there any tricks to getting VOB's ripped with DVD shrink to work with tivoserver? I have tried several and they all cause tivoserver to crash.


----------



## Martin Tupper

rrr22777 said:


> Are there any tricks to getting VOB's ripped with DVD shrink to work with tivoserver? I have tried several and they all cause tivoserver to crash.


I am using Tivoserver 0.4.4-a4(cygwin) and DVD Shrink. I create a single VOB file with DVD shrink and make a "cache" file to adjust the duration with WINVI. The first few times I tried DVD Shrink without compression, TiVoServer crashed immediately upon beginning a transfer. When I tried compressing them (to 70-80%), they worked fine.

However, I had problems last night after successfully decrypting & shrinking "Capote", I couldn't get it to transfer. I will increase the compression tonight to see if that helps.


----------



## twosox

I've been looking for a way to change the cache files 


Code:


<%app data%>/.tivoserver/cache/filename.format.nnnnnn

to perhaps include some other info like the MPAA or TV ratings. My goal here is to see if the DirecTiVo can restrict the viewing of <ahem> certain programs...

I see how the cache files are put together, but I don't know how the MPAA rating should be formatted in the file to show up.

Ideas?

Thanks...


----------



## BTUx9

I don't know the ratings format, but as far as cache files, I'd suggest staying away from the .tivoserver/cache dir... use the -a4 release of tivoserver and just put the <filename.ext>.cache file in the dir with the recording with any override info


----------



## Unimatrix Zero

Check out tacktech d o t com for information on how to run tivoserver as a service in Windows. Do a search in Articles for "user-defined services" (sorry, can't post links because I'm a newbie). You need the files Instrsrv.exe and Srvany.exe from the NT Resource Kit which are also available for download on the site. Just follow the instructions and you'll be good to go. One thing is you must set the service to log in as whatever user you used to install tivoserver, rather than the local system account, or else it won't have access to the config file. The great thing about this setup is that Windows will restart tivoserver for you automatically if it crashes!


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Unimatrix Zero said:


> Check out tacktech d o t com for information on how to run tivoserver as a service in Windows. Do a search in Articles for "user-defined services" (sorry, can't post links because I'm a newbie). You need the files Instrsrv.exe and Srvany.exe from the NT Resource Kit which are also available for download on the site. Just follow the instructions and you'll be good to go. One thing is you must set the service to log in as whatever user you used to install tivoserver, rather than the local system account, or else it won't have access to the config file. The great thing about this setup is that Windows will restart tivoserver for you automatically if it crashes!


I tried it. For some reason it didn't work for me. I also tried using XP's sc command to create the service and it didn't work either. The service was created, but it would fail to start. I also tried to specify the user to start the service as and it still failed. So I decided to create a bat file with an endless loop. Not sure if it will work but we'll see.


----------



## rbautch

Paradinglunatic said:


> I tried it. For some reason it didn't work for me. I also tried using XP's sc command to create the service and it didn't work either. The service was created, but it would fail to start. I also tried to specify the user to start the service as and it still failed. So I decided to create a bat file with an endless loop. Not sure if it will work but we'll see.


 Did you edit the registry? Here's the link: http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=197 I got it to work, but it doesn't seem to restart after a failure, even though I set the params to do so.


----------



## Unimatrix Zero

Thanks for posting that link rbautch, I was in the middle of typing it out.  I haven't had mine fail today, but I think I know why it won't restart. When I was first trying to get it set up, I was using the local system account rather than my own, and I could see a command window flash on the screen with an error in it (the error saying it couldn't find the movie directory). However, even though it was obvious that tivoserver didn't run, the service still started. I should have realized when that happened that it wouldn't restart tivoserver properly. Oh well... at least it runs automatically at startup and doesn't sit in running programs.

Anyone have any ideas on how to get it to restart the service when tivoserver crashes?

Paradinglunatic: I don't think SC is used to start exe files as a service, hence the need for the other applications.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

rbautch said:


> Did you edit the registry? Here's the link: http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=197 I got it to work, but it doesn't seem to restart after a failure, even though I set the params to do so.


Yup, followed each step. Not sure why it didn't work for me. After downloading and extracting the files to the reskit directory I created the service and added the reg key, changed it so it would start under the account I originally installed tivoserver with, but it still would fail. It worked a bit better at trying to start it...as in it took longer and acted more like it was going to start, but eventually it kept saying something to the extent that it didn't respond in a timely manner. Like I said though...I'm trying out a bat file to call it up to see if it'll work. Quite simple really.
:START
"c:\program files\tivoserver\tivoserver.exe"
GOTO START

The old endless loop. In theory it should work. As soon as tivoserver crashes, it should continue on to the next line in the bat file which starts it all over again. The only drawback to this is you still have a command window up and running. Not a big deal to me though as I'm running XP's power toy that gives me multiple desktops. So I just stick it on one I'm not using.


----------



## Unimatrix Zero

Paradinglunatic: If that works, I think you can use the same method to add the .bat file as a service.... that's assuming you can get that part of it to work on your machine.


----------



## rbautch

Paradinglunatic said:


> Yup, followed each step. Not sure why it didn't work for me. After downloading and extracting the files to the reskit directory I created the service and added the reg key, changed it so it would start under the account I originally installed tivoserver with, but it still would fail. It worked a bit better at trying to start it...as in it took longer and acted more like it was going to start, but eventually it kept saying something to the extent that it didn't respond in a timely manner. Like I said though...I'm trying out a bat file to call it up to see if it'll work. Quite simple really.
> :START
> "c:\program files\tivoserver\tivoserver.exe"
> GOTO START
> 
> The old endless loop. In theory it should work. As soon as tivoserver crashes, it should continue on to the next line in the bat file which starts it all over again. The only drawback to this is you still have a command window up and running. Not a big deal to me though as I'm running XP's power toy that gives me multiple desktops. So I just stick it on one I'm not using.


Instead of 


Code:


c:\program files\tivoserver\tivoserver.exe

try:


Code:


START /min c:\program files\tivoserver\tivoserver.exe

 This will minimize the window as soon as it starts up. I'll give that looping thing a try too.

EDIT: The /min switch doesn't work with the loop, it just opens up multiple instances of tivoserver. Running the looping batch file as a service works great. It restarts tivoserver every time it crashes.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> Instead of
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> c:\program files\tivoserver\tivoserver.exe
> 
> try:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> START /min c:\program files\tivoserver\tivoserver.exe
> 
> This will minimize the window as soon as it starts up. I'll give that looping thing a try too.
> 
> EDIT: The /min switch doesn't work with the loop, it just opens up multiple instances of tivoserver. Running the looping batch file as a service works great. It restarts tivoserver every time it crashes.


Add the /wait argument right after the /min.

That works great.

I added the batch file to my startup directory.

Now If I could just minimize them both to the system tray, I'd be golden...


----------



## Unimatrix Zero

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. I made a looping batch file in the same directory as tivoserver, and changed the path to tivoserver in the registry entry to point to the batch file instead of the executable. Now I have it running in the background, starting automatically, no trace of it on the desktop, system tray, or anywhere else, and restarting automatically. Good deal.


----------



## rrr22777

I am having trouble playing a DVD I ripped. Tivoserver crashed with the message below. I created <vob>.cache file with the line Showing.Duration=11000. When tivoserver starts it has the following message:

SUCCESS: ( 1271855734 ) -> VTS_01_1 :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ VTS_01_1.VOB.cache
ERROR On Input File: e:\videos/hh2/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB.cache
** Unable to load show: VTS_01_1.VOB.cache. SKIPPING

The crash msg is ...

--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
NEW TRANSFER
0x00000000
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 1808726636
AVI2!
Input #0, mpeg, from 'e:\videos/hh2/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB':
Duration: 02:35:31.2, start: 0.300300, bitrate: 6144 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 8500 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x80]: Audio: 0x0000
AVI2 stats: 720x480, dur=155'31", AR= 1.500000
nchunks: 20175, nparts: 12
Input #0, mpeg, from 'e:\videos/hh2/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB':
Duration: 02:35:31.2, start: 0.300300, bitrate: 6144 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 8500 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x80]: Audio: 0x0000
Output #0, mpeg2video, to '/tmp/tmp.m2v':
Stream #0.0, nan fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 2000 kb/s

Output #1, mp2, to '/tmp/tmp.m2a':
Stream #1.0: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, 0 channels, 192 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
Stream #0.1 -> #1.0
71 [unknown (0x860)] tivoserver 2844 _cygtls::handle_exceptions: Exception:
STATUS_INTEGER_DIVIDE_BY_ZERO
628 [unknown (0x860)] tivoserver 2844 open_stackdumpfile: Dumping stack trac
e to tivoserver.exe.stackdump
71 [unknown (0x860)] tivoserver 2844 _cygtls::handle_exceptions: Exception:
STATUS_INTEGER_DIVIDE_BY_ZERO
628 [unknown (0x860)] tivoserver 2844 open_stackdumpfile: Dumping stack trac
e to tivoserver.exe.stackdump

C:\tserver>

Any suggestions?


----------



## Paradinglunatic

heh, well I'm glad I was able to contribute to the tivo community some how  being a n00b and all.

rrr22777:
from what it looks like, you placed the vob.cache file in the same directory as the folder you specified for you movies folder. You need to place the cache file in the folder where all your cache files are. Depending on your OS, it will probably be located at c:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\.tivoserver\cache


----------



## cheer

Paradinglunatic said:


> rrr22777:
> from what it looks like, you placed the vob.cache file in the same directory as the folder you specified for you movies folder. You need to place the cache file in the folder where all your cache files are. Depending on your OS, it will probably be located at c:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\.tivoserver\cache


Not in the latest version:


BTUx9 said:


> I don't know the ratings format, but as far as cache files, I'd suggest staying away from the .tivoserver/cache dir... use the -a4 release of tivoserver and just put the <filename.ext>.cache file in the dir with the recording with any override info


----------



## SHStormont

I know there are still some problems with .VOB files, but I was wondering if this is a normal error.

I have a DSR7000 connected via a wired 100 Mb connection. Tivoserver starts fine and loads the VOB. I am able to start the transfer on the TIvo and can see about 5 frames and then it stops. The last lines in the tivoserver display are:

About to Load Header
--> Loading Header 1334 from D:\temp/DVD1/VTS_01_1.VOB
---------------------
| Num Records = 0
| Begin = 2035
| End = 2036
---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Error: Buffer TY Buffer timed out writing -- Transcode failed to start or stalle
d
Closed TY Buffer
MPLEX FINISHED

This is a DVD that I used DVD Shrink to extract the Main Title and save it as 1 large VOB file.


----------



## rpdre1

it seems more people have vob problems with DVD Shrink than DVD Decrypter, can you try the same dvd in DVD Decrypter

to rip into one big vob in DVD Decrypter, first change this setting in dvd decrypter:










after you change that setting (only have to set that once), go to 
Mode (it's next to the Tools menu) > IFO

then you should see a 2 tabs appear.

click the Input tab, then select the right Title that has the long runtime of the movie.

next, go to the Stream Processing tab, click the Enable Stream Processing checkbox.

unselect all the extra streams so you only have 2 streams selected: the video and the audio you want (there will probably be a choice between AC3 5ch or AC3 2ch) selected.

then click the big button on the left to start the process.


----------



## SHStormont

Can I also leave one of the subtitle/closed caption options checked if I want captions? I know that the subtitles won't be displayed because that is normally handled by the DVD player, but I thought that the closed captions should still be able to be seen.


----------



## BTUx9

SHStormont said:


> Can I also leave one of the subtitle/closed caption options checked if I want captions? I know that the subtitles won't be displayed because that is normally handled by the DVD player, but I thought that the closed captions should still be able to be seen.


I'm afraid CC support isn't available in tivoserver (yet) other than ty/tmf streams


----------



## NYHeel

I seem to be having the same problem. I set up dvd decrypter the way rpdre1 indicated but I failed twice in trasferring the full vob. The first time I got about half (although the tivo still showed it as 0:00 it was actually about 1:02) and then I tried it again and I got only about 250 mb. The only thing I did differently was that I changed the name of the vob after it was encrypted.



SHStormont said:


> I know there are still some problems with .VOB files, but I was wondering if this is a normal error.
> 
> I have a DSR7000 connected via a wired 100 Mb connection. Tivoserver starts fine and loads the VOB. I am able to start the transfer on the TIvo and can see about 5 frames and then it stops. The last lines in the tivoserver display are:
> 
> About to Load Header
> --> Loading Header 1334 from D:\temp/DVD1/VTS_01_1.VOB
> ---------------------
> | Num Records = 0
> | Begin = 2035
> | End = 2036
> ---------------------
> Loaded Header OK
> Error: Buffer TY Buffer timed out writing -- Transcode failed to start or stalle
> d
> Closed TY Buffer
> MPLEX FINISHED
> 
> This is a DVD that I used DVD Shrink to extract the Main Title and save it as 1 large VOB file.


----------



## yozh

lee espinoza said:


> i seen DVR:TivoServer on my tivo but when I click on it I get:
> 
> Programs cannot be transferred from the tivoserver dvr to 2542 dvr because 2542 dvr is not enabled for transfers etc...
> what is going on here?


I have this same problem and I think I set the MVR name on the tivo website and the server actually says



Code:


Using interface: 'eth2' 192.168.1.102
Using interface: 'eth2' 192.168.1.102
Using broadcast interface: 'eth2' 192.168.1.255
Adding Tivo: ShvDVR (240XXXXX)
Closing Connection 139
Adding Tivo:  ()

So what am I doing wrong here ?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## cheer

You CANNOT set the Tivoserver name on Tivo's website, and you CANNOT use a Standalone Tivo with Tivoserver unless it is superpatched.


----------



## yozh

PLease dont insult my intelegents I might be a newbie at tivo, but im not stupid.... I understand that you cant set tivoservers name at tivos website. I ment the Tivos it self name was set at tivo.com. Thank you for the reply about the tivoserver not working with the SA. Thanks. Im getting my DVR40 thursday and Ill be doing the zipper thing, (I actually already did it on the drive just waiting for the box to come, its only 80gig Drive I had around the house, but should be fine for starters...) so Ill be trying the tivoserver with it. Thank you for the fast reply


----------



## cheer

yozh said:


> PLease dont insult my intelegents I might be a newbie at tivo, but im not stupid


I wasn't actually suggesting that you were, but how am I to know how much you know or don't know?

And FYI, in the future if you're going to proclaim your intelligence, you might consider spelling it correctly.


----------



## yozh

Sorry I CAN NOT spell. I will try to do better next time  Thanks for your help. I will post when I get my new box. Thanks


----------



## NYHeel

Martin Tupper said:


> I am using Tivoserver 0.4.4-a4(cygwin) and DVD Shrink. I create a single VOB file with DVD shrink and make a "cache" file to adjust the duration with WINVI. The first few times I tried DVD Shrink without compression, TiVoServer crashed immediately upon beginning a transfer. When I tried compressing them (to 70-80%), they worked fine.
> 
> However, I had problems last night after successfully decrypting & shrinking "Capote", I couldn't get it to transfer. I will increase the compression tonight to see if that helps.


Can someone help me out with this. I've tried both DVD decrypter and DVD Shrink. At first I was able to make it through most of the movie before Tivoserver bombed out. So I got about 2:24 out of 2:50. Now it bombs out almost right away. I think it has something to do with the cache files, as in I don't have any. At first Tivoserver was automatically creating a cache file in the cache directory, although that might have been when I was using an older version. Now I don't have any cache file. Is this a file I have to create? If so, can someone give the quick rundown on creating one of these files. Thanks and of course your help is greatly appreciated. I've spent the last few nights playing with this thing reinstalling over and over and redecrypting over and over. My wife is about to kill me because I haven't left the computer at night and I'm obsessed with finally figuring this thing out.


----------



## NYHeel

NYHeel said:


> Can someone help me out with this. I've tried both DVD decrypter and DVD Shrink. At first I was able to make it through most of the movie before Tivoserver bombed out. So I got about 2:24 out of 2:50. Now it bombs out almost right away. I think it has something to do with the cache files, as in I don't have any. At first Tivoserver was automatically creating a cache file in the cache directory, although that might have been when I was using an older version. Now I don't have any cache file. Is this a file I have to create? If so, can someone give the quick rundown on creating one of these files. Thanks and of course your help is greatly appreciated. I've spent the last few nights playing with this thing reinstalling over and over and redecrypting over and over. My wife is about to kill me because I haven't left the computer at night and I'm obsessed with finally figuring this thing out.


Edit: OK I just found this post:


BTUx9 said:


> Bad durations reported for some vob/mpeg is a chronic problem... there is a "fix" with -a4, in that you can override the duration for a show in a .cache or .xml file.
> 
> Just create a file <filename.vob>.cache that contains the line Showing.Duration=
> (remember to use a unix-friendly editor... I don't think it handles DOS line endings properly)


Now this seems to be why Tivoserver wasn't working originally and why it was ending to soon. One questioin on these files, does the duration need to match exactly in seconds or is it ok if it's just longer than the video?

But this doesn't seem to explain why Tivoserver now bombs after only about 15 seconds. It keeps giving me warnings and trying again and again until it finally gives up. The only thing I'm soing differently now is that now I'm trying to do just the last episode (it's a tv show DVD) off the DVD whereas before I was trying the whole DVD (or at least that one big file). Could this be the problem? Tonight, I'll try decrypting the main part of the dvd and setting up a cache file for it and see how that goes. Any help though is appreciated as I don't want to spend the whole night by the computer trying to figure this out again.


----------



## BTUx9

A duration that's a few seconds too long shouldn't be a problem... too short may or may not cut the stream short.

dvd support in -a4 seems to have problems, probably due to using the older ffmpeg build (which fixed xvid speed issues... seems I just can't win). With bcc's excellent work implementing ty format support in ffmpeg, tivoserver will be changed to use that (possibly as an external binary), so I'm not sure there will be too much work done on debugging current transcode issues (given that there won't be another release, most likely).


----------



## NYHeel

Well, somehow I managed to get it to work. I got the whole DVD transferred in it's entirety. Thanks to all for all your help and I could finally stop banging my head against the wall.


----------



## SHStormont

Has anyone figured out the format to include ratings with shows? My Tivo always says that it can't determine the rating of files that I have put on it and always prompts me to input the code that I use to block certain DirecTV shows.


----------



## rbautch

Would be straightforward to write a tcl script to find all episodes of a show and change the rating to a common value.


----------



## SHStormont

BTUx9 said:


> I'm afraid CC support isn't available in tivoserver (yet) other than ty/tmf streams


So I used ffmpeg to convert a DVD to a .ty file. I then used tivoserver to upload the .ty file to the Tivo and still no captions. FFmpeg stripped out the CCs I assume?


----------



## BTUx9

I'm not clear on what is being preserved or not as far as CC info. 
Are you sure your dvd had CC, as opposed to subtitles?


----------



## SHStormont

BTUx9 said:


> I'm not clear on what is being preserved or not as far as CC info.
> Are you sure your dvd had CC, as opposed to subtitles?


Yes, it had CCs. I finally got it figured out. I had to use the stream processing method in DVD Decrypter and choose to "Demux" the audio and video stream. I was then able to use mplex_cc to reassemble those two into a .ty file that kept the CCs.

Just using ffmpeg on an extracted DVD to convert to a .ty did not preserve the CCs.


----------



## Gunnyman

Ok so I'm too lazy to search the thread.
Does anyone have the last Alpha compiled and running on OS X?
I downloaded the source this morning and fired up Xcode to build it. I got a complaint about file not found in/Users/weston or something. Where do I change the script to point to where I have actually downloaded the source?


----------



## Enrique

when I am transferring shows to the Tivo I only get 187K/s to 220K/s why so slow?


----------



## Jedis

I'm trying to transfer a file to view on my tivo. It starts transferring, but stops after 2 minutes into the show. It tries to buffer more but is unable to do so. The video is XVID and I did not do anything to it. I downloaded it and tried to send it directly to the Tivo. Is there something else I need to do to it?

Also, when it hits this 2 minute mark or so, the Tivo will not respond to pings and is basically off the network. It still runs fine and does everything it's supposed to be doing, but I just can't access it from my computer. The light is still lit up on the USB adapter itself, it's not off. I thought maybe it was a defective adapter, so I swapped with another adapter that's the same make/model. No dice. It's a Dell Truemobile 1180 wireless USB adapter. It's on the compatibility list, so I don't think it's an issue with the adapter.

Here's the error from the Tivoserver:


Code:


--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: stargate.sg-1.1001.ws.dsr-dimension
Record   66/511, Part 1/5, 1%, 438K/s  Avg=438K/s  ETA 27:13   0x00000000
Record  170/511, Part 1/5, 3%, 398K/s  Avg=401K/s  ETA 29:24   Closing Connectio
n 143
Closing Connection 142
Buffer TY Buffer timed out writing
Closed TY Buffer
Error: sending Record Size and Timestamp
Deleting AVI2---
Closed Audio Buffer
FFMPEG Video buffer closed, closing audio bufferClosed Video Buffer
FFMPEG Started.... joining until it dies
*** FFMPEG BUFFERS CLOSED
MPLEX FINISHED
Deleting Audio Buffer
Deleting Video Buffer
Deleting TyBuffer Buffer
Deleted AVI2

Any suggestions?


----------



## ke3ju

Most of my video files are in 16:9, but for some reason tivoserver insists on padding them to 4:3...IE:

+ Supernatural - s01e09 ''Home'' HDTVRip.avi
newh= 352, Padding= 0, ar= 1.77778, br= 2692
AVI2 stats: 624x352, dur=42:02, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.00
nchunks: 6633, nparts: 5
SUCCESS: ( 3680626874 ) -> Supernatural - s01e09 ''Home'' HDTVRip : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ Supernatural - s01e10 ''Asylum'' HDTVRip.avi
newh= 336, Padding= 120, ar= 1.33333, br= 2692
AVI2 stats: 608x336, dur=42:08, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.00
nchunks: 6648, nparts: 5
SUCCESS: ( 3627606914 ) -> Supernatural - s01e10 ''Asylum'' HDTVRip : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Episode 9 is the way I want it, but Episode 10 is not. Episode 10 is actually in 16:9 format, but tivoserver padded it out to 4:3. Is there anyway to force tivoserver to stop padding the video, or at least manually set the padding? I would like to watch these on my wide screen TV without having to use the zoom feature. Episode 9 I can do this, but episode 10 I can't not.

Best Regards,
Ed

P.S. I really love tivoserver, and really appreciate the hard work that's gone into it. Thanks to everyone involved!!!


----------



## BTUx9

Enrique: re: slow xfers -- I see you posted on DDB and were answered there

Jedis: re: dropped networking - if all networking is dropping, it's unlikely to be a tivoserver issue... have you tried mfs_ftp inserts to see if they work? What drivers are you using? I used to get dropped networking when using mfs_ftp before jamie's backported drivers.

Ke3ju: re: 16:9, different tivos react in different ways to the 16:9 flag... I've tried to keep it as usable for all as possible. At some point, configuration flags will hopefully be added to discern between them (and in your case, force 16:9 output). Unfortunately, there isn't a whole lot of work being done on tivoserver at the moment.


----------



## Enrique

BTUx9 said:


> Enrique: re: slow xfers -- I see you posted on DDB and were answered there


 ok so I have slow xfers but some guy at DDB pointed me to a post but I still  is there anway way to fix this?


----------



## rpdre1

that guy gave you a bad link (it takes you to the wrong post in that thread)

go here: /forum/showthread.php?p=258223#post25822


----------



## Enrique

rpdre1 said:


> that guy gave you a bad link (it takes you to the wrong post in that thread)
> 
> go here: /forum/showthread.php?p=258223#post25822


thanks and I thank everyone for there help but this post helped me out(don't know if that is the one you were point to) forum/showpost.php?p=258223&postcount=266 and this too http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?cygwin1 thanks everyone.


----------



## Jedis

BTUx9 said:


> Jedis: re: dropped networking - if all networking is dropping, it's unlikely to be a tivoserver issue... have you tried mfs_ftp inserts to see if they work? What drivers are you using? I used to get dropped networking when using mfs_ftp before jamie's backported drivers.


I've never tried mfs_ftp inserts.. In fact, I'm still new to this. I'm using whatever drivers were included in the Zipper script.

One thing I did try was using the alpha version (newer copy) of tivoserver, and I haven't had the problem yet. Before with the latest stable, it happened every time on the same file. I tried twice with the same file using the alpha binary and no issues yet. Maybe the alpha had some fixes introduced that resolved or made it less likely to happen?


----------



## Human123

Hi,

I have hundreds of series 1 ty files that won't play sound in Tivoserver. I have a series 2 unit now and my newly obtained ty files play fine. Tivoserver loads these series 1 ty files, but when the video plays, there is not any audio. I can't remember all of these, but some are probably DD and some not.

If I run the series 1 ty file through Tyt***s and resave it, then it plays with sound. Since I have hundreds of these I am wondering if anyone else might have a process to get these to work with Tivoserver.

Thanks


----------



## garlicburger

OH YE GURUS

I am having trouble playing mpg files through tivoserver. The files play fine, but the sound is off by a few seconds. The mpg plays fine through windows media player. I am making the mpg file with vob2mpeg and using tivoserver 4.4-a4. 
I am trying to convert the vob because tivo server won't play the .vob files I am converting. It says :

+ Movie.VOB
Input #0, mpeg, from 'z:\disk\mpgs/Movie.VOB':
Duration: N/A, start: 0.280633, bitrate: N/A
Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 8000 kb
/s
Warning: Can't retrieve avi info in z:\disk\mpgs/Movie.VOB
** Unable to load show: Movie.VOB. SKIPPING
is anyone having this trouble? Thanks in advance from a big noob.


----------



## Gunnyman

Gunnyman said:


> Ok so I'm too lazy to search the thread.
> Does anyone have the last Alpha compiled and running on OS X?
> I downloaded the source this morning and fired up Xcode to build it. I got a complaint about file not found in/Users/weston or something. Where do I change the script to point to where I have actually downloaded the source?


asking again


----------



## BTUx9

garlicburger said:


> OH YE GURUS
> 
> I am having trouble playing mpg files through tivoserver. The files play fine, but the sound is off by a few seconds. The mpg plays fine through windows media player. I am making the mpg file with vob2mpeg and using tivoserver 4.4-a4.
> I am trying to convert the vob because tivo server won't play the .vob files I am converting. It says :
> 
> + Movie.VOB
> Input #0, mpeg, from 'z:\disk\mpgs/Movie.VOB':
> Duration: N/A, start: 0.280633, bitrate: N/A
> Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 8000 kb
> /s
> Warning: Can't retrieve avi info in z:\disk\mpgs/Movie.VOB
> ** Unable to load show: Movie.VOB. SKIPPING
> is anyone having this trouble? Thanks in advance from a big noob.


Give a try at transcoding manually with ty-enabled ffmpeg.


----------



## NYHeel

I just wanted to mention that DVDs only work for me when the main movie file is in the VTS 1 and PGC 1 position. I have no idea why but it seems pretty consistent that when the movie is in that position it works (even if I have to use dvdfab decrypter and then dvd shrink) and when it's not in that position it doesn't work (no matter which program I use). I was just wondering why that's the case. Also, I know newer wmv files don't work on tivoserver, but is there some kind of program that can convert those files to a format that will work with tivoserver? Thanks.


----------



## rrr22777

NYHeel said:


> ...I just wanted to mention that DVDs only work for me when the main movie file is in the VTS 1 and PGC 1 position....


What is VTS 1 and PGC 1 position because I cannot get any VOB files to play.


----------



## supersteve

Gunnyman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gunnyman
> Ok so I'm too lazy to search the thread.
> Does anyone have the last Alpha compiled and running on OS X?
> I downloaded the source this morning and fired up Xcode to build it. I got a complaint about file not found in/Users/weston or something. Where do I change the script to point to where I have actually downloaded the source?
> 
> asking again


I would also like to know this information. Or if someone has successfully compiled please share it with us.

Thanks.


----------



## RoundBoy

I hate to use tivoserver via windows, as my fedora server is shaping up nicely to hold all my downloads...

but has / can anyone get mplex to compile ? It looks like an error inside the .cpp file .. Its quite annoying.


----------



## Greencat

NYHeel said:


> I just wanted to mention that DVDs only work for me when the main movie file is in the VTS 1 and PGC 1 position. I have no idea why but it seems pretty consistent that when the movie is in that position it works (even if I have to use dvdfab decrypter and then dvd shrink) and when it's not in that position it doesn't work (no matter which program I use). I was just wondering why that's the case.


Shouldn't decrypter or shrink VTS 1 when you re-author? What program do you use to see vts1?


----------



## NYHeel

Greencat said:


> Shouldn't decrypter or shrink VTS 1 when you re-author? What program do you use to see vts1?


I guess. But for whatever reason dvds only work in tivoserver when, if I open it in DVD decrypter, the actual movie shows up in the first slot. Same goes for dvd shrink. I've set up dvd shrink for re-author and the file it creates is called vts_01_1 yet it will only work if the original movie file was in that same position. I can't explain why, I can only tell you what I'm seeing. It's not that big a deal since if the dvd doesn't work I just use shrink and copy it on a blank (which is good since my tivos are running out of room since I never actually watch these movies).

By the way, is there a way to have dvd decrypter open a folder from my hard drive as opposed to only a dvd? I can do it on dvd shrink but not on decrypter. Sometimes on the new dvds I need to use dvdfab decrypter first and then use shrink. But if I'm putting it on my tivo I like to use dvd decrypter better than shrink.


----------



## BTUx9

Just a wild stab in the dark, but most tools seem not to fix up duration... I'm not sure how vobs are split up for a dvd, but the first one may be the only one with a correct duration for the whole movie.


----------



## NYHeel

BTUx9 said:


> Just a wild stab in the dark, but most tools seem not to fix up duration... I'm not sure how vobs are split up for a dvd, but the first one may be the only one with a correct duration for the whole movie.


That's definitely a possibility although I always use a cache file with the correct duration. I can tell right away if it's not going to work because when I load up tivosever, it gives me some kind of negative value for nchunks and nparts. It only does that when the vob was not in the first position even though I used a cache file.


----------



## gsjenkins

Gunnyman said:


> asking again


I've never used the Mac for coding, but in Linux with GCC you can run 
./configure --help and be given a list of options with which to compile. This probably didn't help any, but it was worth a try.


----------



## Gunnyman

./configure didn't even run.
I have gcc and xcode installed.
the older version of tivoserver seems to work ok for me though so no big.


----------



## RoundBoy

yeah .. for the life of me I can't get tivoserver (specifically mjpegtools->utils->mmxse) to make properly on a fc5 system.

dammit...


----------



## RoundBoy

sweet jesus i got a good compile... ignoring all errors during a make of mjpegtools..

i see my tivoserver in my now playing list, but I get an error trying to connect ...

all of my tivo's are superpatched ... a permissions issue ? What user does the tivo try and connect as ? I never saw this addressed


----------



## Jedis

I'm having issues still... First 13 minutes of the show transferred fine and then it stopped buffering. Left the TV and came to check the computer and Tivoserver had an error up. Here's the full log of the window:


Code:


--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: 24.1x01.12.00.am_1.00.am
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 0
      <<<<<<<<<<<< 24.1x01.12.00.am_1.00.am
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
 -------->  Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
 Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 0
AVI2!
[NULL @ 0x7bc258]looks like this file was encoded with (divx4/(old)xvid/opendivx) -> forcing low_delay flag
Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Jedis\Desktop/Video/24.1x01.12.00
.am_1.00.am.avi':
  Duration: 00:40:58.2, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1176 kb/s
  Stream #0.0,  2.00 fps(r): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 640x352
  Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
        newh= 352, Padding= 128, ar= 1.33333, br= 2692
AVI2 stats: 640x352, dur=40:59, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.00
        nchunks: 6465, nparts: 5
[NULL @ 0x7bc258]looks like this file was encoded with (divx4/(old)xvid/opendivx) -> forcing low_delay flag
Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Jedis\Desktop/Video/24.1x01.12.00
.am_1.00.am.avi':
  Duration: 00:40:58.2, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1176 kb/s
  Stream #0.0, 1/25,  2.00 fps(r): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 640x352, 1/2
  Stream #0.1, 1/24000: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
-- copying audio stream #1
Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
  Stream #0.0, 1/90000: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
  Stream #1.0, 1/90000, 29.97 fps(c): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 640x480, 1001/30000, q=2-31, 2500 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
Press [q] to stop encoding
[mpeg4 @ 0x7bc258]looks like this file was encoded with (divx4/(old)xvid/opendivx) -> forcing low_delay flag
Proceeding with xfer
          ** Beginning transfer of show: 24.1x01.12.00.am_1.00.am
About to Load Header
  --> Loading Header 0 from C:\Documents and Settings\Jedis\Desktop/Video/24.1x01.12.00.am_1.00.am.avi
 ---------------------
 | Num Records = 1616
 | Begin       = 0
 | End         = 1
 ---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Closing Connection 140 @ Wed Aug  9 20:24:31 2006

Record   24/1616, Part 1/5, 0%, 214K/s 2.0x Avg=214K/s  ETA 64:09  0x00000000
Record 1614/1616, Part 1/5, 24%, 377K/s 1.0x Avg=316K/s  ETA 27:26  About to Load Header
  --> Loading Header 1 from C:\Documents and Settings\Jedis\Desktop/Video/24.1x01.12.00.am_1.00.am.avi
 ---------------------
 | Num Records = 1211
 | Begin       = 756355
 | End         = 756356
 ---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Record  156/1211, Part 2/5, 33%, 292K/s 1.2x Avg=313K/s  ETA 25:26  Error: 
Buffer TY Buffer timed out writing -- Transcode failed to start or stalled
Closed TY Buffer
Error: sending Record Size and Timestamp
Deleting AVI2---
Closed Audio BufferMPLEX FINISHED
Closed Video Buffer

FFMPEG Started.... joining until it dies*** FFMPEG BUFFERS CLOSED

Deleting Buffers
Deleted AVI2

Any ideas how to fix "Buffer TY Buffer timed out writing" ? This program is great except I've never been able to watch a full show with it.


----------



## RoundBoy

Via windows my app is stable, but i can't work with xvid (how to add this codec ?) and i can appear to trasfer shows... but nothing actually starts to transfer.

Under fedora core 5, i can start the transfers, and xvids are ok, but I hang on "encoding, press [q] to quit." I often hit back to a blank now playing screen.. I think the majority of my issues are due to my compile method ... as I needed to ignore all errors just to get an executable.

so far.. i am not having fun


----------



## BTUx9

Jedis: a timeout writing to the TY buffer indicates that the connection got broken externally, somehow... it still smells strongly of a network issue. Do ty/tmf files have issues during xfer?


----------



## Jedis

BTUx9 said:


> Jedis: a timeout writing to the TY buffer indicates that the connection got broken externally, somehow... it still smells strongly of a network issue. Do ty/tmf files have issues during xfer?


I think I figured out what the problem is. Well, at least, I've now been able to watch 4 shows without a problem.

I was using WEP encryption on the Tivo and it kept losing connection to the computer. Pinging the Tivo would not get a response unless I unpluged the usb adapter and plugged it back in.

I setup a wvlan on my router that's isolated from the main SSID and made a new SSID without encryption just for the Tivo. I've watched 4 45 minute shows and it's worked without a hitch. It might have something to do with the setSSIDwep.tcl that I used on the Tivo to setup WEP encryption... But, the Tivo works fine with WEP if I'm not doing anything network intensive.

Is it possible the WEP encryption is somehow taking too much CPU to process on the Tivo and it's killing the network link?


----------



## BTUx9

no idea (I thought encryption was handled in hardware), but I'm glad you got things more stable.


----------



## RoundBoy

I had a similar problem, but i was on a wired adaptor.. I queued up 5 shows to transfer, and watched the first one as it went across... but the tivoserver process crashed with a segfault on the next show..

No matter how many times I reboot it, i can't transfer the next shows at all.


----------



## BK89

Yep, same problem here. I kept losing the signal and ability to telnet and ping the Tivo. Once I turned off WEP, it has worked with no problems. My router lets me filter wireless access by MAC address, so this is how I have it set up now - no problems.


----------



## jsmmd

Well, I'm trying to copy a .mpg video back to TiVo via tivoserver. It fails and tivoserver.exe crashes out and exits.

The file is about 650megs. I don't attempt to watch it. This all happens within 10-15sec after starting transfer.

I have a Zippered box, 6.2-01-2-381. PC is wired, TiVo is running wireless, open network, D-Link USB 802.11b.

*tivoserver.exe* 


> Found Magic number: '2078917053'
> Found Show By ID: 2
> AVI2!
> Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application Data/video/The O
> ffice - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006).mpg':
> Duration: N/A, start: 11.111111, bitrate: N/A
> Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 352x480, 2600 kb
> /s
> Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
> newh= 480, Padding= 0, ar= 1.33333, br= 0
> AVI2 stats: 352x480, dur=43:03, BR=0, Pixel-AR=1.82
> nchunks: 1, nparts: 2
> Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application Data/video/The O
> ffice - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006).mpg':
> Duration: N/A, start: 11.111111, bitrate: N/A
> Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 1/90000, 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 352x480
> , 1001/30000, 2600 kb/s
> Stream #0.1[0x1c0], 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
> -- copying video stream #0
> Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
> Stream #0.0, 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
> Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
> Stream #1.0, 1/90000, 29.97 fps(c): Video: mpeg2video, 352x480, 1001/30000, q=
> 2-31, 2600 kb/s
> Stream mapping:
> Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
> Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
> Press [q] to stop encoding
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Target data rate lower than computed requirement!
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] N.b. a 20% or so discrepancy in variable bit-rate
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] streams is common and harmless provided no time-outs will
> occur
> Proceeding with xfer
> ** Beginning transfer of show: The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded J
> un 29, 2006)
> About to Load Header
> --> Loading Header 0 from C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application Data/video
> /The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006).mpg
> ---------------------
> | Num Records = 1
> | Begin = 0
> | End = 1
> ---------------------
> Loaded Header OK
> About to Load Header
> --> Loading Header 1 from C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application Data/video
> /The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006).mpg
> Buffering last part to temporary file C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application
> Data/.tivoserver/lastpart.tmp
> ...............++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(S
> CR)=8065544 required(DTS)=8026337
> .++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 4096 frame=000309 sector=00000309
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2704542 frame=000221 sector=00000251
> ...Closing Connection 140 @ Mon Aug 14 20:38:36 2006
> 
> .......++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=1303
> 8638 required(DTS)=8404337
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 3520 frame=000484 sector=00000484
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=000346 sector=00000398
> ............++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)
> =18839055 required(DTS)=8780177
> .++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 3520 frame=000658 sector=00000658
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=000472 sector=00000542
> .........++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=23
> 710104 required(DTS)=9156017
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 3520 frame=000832 sector=00000832
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=000598 sector=00000684
> ........++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=274
> 62844 required(DTS)=9531857
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 4096 frame=001006 sector=00001006
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2715422 frame=000724 sector=00000828
> ..........++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=3
> 2304967 required(DTS)=9909857
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 4096 frame=001181 sector=00001181
> .++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2713886 frame=000849 sector=00000969
> ...........++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=
> 37707019 required(DTS)=10287857
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 4096 frame=001356 sector=00001356
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2705422 frame=000974 sector=00001112
> ...........++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=
> 43241760 required(DTS)=10665857
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 4096 frame=001531 sector=00001531
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2711486 frame=001099 sector=00001253
> ............++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)
> =48954787 required(DTS)=11048177
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 4096 frame=001708 sector=00001708
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2714590 frame=001222 sector=00001392
> ............++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)
> =54785894 required(DTS)=11428337
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 4096 frame=001884 sector=00001884
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2705470 frame=001346 sector=00001534
> ............++ WARN: [tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)
> =60599325 required(DTS)=11806337
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 3520 frame=002059 sector=00002059.
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=001471 sector=00001679
> **ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exiting
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\J\Desktop\TiVo Apps\tivoserver>


*Log * 


> <-------------- 0: The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006, WBAL)
> 0x00000000
> 0x00010661
> 0x0001065e
> Found Show By ID: 2
> <<<<<<<<<<<< The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006, WBAL)
> 0x00000000
> 0x00000000
> 0x00016bb4
> 0x00016bad
> --------> Random Magic: '2078917053'0x00016bb4
> 0x00016bb2
> 0x00000000
> NEW TRANSFER
> Found Magic number: '2078917053'
> Found Show By ID: 2
> AVI2!
> newh= 480, Padding= 0, ar= 1.33333, br= 0
> AVI2 stats: 352x480, dur=43:03, BR=0, Pixel-AR=1.82
> nchunks: 1, nparts: 2
> -- copying video stream #0
> Stream mapping:
> Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
> Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
> Press [q] to stop encoding
> Proceeding with xfer
> ** Beginning transfer of show: The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006)
> About to Load Header
> --> Loading Header 0 from C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application Data/video/The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006).mpg
> ---------------------
> | Num Records = 1
> | Begin = 0
> | End = 1
> ---------------------
> Loaded Header OK
> About to Load Header
> --> Loading Header 1 from C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application Data/video/The Office - ''The Injury'' (Recorded Jun 29, 2006).mpg
> Buffering last part to temporary file C:\Documents and Settings\J\Application Data/.tivoserver/lastpart.tmp
> ..................Closing Connection 140 @ Mon Aug 14 19:00:07 2006
> 
> ..............................................................................................................


----------



## mike32940

I saw the previous posts suggesting using srvany and a looping batch file but I can't get it to work. My batch file works ok from a command line. I've created the service OK but when I start the service the tivoserver process keeps crashing and restarting. I tried both of the following in the batch:

:Start
d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
Goto Start

and 

:Start
start /min /wait d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
Goto Start

My application registry key just has 

d:\tivoserver\ts.bat (the name and path to the batch file)

Any suggestions?


----------



## LlamaLarry

My bat looks like:


Code:


:START
START /min /wait c:\tivoserver\tivoserver.exe
goto START

Maybe try adding PAUSE to the bat so it waits before returning to :START? That way you can see why it is crashing.


----------



## mike32940

That was quick!

When it's runing as a service I don't see any output. I'm not sure I see how adding the pause will change this. The batch runs OK from a command line with no errors and works OK. Is there a way to load it as a service and still see the output?


----------



## LlamaLarry

Is your service automatically starting when Windows boots? If so, any of your video dirs on a networked drive? If it fails even when starting and stopping it when you're in a normal session, I'm out. I don't run mine as a service, but will take a look since it would not leave two minimized cmd windows on my taskbar.


----------



## mike32940

I'm manually starting the service. 

I can run the batch from a command line and then interrupt it, start the same batch as a service and have it keep failing and restarting. 

I'm looking to have it run constantly regardless of who's logged in to the computer. Also would be good to loose the taskbar items!


----------



## ke3ju

Is the service running under the System account, or your user account? If it's running fine from a command line, and not running properly as a service, it sounds like a rights issue. I would suggest having the service run under your user account (or whatever account your are using when running it from a command line, a local admin account no doubt).

Best Regards,
Ed


----------



## mike32940

I tried setting the account to my user account, no change. Thanks for the suggestion though it was worth checking!

It looks like the issue is in passing the parameter into tivoserver.exe in the batch 

:Start
d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
Goto Start

I was able to get the error displayed on the console and it's a Status_Access_Violation which is the same error I get without the -d in the command line - this is needed as I'm runing on Win2003 server.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

I've never had any luck getting anything to run as a user created service for some reason. I've tried setting what account to run under, other security settings...nothing has worked. It just never starts up for some reason. So I've given up on it.


----------



## brj8826

Anyone else tried TivoServer with Windows Vista? I am running the latest Beta of Vista and can't seem to get my TivoServer to hold a connection. I get "Ty Buffer Timed Out Writing - Transcode Failed to Start or Stalled" after a couple of seconds of transfer. Even at that my transfer speeds are REALLY slow.

It worked fine under my XP setup the same way.


----------



## cheer

brj8826 said:


> Anyone else tried TivoServer with Windows Vista? I am running the latest Beta of Vista and can't seem to get my TivoServer to hold a connection. I get "Ty Buffer Timed Out Writing - Transcode Failed to Start or Stalled" after a couple of seconds of transfer. Even at that my transfer speeds are REALLY slow.
> 
> It worked fine under my XP setup the same way.


No but then I had lots of perfectly normal things not work on the various betas of Vista. TyTool worked, but I couldn't even get a good Cygwin install to work (which is probably why Tivoserver dies).


----------



## brj8826

What type of download speeds do most of you get? 

I just did a fresh install of XP and was getting 1250K/s reported. I installed a few applications and now it's down to about 300K/s. 

Is this a "normal" speed? Could the 1250K/s been an error reading? I am running through a WRT54G router, both the PC and the tivo are wired connections. I've got a Linksys adapter, version 2.


----------



## BTUx9

Were both speeds for .tmf/.ty file xfers? If so, then the 300K/s is definitely on the slow side.


----------



## rbautch

I have several videos converted to ty with ty-mplex. Is it still proper to use a tym extension for these files? How does tivoserver treat them differently than regular ty files? I noticed a few of the tym's transfer pretty slowly.


----------



## BTUx9

I'd have to check the code, but I'm 99% sure that they are handled identically... if there IS any difference, I can't imagine how it could affect xfer speed.


----------



## kewashi

Paradinglunatic said:


> I've never had any luck getting anything to run as a user created service for some reason. I've tried setting what account to run under, other security settings...nothing has worked. It just never starts up for some reason. So I've given up on it.


Hi folks. I've also read all the posts regarding running tivoserver as a service and wanted to share my experiences in case it helps anybody else. I got srvany installed fine and it works like a charm with tivoserver.exe specified in the registry as the Applications key. I also installed the AppDirectory key. My registry settings look like:



Code:


AppDirectory   REG_SZ   "C:\Program Files\Tivo"
Application      REG_SZ   "C:\Program Files\Tivo\tivoserver.exe"

The double quotes appear to be important here.

I tried the looping batch file trick and it only worked from the command line and not as a service. My batch file was:



> :START
> start /wait "C:\Program Files\Tivo\tivoserver.exe"
> goto START


Note that the /min isn't needed because when a service is run there isn't a window anyway. If you're running from the command line you might try the /B switch which claims to not create a window at all. You can read up on all the START switches by typing "help start" from a dos box. In the end I stayed with the exe file and set the restart parameters in the services settings. I don't know yet if it will restart or not because my tivoserver is very stable and doesn't crash much. I'm only transferring wmv files that I've downloaded from my online movie service 

One last comment -- I am using srvany and instsrv from the NT resource kit v4 supplement two cd-rom that I ordered on Amazon, which appears to be slightly different (a few months older) than the one found at http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=197

I have no clue if that matters or not.


----------



## kewashi

brj8826 said:


> What type of download speeds do most of you get?
> 
> I just did a fresh install of XP and was getting 1250K/s reported. I installed a few applications and now it's down to about 300K/s.
> 
> Is this a "normal" speed? Could the 1250K/s been an error reading? I am running through a WRT54G router, both the PC and the tivo are wired connections. I've got a Linksys adapter, version 2.


I have a similar setup with a Linksys USB200M version 1 wired tivo through the same WRT54G router and a reasonably fresh XP install. How do you check the reported download speed? I'd be happy to share with you my data once I learn how to check the speed.


----------



## pallen4215

Any plans of having Tivo Server go ahead and reencode files it finds in the video directory whenever you start it up. That way all that has to be done is stream/copy the file over when you want to watch something. BTW, love this.


----------



## BTUx9

pallen4215 said:


> Any plans of having Tivo Server go ahead and reencode files it finds in the video directory whenever you start it up. That way all that has to be done is stream/copy the file over when you want to watch something. BTW, love this.


No... that would be relatively simple to write in a separate program, probably in a scripting language. Many people (like me) don't have the space to store shows in .ty format, so want things transcoded on the fly.


----------



## cheer

BTUx9 said:


> No... that would be relatively simple to write in a separate program, probably in a scripting language. Many people (like me) don't have the space to store shows in .ty format, so want things transcoded on the fly.


Bingo. Otherwise we could just stick a giant hard drive into a Tivo and house everything there.


----------



## pallen4215

just asking. I've got alot of different types of movies in avi and mpeg format that I would like to watch on tv. I figured it would be better to encode them on my pc then copy them to my tivo. Are there any programs out there that would do this?

I've got a 250 gig in tivo and a 500 gig firewire drive.

I still love this program


----------



## BTUx9

On ddb, there's a patch for ffmpeg that allows conversion to ty format.


----------



## brj8826

Does anyone have an idea why my TivoServer would crash if I have more than 2 video files in the directory? The files average about 175mb and are encoded with Xvid. I'm fine as long as a stick with two, but beyond that it crashes as soon as it is accessed from NP.


----------



## chris22

This is my 1og, the server is just crashing :-(. it crashes after a few minuets, and instant1y when I 1oad any show other then Mind of Mencis- (not .ty, which is an Mpeg). I am about to upgrade to the beta of tivoserver, I am using 0.4.2 now.


> C:\TiVoServer>tivoserver.exe
> Tivoserver 0.4.2
> AVI2!
> ** Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Tivo Videos/' **
> + Mind of Mencia-.ty
> SUCCESS: ( 1894062363 ) -> Mind of Mencia- :
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> + Mind of Mencia-.ty.mpg
> SUCCESS: ( 3219193188 ) -> Mind of Mencia-.ty :
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> + Rock Star Supernova Ep 29.avi
> SUCCESS: ( 1520844876 ) -> Rock Star Supernova Ep 29 :
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> + Rockstar.mpg
> SUCCESS: ( 4003885110 ) -> Rockstar :
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ****** Finished Loading 4 Shows ******
> Adding Tivo: chris-b0d3d698d (11d1def534ea1be0:-1dedc3c3:10d86b31aa0:-8000)
> 0x00000000
> 0x00014103
> 0x00014104
> SELECTED TITLE:
> -------------=> SHOWLIST <=--------------- (0) Mind of Mencia- ()
> (1) Mind of Mencia-.ty ()
> (2) Rock Star Supernova Ep 29 ()
> (3) Rockstar ()
> --------------------------------------------
> Selected Show = 0
> --------------------------------------------
> 0x00014103
> 0x0001100a
> <-------------- 0: Mind of Mencia-
> <-------------- 1: Mind of Mencia-.ty
> <-------------- 2: Rock Star Supernova Ep 29
> <-------------- 3: Rockstar
> 0x00000000
> 0x00014103
> 0x00014104
> SELECTED TITLE:
> -------------=> SHOWLIST <=--------------- (0) Mind of Mencia- ()
> (1) Mind of Mencia-.ty ()
> (2) Rock Star Supernova Ep 29 ()
> (3) Rockstar ()
> --------------------------------------------
> Selected Show = 3
> --------------------------------------------
> 0x00014103
> 0x0001100a
> <-------------- 0: Rockstar
> 0x00000000
> 0x00016bb4
> 0x00016bad
> --------> Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
> 0x00016bb4
> 0x00016bb2
> 0x00000000
> Found Magic number: '2078917053'
> Found Show By ID: 3219193188
> AVI2!
> Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Tivo Videos/Mind of Mencia-.ty.mpg':
> Duration: 00:21:14.0, start: 0.533867, bitrate: 2259 kb/s
> Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480, 15000 kb/s
> 
> Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
> AVI2 stats: 480x480, dur=21'14", AR= 1.000000
> nchunks: 2755, nparts: 4
> Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Tivo Videos/Mind of Mencia-.ty.mpg':
> Duration: 00:21:14.0, start: 0.533867, bitrate: 2259 kb/s
> Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480, 15000 kb/s
> 
> Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
> Could not open '/tmp/tmp.m2v'
> 
> C:\TiVoServer>pause


----------



## BTUx9

some versions have a problem if there's no /tmp dir, so trying a more recent version is a good idea.


----------



## rrr22777

Anyone get tivoserver working with DVD files? (VOBs) This is primary video I want to watch and I have had no luck with any version in playing DVD files.


----------



## BTUx9

some tools used to rip and/or vobmerge are better at maintaining an accurate duration than others. Also, some versions of tivoserver handle vobs better than others. Checking the console output when it fails on a vob would help with the diagnosis


----------



## SteelersFan

jsmmd said:


> Well, I'm trying to copy a .mpg video back to TiVo via tivoserver. It fails and tivoserver.exe crashes out and exits.
> 
> The file is about 650megs. I don't attempt to watch it. This all happens within 10-15sec after starting transfer.
> 
> I have a Zippered box, 6.2-01-2-381. PC is wired, TiVo is running wireless, open network, D-Link USB 802.11b.
> 
> *tivoserver.exe*
> 
> *Log *


I didn't see any response to this and was wondering if anyone had info on the error: "Too many frame drops". Here's a partial capture of the Tivoserver output:



Code:


Record  310/1330, Part 1/3, 11%, 3291K/s 6.8x Avg=3026K/s  ETA 1:31  ++ WARN: [t
ivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=10190287 required(DTS)
=9197917
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf=   3616 frame=004021 sector=00004021
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=002893 sector=00003009
Record  320/1330, Part 1/3, 12%, 3281K/s 7.1x Avg=3031K/s  ETA 1:31  ++ WARN: [t
ivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=10542027 required(DTS)
=9573757
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf=   3616 frame=004195 sector=00004195
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=003019 sector=00003139
**ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exiting


----------



## NoCheese

mike32940 said:


> :Start
> d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
> Goto Start
> 
> and
> 
> :Start
> start /min /wait d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
> Goto Start
> 
> My application registry key just has
> 
> d:\tivoserver\ts.bat (the name and path to the batch file)


Put in the top of your batch file (before your loop point so it only executes once...

set homepath=\Documents and Settings\YOURWINDOWSUSERNAMEHERE
set homedrive=c:

So the application can find it's way to your Application Data\.tivoserver directory.

Those variables exist by default when logged in as you, but are not there when a service runs, even if run as you because you are not doing an interactive login.


----------



## kewashi

brj8826 said:


> What type of download speeds do most of you get?
> 
> I just did a fresh install of XP and was getting 1250K/s reported. I installed a few applications and now it's down to about 300K/s.
> 
> Is this a "normal" speed? Could the 1250K/s been an error reading? I am running through a WRT54G router, both the PC and the tivo are wired connections. I've got a Linksys adapter, version 2.


I get about 2.1 M/s using a wired Linksys 200M rev 1.0. You might try tuning to an audio only station and trying again - although the impact of the video shouldn't be that drastic. Have you tried swapping out your cable? Could be as simple as a bad that is causing IP retries.


----------



## kewashi

BTUx9 said:


> some versions have a problem if there's no /tmp dir, so trying a more recent version is a good idea.


Exactly -- I had the same problem and it dissapeared when I went to tivoserver version 0.4.4


----------



## SteelersFan

SteelersFan said:


> I didn't see any response to this and was wondering if anyone had info on the error: "Too many frame drops". Here's a partial capture of the Tivoserver output:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Record  310/1330, Part 1/3, 11%, 3291K/s 6.8x Avg=3026K/s  ETA 1:31  ++ WARN: [t
> ivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=10190287 required(DTS)
> =9197917
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf=   3616 frame=004021 sector=00004021
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=002893 sector=00003009
> Record  320/1330, Part 1/3, 12%, 3281K/s 7.1x Avg=3031K/s  ETA 1:31  ++ WARN: [t
> ivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=10542027 required(DTS)
> =9573757
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf=   3616 frame=004195 sector=00004195
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf=2719744 frame=003019 sector=00003139
> **ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exiting


Update: I guess this issue is related to the bad duration reporting and was fixed by adding the .cache file to the folder.


----------



## mike32940

Thanks NoCheese that did it!

My final batch file looks like this and works a treat:

set homepath=\Documents and Settings\YOURWINDOWSUSERNAMEHERE
set homedrive=c:

:Start
d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
Goto Start


----------



## supersteve

First a big thanks for this program. It is the greatest.

I have many movies and TV shows encoded into various formats. If I transfer two episodes of a show which are encoded in the same format (I did them myself), sometimes one is fine and the other has the audio off by about a second. This is quite distracting and was wondering if there was a solution.

Thanks for any help,


----------



## spainmiami

Hey all

1st I would like to mention that i'm all "searched" out. Somebody actually mentioned my issue in this thread but it was not followed up on.

I'm running XP and followed all directions.

I was able to get screen shot of the command prompt right b4 I got the 
"Can't Watch Now" Tivo screen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tivoserver 0.4.2
AVI2!
** Loading Local Shows From 'F:\Documents and Settings\Andre\Application Data/v
ideo/' **
+ Lee Haney Mr Olympia workout.mpeg
SUCCESS: ( 568808804 ) -> Lee Haney Mr Olympia workout :

+ Unforgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006.avi
SUCCESS: ( 2443576219 ) -> Unforgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006 :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
****** Finished Loading 2 Shows ******
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=--------------- (0) Lee Haney Mr Olympia workout ()

(1) Unforgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006 ()
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: Lee Haney Mr Olympia workout
<-------------- 1: Unforgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006
0x00000000
0x00014103
0x00014104
SELECTED TITLE:
-------------=> SHOWLIST <=--------------- (0) Lee Haney Mr Olympia workout ()

(1) Unforgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006 ()
--------------------------------------------
Selected Show = 1
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: Unforgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 2443576219
<<<<<<<<<<<< Unforgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 2443576219
AVI2!
Input #0, avi, from 'F:\Documents and Settings\Andre\Application Data/video/Unfo
rgiven 2006_1 17-09-2006.avi':
Duration: 01:23:50.5, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1167 kb/s
Stream #0.0, 29.98 fps: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 512x384
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 160 kb/s
AVI2 stats: 512x384, dur=83'50", AR= 1.333333
nchunks: 10877, nparts: 8*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1st:
I was able to get the DVR: TivoServer under the "Now Playing List"
2nd:
I get the Tivo screen "DVR: TivoServer" and I see both video files.
3rd 
I select one video of the video files and press on "Watch on this TV" then I get
"Please Wait this might take a minute"

Then my TivoServer closes on PC and I get the "Can't Watch Now" Tivo screen.
"Sorry, you can't watch this program now, either because the TivoServer DVR is no longer available on the network or because"..........etc.

I press select again and get:

"The TivoServer DVR could not be reached because a connection could not be established. "

"Make sure that the TivoServer DVR is plugged in and that both DVR's connected"....etc

I do not have MVR, is it required? Thanx in advance.


----------



## NoCheese

spainmiami, Are you running TIVOSERVER.EXE directly, or from a batch file? If from a batch file, put a PAUSE statement on the line after TIVOSERVER.EXE so you can see ALL output up until crash time. The capture you posted above appears to be what is on screen as the transfer starts to spool up, but not the actual error message at crash time as that closes rather quickly.


----------



## ttodd1

When I had this kind of issue it usually was tied to a problem with the audio on the file I was trying to play. The only fix i found was to "re encode" the file with VirtualDub and change the audio output.


----------



## spainmiami

NoCheese said:


> spainmiami, Are you running TIVOSERVER.EXE directly, or from a batch file? If from a batch file, put a PAUSE statement on the line after TIVOSERVER.EXE so you can see ALL output up until crash time. The capture you posted above appears to be what is on screen as the transfer starts to spool up, but not the actual error message at crash time as that closes rather quickly.


A batch file was my next step after a successful connection. I've read about a batch file in the startup folder in xp. Not sure what's in the .bat file though.



ttodd1 said:


> When I had this kind of issue it usually was tied to a problem with the audio on the file I was trying to play. The only fix i found was to "re encode" the file with VirtualDub and change the audio output.


The soulution came from the man himself. He suggested that I use the newer version tivoserver-0.4.4-a4.2(cygwin)

And what do u know it worked. Thanx rpdre1  Though I notice it uses just a little more cpu than i'd like. So I have to admit i'm not ready to give up my xbmc just yet.


----------



## NoCheese

spainmiami said:


> A batch file was my next step after a successful connection. I've read about a batch file in the startup folder in xp. Not sure what's in the .bat file though.


Batch file, just for troubleshooting could be nothing more than calling the TIVOSERVER.EXE followed by a PAUSE statement on the next line.

My batch file has a label before the .EXE, then the .EXE, then a GOTO statement pointing to the label so that when TIVOSERVER.EXE does crash for some reason it will automatically restart.


----------



## BTUx9

NoCheese said:


> Batch file, just for troubleshooting could be nothing more than calling the TIVOSERVER.EXE followed by a PAUSE statement on the next line.
> 
> My batch file has a label before the .EXE, then the .EXE, then a GOTO statement pointing to the label so that when TIVOSERVER.EXE does crash for some reason it will automatically restart.


Alternately, you could just run tivoserver from a command prompt


----------



## thetasig

Sorry if this has been asked and answered before. Got TIVO/Directv DVR that was superpathced with 6.2. Got tivoserver also running on the home computer and they are networked - and talking together.

However, whenever I use the remote control to choose "Now Playing" DVDCenterTIVOServer" - I get a msg from TIVO DVR that the "379b DVR is not enabled for transfers." The computer tivoserver also reports that it is "closing connection" when that happens on the DVR. The msg on DVR says that I need to purchase the 'Home media option", etc. Is there some soft switch to change on DVR to make this transparent - pass through?

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## BTUx9

thetasig said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered before. Got TIVO/Directv DVR that was superpathced with 6.2. Got tivoserver also running on the home computer and they are networked - and talking together.
> 
> However, whenever I use the remote control to choose "Now Playing" DVDCenterTIVOServer" - I get a msg from TIVO DVR that the "379b DVR is not enabled for transfers." The computer tivoserver also reports that it is "closing connection" when that happens on the DVR. The msg on DVR says that I need to purchase the 'Home media option", etc. Is there some soft switch to change on DVR to make this transparent - pass through?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.


Sounds like you need to set the mrv name


----------



## thetasig

Thanks for the solution. It's fixed now! Interesting, though. The MRV Name was originally set during the 62 superpatch process to "LR" but seems to have been subsequently lost. This time I used a longer name "Livroom".


----------



## Finnstang

Has it successfully dialed out recently?


----------



## lefig

I got ffmpeg and mjpegtools installed but tivoserver-a4 fails. It configures well but fails during make. Here is the failure, any ideas, this is on a debian system.

Thanks

rob

In file included from tsffmpeg.c:24:
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:249: warning: `AVFrac' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:102)
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:405: warning: `AVImageInfo' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:390)
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:408: warning: `AVImageInfo' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:390)
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:413: warning: `AVImageFormat' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:411)
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:418: warning: `AVImageFormat' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:411)
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:419: warning: `AVImageInfo' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:390)
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:420: warning: `AVImageFormat' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:411)
ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:420: warning: `AVImageInfo' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:390)
tsffmpeg.c:92: warning: `AVImageFormat' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:411)
tsffmpeg.c:286: error: syntax error before "FifoBuffer"
tsffmpeg.c:286: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
tsffmpeg.c:288: error: syntax error before '}' token
tsffmpeg.c:288: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `AVOutputStream'
tsffmpeg.c:288: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
tsffmpeg.c:440: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `AVOutputStream'
tsffmpeg.c:440: error: syntax error before '*' token
tsffmpeg.c: In function `get_sync_ipts':
tsffmpeg.c:442: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:442: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
tsffmpeg.c:442: error: for each function it appears in.)
tsffmpeg.c: At top level:
tsffmpeg.c:449: error: syntax error before "AVOutputStream"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `do_audio_out':
tsffmpeg.c:459: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:471: warning: implicit declaration of function `fifo_size'
tsffmpeg.c:472: error: `ist' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:479: error: `size' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:481: error: `buf' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:513: warning: implicit declaration of function `lrintf'
tsffmpeg.c:530: warning: implicit declaration of function `fifo_write'
tsffmpeg.c:535: warning: implicit declaration of function `fifo_read'
tsffmpeg.c: At top level:
tsffmpeg.c:686: error: syntax error before "AVOutputStream"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `do_subtitle_out':
tsffmpeg.c:697: error: `pts' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:702: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:718: error: `sub' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:724: error: `ist' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:733: error: `s' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c: At top level:
tsffmpeg.c:741: error: syntax error before "AVOutputStream"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `do_video_out':
tsffmpeg.c:756: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:757: error: `ist' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:762: error: `frame_size' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:804: error: `in_picture' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:924: error: `s' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c: At top level:
tsffmpeg.c:1006: error: syntax error before "AVOutputStream"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `do_video_stats':
tsffmpeg.c:1032: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1039: error: `frame_size' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c: At top level:
tsffmpeg.c:1054: error: syntax error before "AVOutputStream"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `print_report':
tsffmpeg.c:1058: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1066: error: `is_last_report' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1087: error: `nb_ostreams' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1088: error: `ost_table' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c: At top level:
tsffmpeg.c:1163: error: syntax error before "AVOutputStream"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `output_packet':
tsffmpeg.c:1167: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1179: error: `pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1180: error: `ist' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1327: error: `nb_ostreams' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1330: error: `ost_table' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1331: error: `ist_index' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c: In function `av_encode':
tsffmpeg.c:1496: error: `ost' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1496: error: `ost_table' undeclared (first use in this function)
tsffmpeg.c:1496: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect
tsffmpeg.c:1574: error: syntax error before ')' token
tsffmpeg.c:1679: warning: implicit declaration of function `fifo_init'
tsffmpeg.c:2153: warning: implicit declaration of function `fifo_free'
tsffmpeg.c: In function `opt_image_format':
tsffmpeg.c:2195: warning: `AVImageFormat' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:411)
tsffmpeg.c:2197: warning: `first_image_format' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:422)
tsffmpeg.c: In function `opt_output_file':
tsffmpeg.c:3478: warning: implicit declaration of function `filename_number_test'
tsffmpeg.c: In function `show_formats':
tsffmpeg.c:3661: warning: `AVImageFormat' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:411)
tsffmpeg.c:3706: warning: `first_image_format' is deprecated (declared at ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:422)
tsffmpeg.c: In function `show_version':
tsffmpeg.c:3972: error: syntax error before "FFMPEG_VERSION"
tsffmpeg.c:3972: error: syntax error before "FFMPEG_VERSION"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `show_banner':
tsffmpeg.c:4156: error: syntax error before "FFMPEG_VERSION"
tsffmpeg.c:4156: error: syntax error before "FFMPEG_VERSION"
tsffmpeg.c: In function `set_encode_opts':
tsffmpeg.c:4449: warning: unused variable `vcod'
tsffmpeg.c: At top level:
tsffmpeg.c:3538: warning: `prepare_grab' defined but not used
tsffmpeg.c:3647: warning: `getutime' defined but not used
make: *** [tsffmpeg.o] Error 1
Reply With Quote


----------



## SteelersFan

I'm having trouble with a movie I am trying to convert. I am using DVD Shrink 3.2 and 0.4.4-a4_cygwin. I have added the .cache file because it was originally showing the wrong duration. Any help is appreciated!



Code:


 SELECTED TITLE: VIDEO_TS
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=---------------
 (0) MovieTra1950_3
 (1) VTS_01_1
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 1
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
      <-------------- 0: VTS_01_1
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 2
      <<<<<<<<<<<< VTS_01_1
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
 -------->  Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
 Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 2
AVI2!
Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\xxx\Application Data/video
/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB':
  Duration: 01:01:31.6, start: 0.205367, bitrate: 6816 kb/s
  Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 8166 kb
/s
  Stream #0.1[0x20]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.2[0x21]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.3[0x22]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.4[0x23]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.5[0x24]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.6[0x25]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.7[0x26]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.8[0x27]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.9[0x28]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.10[0x29]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.11[0x2a]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.12[0x2b]: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.13[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5:1, 448 kb/s
        newh= 480, Padding= 0, ar= 1.77778, br= 6816
AVI2 stats: 720x480, dur=125:18, BR=6816, Pixel-AR=1.19
        nchunks: 50042, nparts: 26
Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\xxx\Application Data/video
/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB':
  Duration: 01:01:31.6, start: 0.205367, bitrate: 6816 kb/s
  Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 1/90000, 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480
, 1001/30000, 8166 kb/s
  Stream #0.1[0x20], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.2[0x21], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.3[0x22], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.4[0x23], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.5[0x24], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.6[0x25], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.7[0x26], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.8[0x27], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.9[0x28], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.10[0x29], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.11[0x2a], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.12[0x2b], 1/90000: Subtitle: dvdsub
  Stream #0.13[0x80], 1/90000: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5:1, 448 kb/s
-- copying audio stream #13
-- copying video stream #0
Codec type mismatch for mapping #0.0 -> #0.0

C:\tivoserver>


----------



## louiss3000

Help!! I am trying to build tivoserver 4.3 on a Fedora Core 6 system. Some time ago, I built it successfully on WinXP & Cygwin. It has worked faithfully for many months.

The error happens on the MAKE in ffmpeg. The ./configure seems to go ok, one error about the path to GLIB, and one about the path to SDK.

MAKE ends with the following:

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../utils -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -g -O2 -Wall -Wunused -MT mblock_sub44_sads_x86.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mblock_sub44_sads_x86.Tpo -c mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mblock_sub44_sads_x86.o 
`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead. 
`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead. 
mblock_sub44_sads_x86_h.c: In function 'mblocks_sub44_mests_mmx': 
mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c:66: error: invalid 'asm': invalid constraints for operand 
mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c:70: error: invalid 'asm': invalid constraints for operand 
mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c:71: error: invalid 'asm': invalid constraints for operand 
make[3]: *** [mblock_sub44_sads_x86.lo] Error 1 
make[3]: Leaving directory `/tivoserver/mjpegtools/utils/mmxsse' 
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 
make[2]: Leaving directory `/tivoserver/mjpegtools/utils' 
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tivoserver/mjpegtools' 
make: *** [all] Error 2 
[[email protected] mjpegtools]#

Any and all help much appreciated....


----------



## vMAC

Does this work on HR10 6.3a?


----------



## BTUx9

no... to the best of my knowledge, 6.3a either doesn't contain the necessary MRV code or it hasn't been unlocked yet (I believe the former)


----------



## louiss3000

Sorry if I sound frustrated but..... I thought I'd investigate replacing my WinXP system with Fedora 6 Linux, but am now reconsidering...

I had that XP box set up with Cygwin and Tivoserver 4.3, actually I started at 3. All was well. life was good.

Now, I'm trying to build 4.3 on this fc6 box, and pulling out my hair. I cannot seem to get anything to happen right. I have searched till I can't remember what I've searched.

MJPEGTOOLS bombs as:



Code:


 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../utils -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -g -O2 -Wall -Wunused -MT mblock_sub44_sads_x86.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mblock_sub44_sads_x86.Tpo -c mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mblock_sub44_sads_x86.o
`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.
`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.
mblock_sub44_sads_x86_h.c: In function 'mblocks_sub44_mests_mmx':
mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c:66: error: invalid 'asm': invalid constraints for operand
mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c:70: error: invalid 'asm': invalid constraints for operand
mblock_sub44_sads_x86.c:71: error: invalid 'asm': invalid constraints for operand
make[3]: *** [mblock_sub44_sads_x86.lo] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/tivoserver/mjpegtools/utils/mmxsse'
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/tivoserver/mjpegtools/utils'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tivoserver/mjpegtools'
make: *** [all] Error 2
[[email protected] mjpegtools]#

I tried "export CC=gcc32" as I read somewhere, no joy.

If I try to compile FFMPEG, I get when I MAKE:



Code:


gcc -Wl,--warn-common -rdynamic -g  -Wl,-E -o ffserver ffserver.o -L./libavformat -lavformat -L./libavcodec -lavcodec -L./libavutil -lavutil -lm -lz -ldl 
gcc -O3 -g -Wall -Wno-switch  -I. -I'/tivoserver/ffmpeg' -I'/tivoserver/ffmpeg'/libavutil -I'/tivoserver/ffmpeg'/libavcodec -I'/tivoserver/ffmpeg'/libavformat -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -c -o ffplay.o ffplay.c 
gcc -Wl,--warn-common -rdynamic -g  -o ffplay_g ffplay.o cmdutils.o -L./libavformat -lavformat -L./libavcodec -lavcodec -L./libavutil -lavutil -lm -lz -ldl -L/usr/lib -lSDL -lpthread
ffplay.o: In function `main':
/tivoserver/ffmpeg/ffplay.c:2451: undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'
/tivoserver/ffmpeg/ffplay.c:2455: undefined reference to `XCloseDisplay'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [ffplay_g] Error 1
[[email protected] ffmpeg]#

Of course TIVOSERVER won't build.

I'm lost, help.


----------



## BK89

Is there a way to change the aspect ratio through TivoServer? I have a regular TV (not widescreen). Most downloaded content is in widescreen - so when it is transfered it gets squished to 4:3. Is there a "pan and scan" option or something like that?


----------



## Grindylow

So to enable MRV _from_ the PC tivoserver is running on _to_ my standalone tivo, do I need to install superpatch on my tivo, or can I just enable MRV on it? I've got tivoserver up and apparently running on my computer, but when I try to access it from the Now Playing list, I get an error about how I need to enable MRV for it. Is that something I can do on the PC side, or do I have to patch the tivo itself?

If it's the later, are there any ways other than the superpatch, which seems to be currently broken according to the thread on ddb?


----------



## BTUx9

tivoserver DOES require a superpatched tivo currently, because it uses MRV transfers
There are transfers available using HME protocol that don't require a hacked tivo... support of that protocol is being worked on (sporadically) by wsewell

(HME is only available for S2SA machines, so dtivo owners would still need to use the MRV protocol)


----------



## bmerri19

Ok, seems I've managed to break my Tivoserver.

I was transferring a show from my PC to the Tivo and stopped it before completing the transfer. Now I can't get Tivoserver stay running. I've cleared the cache, all video files, went to the newer version mentioned above (tivoserver-0.4.4-a4.2(cygwin).rar).

I keep getting this error message in the Tivoserver DOS window:

15 [unknown (0x11C8)] tivoserver 4248 _cygtls::handle_exceptions: Exception
: STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION
1709 [unknown (0x11C8)] tivoserver 4248 open_stackdumpfile: Dumping stack tra
ce to tivoserver.exe.stackdump

Any help?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Krstofer

Hey Guys,
Haven't posted in a long time, but I check on this site once in a while when I get the urge to fool around with my TiVo.

So I thought I would post to thank you for all the good information on the site. I used this thread with the directions from the zipper thread, to install and run TivoServer. I successfully got it installed and transferred a movie, A christmas story, to my Tivo. No more breaking out my enormous DVD collection. This is going to be awesome.

The only issue I had was, when I set my movie folder, d:\movies, I got the "can not open \tmp\tmp.mv2 file" error. What I realized is I needed to make a d:\tmp directory since my movies were on the d:\ drive.

Other than that it was straight forward.

Much thanks!

Krs
[edit]
One thing I thought I would mention, when I run tivoserver, I do it from a command prompt, this way I can keep tabs on what is happening. It helped with the error I mentioned about. Running it from windows, only closes out the application. Also, you can see how much time is left when transferring movies.
[/edit]


----------



## Krstofer

Quick Question:

Is there a way I can rename files I have put on my Tivo? I copied over an AVI file, but the name is weird. I didn't pay attention to it before I transferred. I can delete and retransfer, but over the 10mb wireless connection it sure does take a long time.

Thanks.


----------



## Gargoyle557

Krstofer said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> Is there a way I can rename files I have put on my Tivo? I copied over an AVI file, but the name is weird. I didn't pay attention to it before I transferred. I can delete and retransfer, but over the 10mb wireless connection it sure does take a long time.
> 
> Thanks.


You could telnet in and type "mv oldfilename newfilename"
without the quotes of course.


----------



## Fofer

Gargoyle557 said:


> You could telnet in and type "mv oldfilename newfilename"
> without the quotes of course.


He's talking about video files in "Now Showing" that have transferred via TiVoServer. You can't simply rename them via mv.

You can use TiVoWebPlus to edit their names though...


----------



## Krstofer

Thanks Guys. I have a renewed ove of TiVo. I got a bunch of people to buy it, now I need to get them to hack it.


----------



## Krstofer

Hey Guys,
Ok, I am having some trouble. I tried to transfer a file, wmv, that gave me an error and tivoserver shut down. However, when I restart I it is continuing to try and transfer this file.

How do I stop this from happening?

Here is the error message I am getting.

Seems that stream 1 comes from film source: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 25.00 (25/1)
Input #0, asf, from 'd:\Movies/SOC.wmv':
Duration: 00:01:26.3, start: 2.000000, bitrate: 882 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Audio: wmav2, 44100 Hz, stereo, 96 kb/s
Stream #0.1, 25.00 fps: Video: wmv3, yuv420p, 640x480
Output #0, mpeg2video, to '/tmp/tmp.m2v':
Stream #0.0, nan fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 640x480, q=2-31, 2000 kb/s

Output #1, mp2, to '/tmp/tmp.m2a':
Stream #1.0: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]This decoder is not supposed to produce picture. Dont report th
is as a bug!
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]Profile 1:
frmrtq_postproc=6, bitrtq_postproc=12
LoopFilter=0, MultiRes=0, FastUVMV=0, Extended MV=0
Rangered=0, VSTransform=0, Overlap=1, SyncMarker=0
DQuant=1, Quantizer mode=0, Max B frames=0
Press [q] to stop encoding
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 1200 DC, 1200 AC, 1200 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]concealing 1200 DC, 1200 AC, 1200 MV errors
[wmv3 @ 0x80ed68]VOP DQuant info
3 [unknown (0xF68)] tivoserver 516 _cygtls::handle_exceptions: Exception:
STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION
2318 [unknown (0xF68)] tivoserver 516 open_stackdumpfile: Dumping stack trace
to tivoserver.exe.stackdump


----------



## BTUx9

first thing to try would be to remove the file from the served dir


----------



## Krstofer

That worked, thanks.

Can anyone tell me how to deal with the error, "Could not find codec parameters?" Does that mean I need to reencode the video or something?

I tried to reencode another movie and for some reason when I transfer it stops half way through, but doesn't give an error.


----------



## TAsunder

So... I have an S1 SA, a DirectTV Tivo S2, and a Series 3 HD Tivo. Best I can figure, not a single one of those would work with TivoServer on my PC, because none have MRV. Is that correct? Is there any way to hack MRV functionality into a S1? I know I can extract from S1, but there doesn't seem to be a way to stream from PC to Tivo for any of these models.

Can the DTV be hacked to enable MRV or do I only get all the other 7.1 functionality except MRV?


----------



## Krstofer

TAsunder, yes, I have a hacked dTivo series 2 and I use TivoServer, but it does need to be hacked. As far as I can tell, they can all use TivoServer. 

Krs


----------



## SteelersFan

TAsunder said:


> ...Can the DTV be hacked to enable MRV or do I only get all the other 7.1 functionality except MRV?


Here's probably the easiest way to enable the functionality you are looking for from your S2 DTivo. Make sure your model is supported before you start!


----------



## rpdre1

I updated the first post with a link to a new tivoserver version (supports wmv3), everybody should try it out. Especially if you are using an old version like 0.4.3,etc.

Thanks to THardie for updating tivoserver with a newer ffmpeg that supports wmv3, SteveT for compiling a cygwin binary for Windows users, thanks to BTUx9 for fixing too many things to list , and wsewell for creating such a great project.


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> I updated the first post with a link to a new tivoserver version (supports wmv3), everybody should try it out. Especially if you are using an old version like 0.4.3,etc.
> 
> Thanks to THardie for updating tivoserver with a newer ffmpeg that supports wmv3, SteveT for compiling a cygwin binary for Windows users, thanks to BTUx9 for fixing too many things to list , and wsewell for creating such a great project.


Thanks for posting this and thanks to all who helped.

I have a question as to Series 1 non DD ty files being played through TivoServer on a series 2. In previous versions the audio would not play with Series 1 ty files. When I saw this newer version I had hoped it would have worked, but after trying this version it did not change. Series 1 non DD ty files play video great, but there is not any audio.

Is this something that could ever be incorporated? If not, what kind of suggestions are there for converting several hundred series 1 ty files to work with TivoServer? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Redux

Human123 said:


> what kind of suggestions are there for converting several hundred series 1 ty files to work with TivoServer?


There is a program called something like ty1to2 that will do it.

I am not certain about this, but I believe the old and venerable tystudio (which works better on series 1 files, actually) will do the job. You may have to experiment with the settings. Since these files you speak of are NOT on a tivo I see no problem discussing the two above methodologies. Tystudio also works on resident files (on series 1 only I believe) but you're not asking about that.

If you put the ty's back up, tivotool would then be very useful but, again, you're not asking about that.


----------



## rpdre1

The latest ty1to2 is here: /forum/showthread.php?p=235878#post235878 @ DDB

Get ty1to2-1.5.zip and xml-win-lib.zip from that post and extract them into the same folder.

If you wanted to do a lot of ty's overnight, you could save this as a .bat file and run it in the same folder as ty1to2:



Code:


:: Based on rbautch's tyffmpeg.bat
@echo off

:: SET SOURCE PATH HERE
@set sourcepath=C:\Path\Here\Dont\Use\Spaces\Or\See\Example\Below

:: SET DESTINATION PATH HERE
@set destpath=C:\DOCUME~1\User\Applic~1\Video

::

for %%x in (%sourcepath%\*.ty) do (
ty1to2 -i "%sourcepath%\%%~nx.ty" -o "%destpath%\%%~nx.ty"
)

I would make new folders called C:\tyin and C:\tyout and use those to keep it simple.


----------



## Human123

Thanks alot for the excellent help.

I knew a .bat file would help me, problem was I hadn't a clue on how to write one.
Thanks again.


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> The latest ty1to2 is here: /forum/showthread.php?p=235878#post235878 @ DDB
> 
> Get ty1to2-1.5.zip and xml-win-lib.zip from that post and extract them into the same folder.
> 
> If you wanted to do a lot of ty's overnight, you could save this as a .bat file and run it in the same folder as ty1to2:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :: Based on rbautch's tyffmpeg.bat
> @echo off
> 
> :: SET SOURCE PATH HERE
> @set sourcepath=C:\Path\Here\Dont\Use\Spaces\Or\See\Example\Below
> 
> :: SET DESTINATION PATH HERE
> @set destpath=C:\DOCUME~1\User\Applic~1\Video
> 
> ::
> 
> for %%x in (%sourcepath%\*.ty) do (
> ty1to2 -i "%sourcepath%\%%~nx.ty" -o "%destpath%\%%~nx.ty"
> )
> 
> I would make new folders called C:\tyin and C:\tyout and use those to keep it simple.


I am having a problem with the bat file. I am using my I: drive as it has the most space. I created 2 folders in root called TyIn and TyOut. I had several ty files in the root of I: itself. I also made a folder caled Ty1to2 and downloaded and unrared the files you mentioned.

The bat file is in Ty1to2 with the downloaded files. When I first ran it I saw that it was looking for all the files that were in the root of I: and saying that it could not find them by each of their filename in I:\TyIn.

I then moved all the Tyfiles out of the root into a folder called tyfiles. I still had 1 tyfile in TyIn. Now when I run it it does nothing. Just quickly opens up a dosbox and closes.
Here is a paste of the bat file I used

:: Based on rbautch's tyffmpeg.bat
@echo off

:: SET SOURCE PATH HERE
@set sourcepath=I:\TyIn

:: SET DESTINATION PATH HERE
@set destpath=I:\TyOut

::

for %%x in (%sourcepath%\*.ty) do (
ty1to2 -i "%sourcepath%\%%~nx.ty" -o "%destpath%\%%~nx.ty"
)

Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Krstofer

Hey Guys,

I was transferring a file that doesn't have the right codec and tivoserver shuts down. when I start it back up it tries to transfer again. Is there a way to stop the transfer without having to remove the file from the directory?

Is there a que or something where I can remove the file?

Thanks,
Krs


----------



## rpdre1

you can clear the MRV queue with this in telnet:



Code:


echo MfsRubbishTree /RecordingQueueItem | tivosh

are you using the latest tivoserver btw? (updated link in first post.)


----------



## Krstofer

I just downloaded the latest one, but have not installed it yet. I am in the middle of transferring a file.

Does that code only clearn the MRV queue?


----------



## Redux

rpdre1 said:


> I updated the first post with a link to a new tivoserver version (supports wmv3), everybody should try it out. Especially if you are using an old version like 0.4.3,etc.
> 
> Thanks to THardie for updating tivoserver with a newer ffmpeg that supports wmv3, SteveT for compiling a cygwin binary for Windows users, thanks to BTUx9 for fixing too many things to list , and wsewell for creating such a great project.


Is this a branch from the original project? Will the project site continue with versions independant of this branch, or come to an end, or will the project be updated with this version and any successors at some point?

Thanks.


----------



## louiss3000

Roundboy,

Were you able to get Tivoserver to compile on FC5? I had that issue as well, try this:

_Should it benefit anyone, the Tivoserver - AMD AthlonXP - FC5 build can be found at:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/lddd5p_

This executable works fine on FC5, on an AMD system.


----------



## drvcrash

I just started using the the newer tivoserver in the first post a couple days ago. I notice that now it doesnt support .mov podcast now. Anybody know if this was taken out?


----------



## BTUx9

which formats that tivoserver supports are completely controlled by the build and what libraries are linked in.


----------



## drvcrash

Thats what I was figuring. DO you know of any threads that show how to build it myself? I havent come across any in my searching that really show everything I need. Im already used to compiling source for the web servers I manage though they are all freebsd.


----------



## HiDefHusker

Does anyone else try to use Nero Recode media files with tivoserver? I get the following error with the latest tivoserver binary.



Code:


Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'filename.mp4':
  Duration: 01:39:40.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1271 kb/s
  Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 720x368, 23.98 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 48000 Hz, stereo
  Stream #0.2(eng): Data: mp4s / 0x7334706D
        newh= 276, Padding= 204, ar= 1.33333, br= 2692
AVI2 stats: 720x368, dur=99:41, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.19
        nchunks: 15724, nparts: 9
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'filename.mp4':
  Duration: 01:39:40.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1271 kb/s
  Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 720x368, 23.98 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 48000 Hz, stereo
  Stream #0.2(eng): Data: mp4s / 0x7334706D
[mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0x7d08c4]ISO: File Type Major Brand: ndsc
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'filename.mp4':
  Duration: 01:39:40.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1271 kb/s
  Stream #0.0(eng), 1001/24000: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 720x368, 1001/24000, 23.98 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1(eng), 8/375: Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 48000 Hz, stereo
  Stream #0.2(eng), 1001/30000: Data: mp4s / 0x7334706D
Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
  Stream #0.0, 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
  Stream #1.0, 1/90000: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 1001/30000, q=2-31, 2500 kb/s, 29.97 fps(c)
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1


----------



## Krstofer

Hey Guys,

I found something interesting today.

I connected my tivo to my network to start transfering some new avi's I created. I started tivoserver and got an error, "Unable to bind to socket 2300." So I searched here and I saw someone else had the problem but was able to fix it by restarting.

However I am in the middle of encoding my last dvd in my job queue using autogk. I decided to use netstat just to see if I could find what is using the port and possible kill it, and it turns out autogk is using port 2300:

TCP main:2300 208-64-39-121.len0x.juggs.eqwindows.pom.shared.web.shellpower.org:http CLOSE_WAIT 924
[AutoGK.exe]

Anyone know why this is?


----------



## Fofer

Krstofer said:


> TCP main:2300 208-64-39-121.len0x.*juggs*.eqwindows.pom.shared.web.shellpower.org:http CLOSE_WAIT 924
> [AutoGK.exe]


----------



## shanew1289

Data collection is in everything these days. Read the fine print in the EULA of the software and it SHOULD state it is collecting anonymous data for whatver reason. Then it has to connect to the net to send it to its main server.

Or its just checking for updates of the software.

Just some guesses.


----------



## Krstofer

Krstofer said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> TCP main:2300 208-64-39-121.len0x.juggs.eqwindows.*pom*.shared.web.shellpower.org:http CLOSE_WAIT 924
> [AutoGK.exe]


LOL Fofer The funny thing is, I saw juggs then saw pom, which I thought was porn and started to worry. haha

What's interesting is after my dvd finished converting, I shut it down and started TivoServer. I started a transfer then started autogk to convert another movie. Instead of getting an error it stalled the tivoServer transfer.

Weird.


----------



## Fofer

Krstofer said:


> I saw juggs then saw pom, which I thought was porn


Hehe, me too!


----------



## jeremybb

Just installed the new version of tivo server on my PC. It shows up right away with the correct list of shows on the TIVO. But, when I transfer a show to the TIVO, it fails after ~10' worth of show (tried on 3 different ~45' .avi files). It does not always fail in exactly the same spot for the same show FWIW.

See the screenshots of the log.


----------



## Redux

Is this a branch from the original project? Will the project site continue with versions independant of this branch, or come to an end, or will the project be updated with this version and any successors at some point?

Thanks.


----------



## scruffy

The tivoserver vertion i'm using put a file in the cache dir that has the following info in it.
this version i can not find were the file is. i need these files because this is were i put the movie discription in so i can see it on the tivo.

the file name look like this 3_NEEDLES.ty.2630877218
and is located here C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXXXX\Application Data\.tivoserver\cache
 
################################################################################
# Tivoserver 0.4.4
# This is a cached version of the information for file:
#
# H:\DRAMA/3_NEEDLES.ty
#
# Please edit with care, and leave the top 6 entries where they are  
################################################################################
FileURL=H:\DRAMA/3_NEEDLES.ty
LastModTime=1156120997
FolderName=DRAMA
Program.Title=3_NEEDLES
Recording.StartTime=2597
Recording.StartDate=13381
################################################################################
# Please leave entries above this comment where they are. Same for those below
################################################################################
NumParts=6
Program.Actor=
Program.DescLanguage=English
Program.Description=
Program.EpisodeTitle=
Program.Genre=
Program.IsEpisode=
Program.OriginalAirDate=
Program.RootServerId=
Program.ServerId=
Program.ServerVersion=
Program.ShowType=
Program.TmsId=
Program.TvRating=
Recording.CallSign=tymplex
Recording.Duration=7368
Recording.StopTime=7368
Recording.StreamFileSize=2750848
Showing.Date=13381
Showing.Duration=7367
Showing.Time=2597


----------



## Les_D

Hello and thanks for the great software and hard work,

I have a HDVR2 @ 6.2 that is Superpatched.
I'm using the Linksys USB Ethernet adaptor (Don't remember the model)
WinXP SP2 firewall disabled.

I have the updated TivoServer .4.4 A4.6 that is now on the first page.

I launch it from the command line, and I'm using the default Settings.cfg file.
I've copied 1 .TY file to the video directory I created under APPLICATION DATA.

I can see TivoServer in the Now Playing list, but when i select it I get the "Can not connect/Check your settings" message.

I have no firewalls on the PC.
I have multiple NICs in the PC, but when I specify the IP for the home network, the TivoServer does not even show up.



Code:


AVI2!
**  Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video' **
 +  Heroes-Pilot.ty
Calculating part info for C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
  --> Checking for Header 0 C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
  --> Checking for Header 1 C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
  --> Checking for Header 2 C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
  --> Checking for Header 3 C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
  --> Checking for Header 4 C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
  --> Checking for Header 5 C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
  --> Checking for Header 6 C:\Documents and Settings\Les\Application Data/video/Heroes-Pilot.ty
streamFileSize changed from 0 to 1063680
SUCCESS: ( 1216610337 ) -> Heroes-Pilot : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  ******  Finished Loading 1 Shows ******


----------



## fredfillis

mike32940 said:


> Thanks NoCheese that did it!
> 
> My final batch file looks like this and works a treat:
> 
> set homepath=\Documents and Settings\YOURWINDOWSUSERNAMEHERE
> set homedrive=c:
> 
> :Start
> d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
> Goto Start


This makes the .tivoserver folder in the same location as tivoserver.exe, fine with me! I've searched around and can't find information on command line switches for tivoserver. Can anyone clue me in?

I got the service running nicely, thanks to mike32940 and NoCheese 

I downloaded the Resource Tool Kit (2003, XP) from here and followed the instructions on how to create a user defined service from here

When you install the resource tool kit, change the install folder to something short and sweet. I used C:\RKTools.

Now, it would be nice if there were a way to have a clickable status bar icon so tivoserver could be eyeballed now and again!

*[update]*Well, running as a service did not work. Neither of my units could establish a connection. Killing the service and just running the batch file worked just fine. I have Tivo Desktop V2.3 installed on this machine. Would that make a difference?

Video seems a bit jittery (originally mpg taken off with tytools and commercials cut out with videoredo) and possibly audio just out of sync. Im using 0.4.4-a4.6_cygwin*[/update]*


----------



## Human123

rpdre1 said:


> The latest ty1to2 is here: /forum/showthread.php?p=235878#post235878 @ DDB
> 
> Get ty1to2-1.5.zip and xml-win-lib.zip from that post and extract them into the same folder.
> 
> If you wanted to do a lot of ty's overnight, you could save this as a .bat file and run it in the same folder as ty1to2:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :: Based on rbautch's tyffmpeg.bat
> @echo off
> 
> :: SET SOURCE PATH HERE
> @set sourcepath=C:\Path\Here\Dont\Use\Spaces\Or\See\Example\Below
> 
> :: SET DESTINATION PATH HERE
> @set destpath=C:\DOCUME~1\User\Applic~1\Video
> 
> ::
> 
> for %%x in (%sourcepath%\*.ty) do (
> ty1to2 -i "%sourcepath%\%%~nx.ty" -o "%destpath%\%%~nx.ty"
> )
> 
> I would make new folders called C:\tyin and C:\tyout and use those to keep it simple.


This batch file is working well for me except for 1 minor problem. I have my old series 1 and series 2 ty files all mixed together. Running this on a folder will do the series 1 and the series 2 which it did not need to do. 
Is there a switch for this program that can be added to the batch file to tell it to skip files that don't need to be converted? This should be series 2 ty files and series 1 DD ty files.
Thanks


----------



## mike32940

My tivoserver is hung up waiting for a transfer to complete for a deleted file. In the past I've solved this by deleting the contents of the cache folder however the cache folder in this case is empty.

Here's what I see:

D:\TivoServer>d:\Tivoserver\tivoserver.exe -d d:\Tivoserver
Application Data directory has been set to d:\Tivoserver
dirs: d:\Tivoserver, d:\Tivoserver/.tivoserver, d:\Tivoserver/.tivoserver/cache
Tivoserver 0.4.4-a6(cygwin)

It creates a d:\tivoserver\.tivoserver\cache folder but it's empty. I checked C:\Documents and Settings\MYUSERNAME\Application Data for a tivoserver folder and there isn't one.

Anyone tell me where the cache has gone?


----------



## BTUx9

cache was disabled in the last few releases
(because some code changes broke it)


----------



## DallasGeek

I am new to TiVo...I just setup TivoServer on Mac OS X and my Series 2 TiVo.

I have found this problem in the thread but no solution that makes sense to me, using a Mac.

When I click on the TivoServer icon in my "Now Playing" menu I get the "transfers not enabled" screen on my TiVo. I have made sure that transfers are, in fact, enabled in my TiVo account, what can I do to resolve this issue?

Thanks!
Joe
Dallas, TX


----------



## SteelersFan

DallasGeek said:


> I am new to TiVo...I just setup TivoServer on Mac OS X and my Series 2 TiVo.
> 
> I have found this problem in the thread but no solution that makes sense to me, using a Mac.
> 
> When I click on the TivoServer icon in my "Now Playing" menu I get the "transfers not enabled" screen on my TiVo. I have made sure that transfers are, in fact, enabled in my TiVo account, what can I do to resolve this issue?
> 
> Thanks!
> Joe
> Dallas, TX


Is your Tivo superpatched?If it needs to be, you've got some reading to do.


----------



## DallasGeek

Ok...

Anyone want to help me?


----------



## mike32940

Anyone else having problems with 8.1 and tivoserver? Since upgrading to 8.1 the last 5 shows I've transfered have all caused a tivo reset at some point during playback. They transfer ok but around 20 minutes into the show tivo reboots. If I fast forward past this point I can watch the rest of the show.

I tried upgrading to the latest version from 0.4.4-a3 but it caused problems with the sound on transfers so I rolled back. 

Thanks
Mike

PS Thanks for the info on the cache!


----------



## SteelersFan

DallasGeek said:


> Ok...
> 
> Anyone want to help me?


I assume by your reply that your Tivo is not hacked (Superpatched). You need more help than this thread is meant for but google "Tivo hacking". Do some searching and reading over on the forum in the first google hit (can't really mention the site here, its forbidden). Start a new thread here or there with questions.


----------



## c_tripps_2k

Hi, I downloaded and set up Tivoserver version 0.4.4-a6 and transferred a .vob file and noticed that the audio is out of sync with the video. I checked on my computer and the .vob seems to be ok. Has anyone else experienced anything similar to this?


----------



## DallasGeek

Well...thanks for that but I didn't realize it was such a hot mess to get a few videos to play on there...Ill just stick with plugging in my laptop


----------



## cr33p

[COLOR=Yellow]Hey everyone, i just updated my Tivoserver with the latest build, tried transferring a mpg file and it keeps crashing here is my output any ideas?  [/COLOR] Selected Show = 9
--------------------------------------------
Record 56/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 830K/s 2.2x Avg=830K/s ETA 101:27 0x00000000
Record 118/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1114K/s 1.9x Avg=1114K/s ETA 75:31 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=2719550 required(DTS)
=2703442
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=001085 sector=00001085
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 156336 frame=000781 sector=00000927
Record 150/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1197K/s 1.8x Avg=1197K/s ETA 70:13 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=3480507 required(DTS)
=3081442
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=001260 sector=00001260
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=000906 sector=00001076
Record 190/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1392K/s 1.6x Avg=1266K/s ETA 60:18 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=4470097 required(DTS)
=3457282
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=001434 sector=00001434
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 49394 frame=001032 sector=00001222
Record 222/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1670K/s 1.5x Avg=1323K/s ETA 50:14 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=5121082 required(DTS)
=3835282
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=001609 sector=00001609
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001157 sector=00001369
Record 244/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1656K/s 1.7x Avg=1329K/s ETA 50:38 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=5623370 required(DTS)
=4211122
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=001783 sector=00001783
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 78445 frame=001283 sector=00001517
Record 264/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1594K/s 1.7x Avg=1332K/s ETA 52:35 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=6081482 required(DTS)
=4589122
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=001958 sector=00001958
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001408 sector=00001664
Record 286/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1544K/s 1.8x Avg=1338K/s ETA 54:15 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=6612025 required(DTS)
Record 288/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1544K/s 1.8x Avg=1339K/s ETA 54:15
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=002132 sector=00002132
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 21876 frame=001534 sector=00001812
Record 308/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1505K/s 1.9x Avg=1342K/s ETA 55:37 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=7103359 required(DTS)
=5342962
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=002307 sector=00002307
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001659 sector=00001959
Record 324/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1445K/s 2.0x Avg=1333K/s ETA 57:55 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=7459515 required(DTS)
=5718802
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=002481 sector=00002481
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 15028 frame=001785 sector=00002107
Record 344/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1414K/s 2.2x Avg=1333K/s ETA 59:09 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=7895486 required(DTS)
=6096802
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=002656 sector=00002656
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001910 sector=00002254
Record 360/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1353K/s 2.2x Avg=1329K/s ETA 61:47 ++ WARN: [
tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=8301399 required(DTS)
=6472642
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=002830 sector=00002830
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 20395 frame=002036 sector=00002402
**ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exiting

C:\>


----------



## ttodd1

I'm guessing:

**ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exiting"


----------



## cr33p

Yeah who knows, I gave up and moved on to other files to test with. What I have noticed is a significant increase in transcode and transfer speeds if I pre transcode my files to mpeg's , prior to running them through tivoserver, I went from moving a 45 min avi in like 3 hrs to moving the same 45 min mpeg in about 20-25 minutes. And on a SD Tv the quality didnt really seem to be impacted.


----------



## BTUx9

Later versions of tivoserver will directly copy video streams if they are properly formatted mpeg2. If you're bothering pre-transcoding, might as well use the ffmpeg with ty support (on DDB) and create true ty's... they'll take the same space and it does a better job than tivoserver for most streams.


----------



## falc122727

mike32940 said:


> Anyone else having problems with 8.1 and tivoserver? Since upgrading to 8.1 the last 5 shows I've transfered have all caused a tivo reset at some point during playback. They transfer ok but around 20 minutes into the show tivo reboots. If I fast forward past this point I can watch the rest of the show.


Same problem here. As I'm playing back videos I've transferred from my PC via Tivoserver, I get a freeze and then a reboot. This occurs in the same spots of each video (usually during a scene where there is a bright flash or a lot of bright white in the background).

Background: I hacked my TCD240080 with the 7.2.2-oth-K1 Killhdinitrd kernel back in September. All was working perfectly, and I loved the flexibility of Tivoserver. Recently I was forced to upgrade and used the Slicer to go from 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140 to 8.1-01-2-140. Like others, I intially had a problem with rebooting when the USB was hooked up and loaded the backport drivers to fix it and then loaded the latest Superpatch. However right after this, the freezing and rebooting in the middle of videos started. I'm getting it on newly transferred videos and ones I transferred months ago. The older ones used to play perfectly until I upgraded to 8.1.

I have tried everything I can think of including doing a Clear and Delete Everything, disabling TivoWebPlus, reloading the Tivoserver software on my PC, etc.


----------



## Les_D

I understand the hesitancy folks have answering support questions about Beta and Alpha software. 

I have downloaded the source and I'll be looking through it this weekend, but if there is some documentation about getting Tivoserver working, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Les_D


----------



## falc122727

falc122727 said:


> Same problem here. As I'm playing back videos I've transferred from my PC via Tivoserver, I get a freeze and then a reboot. This occurs in the same spots of each video (usually during a scene where there is a bright flash or a lot of bright white in the background).


I finally solved the problem. I restored an unhacked 7.2 image and then let Tivo upgrade to 8.1 on it's own. I then rehacked from scratch. I guess it must have been something with the Slicer.

One note: This time I only changed one backport driver, usbnet.o. I left 
usb-ohci.o usbcore.o alone.


----------



## mike32940

falc122727 said:


> I finally solved the problem. I restored an unhacked 7.2 image and then let Tivo upgrade to 8.1 on it's own. I then rehacked from scratch. I guess it must have been something with the Slicer.
> 
> One note: This time I only changed one backport driver, usbnet.o. I left
> usb-ohci.o usbcore.o alone.


UNfortunately this is how I did my upgrade - let tivo upgrade from 7.2.2 and then update usbnet.o manually. I didn't use the Slicer. I'll try pulling the drives and reverting to the previous tivoapp and resuperpatch maybe that'll help.


----------



## tibo

kind of new to tivoserver: I think I might have missed something, I have a zippered drive, rbautch enhancements, tivoserver installed and it shows up on the now playing list.
I can telnet in, tivoweb in, but I cannot figure out how to transfer a show from tivo to the server... nothing I tried works.

I converted a small avi to .ty using ffmpeg and dropped it in the server folder, this got rid of no files in the tivo server, and when I click on it, nothing shows up so I am unable to try and transfer from server to tivo.

so I am now stuck... why I can't you transfer shows from dvr to tivoserver or dvr cannot see the wa.ty file I created as a test.

What is the normal process to transfer... I see no obvious transfer options other than save to vcr. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fredfillis

Trying a roll your own .cache file with Tivoserver.

I have a bunch of video in one folder on the PC and would like to transfer to the tivo so they all end up in the same folder on the NPL.

This is one of my cache files. I made up the TMSID number.


Code:


Program.Description=This is an unedited compilation of video from Tape 1 recorded on GS500 and then rendered to mpg with Vegas Movie Studio.
Program.EpisodeTitle=Christmas Tape 1
Program.IsEpisode=True
Series.Title=Xmas
Showing.Duration=3272
TMSID=SH699999

Now, it seems to work but with a minor glitch. My videos appear in the correct folder when I look at them on the tivo->tivoserver. However, the text appears to be shifted up half a line. So I see the folder symbol and then, shifted up half a line I see the bottom half of the folder name (Xmas) and then below the folder name, the top half of the quantity in the folder.

I'm editing and converting to Unix format using Notepad++. Is there some sort of special character I should be using on the end of each line? Anyone spot the obvious error in my approach?


----------



## falc122727

tibo said:


> kind of new to tivoserver: I think I might have missed something, I have a zippered drive, rbautch enhancements, tivoserver installed and it shows up on the now playing list.
> I can telnet in, tivoweb in, but I cannot figure out how to transfer a show from tivo to the server... nothing I tried works.
> 
> I converted a small avi to .ty using ffmpeg and dropped it in the server folder, this got rid of no files in the tivo server, and when I click on it, nothing shows up so I am unable to try and transfer from server to tivo.
> 
> so I am now stuck... why I can't you transfer shows from dvr to tivoserver or dvr cannot see the wa.ty file I created as a test.
> 
> What is the normal process to transfer... I see no obvious transfer options other than save to vcr. Any help would be appreciated.


1) Is your Tivo superpatched? It must be superpatched to work with Tivoserver

2) How did you edit the .cfg file to tell it what directory on your PC the files are in? If you used notepad or wordpad it won't work. You'll need a DOS to Unix convertor.


----------



## tibo

falc... the tivo is zippered, and enhanced, which should also be superpatched, I used notepad++


----------



## falc122727

falc122727 said:


> I finally solved the problem. I restored an unhacked 7.2 image and then let Tivo upgrade to 8.1 on it's own. I then rehacked from scratch. I guess it must have been something with the Slicer.
> 
> One note: This time I only changed one backport driver, usbnet.o. I left
> usb-ohci.o usbcore.o alone.


I spoke too soon. The rebooting problem came back again. I tried a suggestion from Jamie at DDB and replaced the module ehci-hcd.o with the backport module. Still got the problem.

I finally decided just to restore a backup of my hacked 7.3. Since it was out of guide data, MRV was disabled and I could not use Tivoserver. I then re-ran guided setup and got guide data through 1/12/07. Tivoserver again worked pefectly with no freezing/reboots. However, becasue Tivo wants me to upgrade to 8.1, I will not get any guide data with the daily call to the mothership. On 1/12/07, I will have to re-run guided setup to get another 2 weeks of data and keep MRV active. I will therefore need to re-run guided setup every 2 weeks to keep MRV (for Tivoserver) active. An inconvenience but worth it to me since I use this Tivo primarily for Tivoserver.

I wish there was a hack out there to do one of the following with a lower software version waiting for an update:

1) Give me nightly guide data updates or
2) Keep MRV enabled even when I'm out of guide data. And no, this is not theft of service as I have a lifetime.


----------



## PowerfulOne

cr33p said:


> Selected Show = 9
> --------------------------------------------
> Record 56/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 830K/s 2.2x Avg=830K/s ETA 101:27 0x00000000
> Record 118/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1114K/s 1.9x Avg=1114K/s ETA 75:31 ++ WARN: [
> tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=2719550 required(DTS)
> =2703442
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=001085 sector=00001085
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 156336 frame=000781 sector=00000927
> .
> .
> .
> tivoserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=7895486 required(DTS)
> =6096802
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=002656 sector=00002656
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001910 sector=00002254
> Record 360/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1353K/s 2.2x Avg=1329K/s ETA 61:47 ++ WARN: [
> tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=8301399 required(DTS)
> =6472642
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=002830 sector=00002830
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 20395 frame=002036 sector=00002402
> **ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exiting
> C:\>


I too have this problem with the current version of tivoserver. With only some mpg files, and not others (2 of 8 similar files won't work in tiovoserver). The .mpg files I am dealing with were transcoded from .avi files with TMpgEnc Express 4 (to write them to DVD). They play OK on the computer and on TV via DVD. The .avi files they were made from transfer OK with tivoserver.

Is this just one of the "some files just won't work with tivoserver"? Does anyone know just what the problem is here?

ANOTHER QUESTION: Should I be able to return to the prior version of tivoserver simply by running the .exe from it rather than the current one? Because it doesn't seem to. Running the older version of tivoserver.exe seems to get the current version again. It's hard to tell. I noticed (when I installed it) that the newer version runs faster by several times, and when I run the older version now it too runs at the faster rate. What's going on?


----------



## zoo76

I have been using Tivo Server on a desktop form more than a year now. With the purchase of a new desktop, I want to change the server from the old to the new system.

I have Tivo server running on both computers but cannot get my 4 Tivo systems to recognize the proper (new) computer.

I've tried everything removing Tivo server from both computers (and hope this isn't the answer).

Can you tell me how to change Tivo servers?

Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

re: grouping on tivo, it's not as simple as making up a TMSID (and I'm pretty sure it doesn't appear as just TMSID in the cache file)... do some research on creation of custom folders (rbautch has a script to do so)

re: 8.1... do the reboot happen with .tmf files extracted with mfs_ftp? what about .tmf files that have been re-inserted with mfs_ftp? Does the reboot seem to happen on a part boundary?

re: tibo: What does the tivo say when you try to connect to tivoserver? did you set the mrv name for your tivo?


----------



## falc122727

BTUx9 said:


> re: 8.1... do the reboot happen with .tmf files extracted with mfs_ftp? what about .tmf files that have been re-inserted with mfs_ftp? Does the reboot seem to happen on a part boundary?


My reboots occur on avi files transfered from my PC through Tivoserver. It seems to happen mostly during scenes with very bright lights or flashes.


----------



## BTUx9

hmm... sounds like it may have to do with maximum bitrate, though I wouldn't expect that to be changed by a s/w upgrade... 

Try lowering the bitrate in the configuration to see if it helps


----------



## falc122727

BTUx9 said:


> hmm... sounds like it may have to do with maximum bitrate, though I wouldn't expect that to be changed by a s/w upgrade...
> 
> Try lowering the bitrate in the configuration to see if it helps


Thanks. When I finally am forced to upgrade to 8.1, I'll give it a try. The weird thing is that files that were transferred and working perfectly under 7.3, freeze and cause reboots during playback under 8.3.


----------



## mphare

Well, I'm having lots of fun. Glad I invested in 3 DSR704s. They are superpatched and I'm having a blast with HMO, MRV and now TiVoServer. Great addition to the package.

Thanks!


----------



## goony

Try this one as well: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337822&page=1&pp=30


----------



## BTUx9

goony said:


> Try this one as well: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337822&page=1&pp=30


When posting that link, it'd be good to mention that it's only for machines that support TivoToGo (i.e. Series 2, non-directv)


----------



## goony

BTUx9 said:


> When posting that link, it'd be good to mention that it's only for machines that support TivoToGo (i.e. Series 2, non-directv)


Yea, I just learned that... that means I have no use for it right now!


----------



## amuklc

I have messed with tivoserver for a couple days now. With the latest version(0.4.4-a4.6_cygwin) I seem to be able to get about 3 minutes at most of a file over, then tivoserver stops. Its always a buffer thing. Something I did wrong?
I did a full install of cygwin hoping that would help, tivoserver is running on a winxp machine with current updates(does media player matter).



Code:


Input #0, avi, from 'E:\movies/my show/myshow.avi':
  Duration: 00:41:36.8, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1181 kb/s
  Stream #0.0, 100000/2997003: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352, 2186/65535, 29.98
 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1, 3/125: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
  Stream #0.0, 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
  Stream #1.0, 1/90000: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 624x468, 1001/30000, q=2-31,
 2500 kb/s, 29.97 fps(c)
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
Press [q] to stop encoding
Proceeding with xfer
          ** Beginning transfer of show: myshow
About to Load Header
Record   50/1641, Part 1/5, 0%, 52K/s 0.2x Avg=52K/s  ETA 265:04  Error: Buffer
TY Buffer timed out writing -- Transcode failed to start or stalled
Closed TY Buffer------
Record   56/1641, Part 1/5, 0%, 46K/s 0.1x Avg=46K/s  ETA 304:34
 | Begin       = 0
 | End         = 1
 ---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Closing Connection 140 @ Wed Jan 31 10:34:52 2007


----------



## Vesper

Anyone had luck running Tivoserver on Vista? After getting it working (had to figure out where the new AppData folder was!), it does its thing and waits for connections. I tried to watch a show on my Tivo, but it died after about a 2 minutes of the show (an FFMPEG error I believe). It's not a big deal since I can boot back into XP to run it, but I was curious if anyone else has gotten this working?


----------



## BTUx9

There's some discussion about Vista on DDB... the tivoserver status and support thread


----------



## amuklc

so no advice for me here?

I still have not got a complete show to transfer.



Code:


Record  218/1656, Part 1/3, 6%, 42K/s 0.2x Avg=42K/s  ETA 156:36  Error: Buffer
Video Buffer timed out writing -- Transcode failed to start or stalled
Closed Video Buffer
Closed Audio Buffer
*** FFMPEG BUFFERS CLOSED
Record  250/1656, Part 1/3, 7%, 42K/s 0.2x Avg=42K/s  ETA 154:13  padding last 3
062 chunks
0x00000000SHED
Record  358/1656, Part 1/3, 10%, 42K/s 0.0x Avg=42K/s  ETA 149:32  Error: sendin
g Record Size and Timestamp
Closing Connection 141 @ Wed Feb  7 16:42:30 2007

Deleting AVI2---
FFMPEG Started.... joining until it dies
Deleting Buffers
Deleted AVI2


----------



## BTUx9

the -a6 binary isn't an official release of tivoserver, it was an attempt by someone to upgrade to a more recent ffmpeg (with mixed results, from the posts I've seen).

I'd suggest trying an earlier alpha or beta release


----------



## The Flush

I have an issue with some .avi files when I serve them to my Zippered DTivo. If I watch part of a show or choose to continue browsing Tivoserver while a first show transfers and then go back to watch the paused show or the first show transferred, Tivo won't resume playing or play the show and will instead ask if I want to delete the show, as if it is at the end of the show. If I choose do not delete, it will then tell me that the show was not able to be recorded. I'm not sure which version of Tivoserver I have since I am not at home now, but I think it required cygwin to work and is at least a year old. Any thought on what is causing this? If I watch a show straight through, there is usually no problem, unless I go back to watch it again sometimes.


----------



## wakedog

Flush-

I am having the exact same problem. Have and/or how did you fix this? I am using tivoserver_0.4.4-a4.6_cygwin.


----------



## BTUx9

I give up


----------



## PJO1966

Now that HMO/HME have been activated on the HR10-250, has anybody been able to get this to work? I see TivoServer in my Now Playing List. Clicking on it shows me all the same programs that were in my NPL, but the top of the screen indicates that I'm looking at the contents of TivoServer. I only have one .avi file in my video folder, and it is not showing up in the UI.


----------



## Fofer

PJO1966 said:


> Now that HMO/HME have been activated on the HR10-250, has anybody been able to get this to work?


From what I undertsand, it won't work (yet?)

This is because TiVoServer relies on MRV, and this post says:



Yog-Sothoth said:


> MRV doesn't work; you can only see the other DVRs on your network, not their content.


(From this thread, for more info.)

There is an HME app out there called "MovieLoader," however, that may fill the gap... I'll be checking that out myself shortly.


----------



## BTUx9

Fofer said:


> From what I undertsand, it won't work (yet?)
> 
> This is because TiVoServer relies on MRV, and this post says:
> 
> (From this thread, for more info.)


spot on, and I don't believe the guts of the MRV code are in 6.3's tivoapp (unlike 6.2, which just didn't have it enabled)
The same is true of the Tivo To Go / HME stuff


----------



## PJO1966

Fofer said:


> From what I undertsand, it won't work (yet?)
> 
> This is because TiVoServer relies on MRV, and this post says:
> 
> (From this thread, for more info.)
> 
> There is an HME app out there called "MovieLoader," however, that may fill the gap... I'll be checking that out myself shortly.


I'll have to give MovieLoader another look. I was having trouble installing it, but then again my system is a mess.


----------



## PJO1966

In installing MovieLoader I somehow lost telnet & TivoWebPlus connectivity... again.


----------



## Fofer

PJO1966 said:


> In installing MovieLoader I somehow lost telnet & TivoWebPlus connectivity... again.


  
MovieLoader is a java program and it "installs" on the PC. I don't see how that could possibly affect telnet and TWP on the TiVo.

(Still, this discussion is probably better served in a MovieLoader thread, in the forum where it's active development is being discussed.)


----------



## Krosis

This program is exactly what I've been looking for, it's working great!

I'm running a DirecTivo SD-DVR120 and reading this thread has enabled me to get it working with minimal fuss. I didn't even bother with reading it at first, didn't think my lowly DTV unit was capable 

I did have to do a few things, changed the config to always transcode, solved some problems with some videos aborting during the transfer and others going pixelization crazy. I also upped the minimum bitrate to 4000, a bit excessive I know, but it makes me feel better and I do see a difference on the *lowest* quality recordings. Strange, but the good videos don't need it, it actually helps the bad ones though.

So far I've only had one video not work, that was a quick time movie. Other QT movies have worked fine though. It even worked on an AVI file that would not play on the transferring computer, still not sure how it managed that 

So far I have seen only two issues. Sometimes a video claims to be longer than it is and appears to have aborted during transfer. For example, I go to play it and it says it's 15 minutes but the green bar only goes half way as if it was aborted. The whole video is there though, seems to be a problem with the total time reported by the file. No biggie. The other issue is sound balance, it seems the right channel is always quieter than the left channel. Might not even have noticed if I didn't have my power meters hooked up. I tried changing the config settings for the audio, but it didn't help. This is a bit of an issue and I'd like to figure out what is causing it.

Edit: Scratch that audio issue... I turned everything off and then back on and now it's balanced. Must have been a fluke with my audio setup.

Otherwise, I'm very impressed. It's a shame DTV has abandoned Tivo


----------



## bmerri19

I was trying out the latest version of Tivoserver and it appears that some transfers are "stuck". I attempted to transfer 4 programs from my computer to my Tivo - the first one worked fine, and that was it.

I tried doing a transfer from that Tivo to my other Tivo in my basement and it adds the transfer to the Now Playing list (and states it will begin when other transfers are completed).

It seems like the transfers from my computer are still que'ed, but I can't delete them. I have reset the Tivo, but that didn't fix the problem.

Sorry for the long post, just want to get my transfers working again from this box.

Thx,
Brian


----------



## Da Goon

bmerri19 said:


> It seems like the transfers from my computer are still que'ed, but I can't delete them. I have reset the Tivo, but that didn't fix the problem.





Code:


echo MfsRubbishTree /RecordingQueueItem | tivosh


----------



## HellFish

BTUx9,
I think the reason why people keep asking questions regarding the 0.4.4-a6 release is because the 1st link in the post of this thread is to that release. It doesn't even look like the a4 release is mentioned at all in the 1st post. And there is no reference that the a6 is not an official release in the 1st post. You don't expect people to read an entire thread to find out a6 is not supported, do you? </sarcasm>

Everyone/Anyone
I do have some thoughts/questions that I'd like to confirm...
1st: Sub-folders are not an option either on the NPL or viewable on tivo from the tivoserver directory, correct? From what I've read, I can't have a "Series Name" folder and then a subset of folders in that e.g. "Season 1" "Season 2." I just want to confirm this cannot be done, because I haven't seen it clearly stated its not possible when viewing the tivoserver directories, and I would love for it to be possible for several reasons.
2nd: I am having difficulty with the NICE_FILE_TITLES in that it doesn't work at all. Does anyone else have problems? I have several TV shows whose file names all start with the name of the show but the full file name appears on the list on tivoserver on my tivo even though NICE_FILE_TITLES is activated. This option is great, and would be especially useful for longer show names, like Arrested Development. Doing a google search brings up a surprisingly low number of results for this (7) so I thinking I'm in the minority here.

Again these are questions I have searched , but wasn't able to find sufficient answers and would like some clarification. I have 1 other, involving very small occasional hiccups in the audio, but I haven't tried all the suggestions I've found yet so I won't bore everyone with the details of that yet.

This utility is great though. It is going help me realize my goal of moving our 300+ DVDs into storage much sooner than I anticipated. All I need now are some 750 GB+ drives and some rainy weekends before I can really get started.


----------



## bmerri19

Thanks Da Goon,

I fixed the problem shortly after I posted. I just deleted the videos in my "watch" folder.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gunnyman

has ANYONE compiled the latest tivoserver for Mac OS X?
I've tried several times to compile the source and I keep failing.


----------



## BTUx9

HellFish said:


> BTUx9,
> I think the reason why people keep asking questions regarding the 0.4.4-a6 release is because the 1st link in the post of this thread is to that release. It doesn't even look like the a4 release is mentioned at all in the 1st post. And there is no reference that the a6 is not an official release in the 1st post. You don't expect people to read an entire thread to find out a6 is not supported, do you? </sarcasm>
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice, this isn't my thread and that wasn't my post, so I can't do anything about it (I already talked to the author)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone/Anyone
> I do have some thoughts/questions that I'd like to confirm...
> 1st: Sub-folders are not an option either on the NPL or viewable on tivo from the tivoserver directory, correct? From what I've read, I can't have a "Series Name" folder and then a subset of folders in that e.g. "Season 1" "Season 2." I just want to confirm this cannot be done, because I haven't seen it clearly stated its not possible when viewing the tivoserver directories, and I would love for it to be possible for several reasons.
> 2nd: I am having difficulty with the NICE_FILE_TITLES in that it doesn't work at all. Does anyone else have problems? I have several TV shows whose file names all start with the name of the show but the full file name appears on the list on tivoserver on my tivo even though NICE_FILE_TITLES is activated. This option is great, and would be especially useful for longer show names, like Arrested Development. Doing a google search brings up a surprisingly low number of results for this (7) so I thinking I'm in the minority here.
> 
> Again these are questions I have searched , but wasn't able to find sufficient answers and would like some clarification. I have 1 other, involving very small occasional hiccups in the audio, but I haven't tried all the suggestions I've found yet so I won't bore everyone with the details of that yet.
> 
> This utility is great though. It is going help me realize my goal of moving our 300+ DVDs into storage much sooner than I anticipated. All I need now are some 750 GB+ drives and some rainy weekends before I can really get started.
> 
> 
> 
> there is only 1 level of folders, true... it may be possible to change this in the future (I had plans to do so), but I've heard disturbing rumors that tivo doesn't handle those well in things like HMO, so I'm wary of adding them here.
> 
> nice_file_titles has worked on again/off again over the releases... it can give you unusably short descriptions under the wrong circumstances, so weston may have disabled it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rbs1997

I am using a hacked DTivo (Zippered). No problem with Tivoserver when loading a *.ty file, but cannot seem to get a mp2 or mp4 file to load. Getting the following error:

0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 2294530082
<<<<<<<<<<<< 64 Zoo Lane-.ty
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 2294530082
AVI2!
Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\My Documents\My T
iVo Recordings/64 Zoo Lane-.ty.mpg':
Duration: 00:30:56.0, start: 0.533867, bitrate: 1720 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480, 15000 kb/s, 29.97 fps
(r)
Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
newh= 480, Padding= 0, ar= 1.33333, br= 1720
AVI2 stats: 480x480, dur=30:57, BR=1720, Pixel-AR=1.33
nchunks: 3120, nparts: 3
Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\My Documents\My T
iVo Recordings/64 Zoo Lane-.ty.mpg':
Duration: 00:30:56.0, start: 0.533867, bitrate: 1720 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480, 15000 kb/s, 29.97 fps
(r)
Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\My Documents\My T
iVo Recordings/64 Zoo Lane-.ty.mpg':
Duration: 00:30:56.0, start: 0.533867, bitrate: 1720 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 1/90000: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480, 1001/30000,
15000 kb/s, 29.97 fps(r)
Stream #0.1[0x1c0], 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
-- copying audio stream #1
-- copying video stream #0
Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
Stream #0.0, 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
Stream #1.0, 1/90000: Video: mpeg2video, 480x480, 1001/30000, q=2-31, 15000 kb
/s, 29.97 fps(c)
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
Press [q] to stop encoding
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Target data rate lower than computed requirement!
++ WARN: [tivoserver] N.b. a 20% or so discrepancy in variable bit-rate
++ WARN: [tivoserver] streams is common and harmless provided no time-outs will
occur
Proceeding with xfer
** Beginning transfer of show: 64 Zoo Lane-.ty
About to Load Header
--> Loading Header 0 from C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\My Document
s\My TiVo Recordings/64 Zoo Lane-.ty.mpg
---------------------
| Num Records = 1560
| Begin = 0
| End = 1
---------------------
Loaded Header OK
Closing Connection 140 @ Tue Feb 27 22:55:42 2007

Record 52/1560, Part 1/3, 1%, 1755K/s 5.2x Avg=1755K/s ETA 3:43 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=2812470 required(DTS)=2
809534
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=000942 sector=00000942
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 10176 frame=000576 sector=00000602
Record 64/1560, Part 1/3, 2%, 1858K/s 5.3x Avg=1858K/s ETA 3:30 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=3461640 required(DTS)=3
196174
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=001121 sector=00001121
Record 66/1560, Part 1/3, 2%, 1869K/s 5.2x Avg=1869K/s ETA 3:29 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=000697 sector=00000729
Record 80/1560, Part 1/3, 2%, 1925K/s 5.4x Avg=1925K/s ETA 3:22 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=4114278 required(DTS)=3
608734
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=001312 sector=00001312
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 13968 frame=000806 sector=00000844
Record 88/1560, Part 1/3, 2%, 1946K/s 5.4x Avg=1946K/s ETA 3:19 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=4579356 required(DTS)=3
980254
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=001484 sector=00001484
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=000934 sector=00000978
Record 96/1560, Part 1/3, 3%, 1978K/s 5.9x Avg=1978K/s ETA 3:15 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=4904490 required(DTS)=4
356094
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=001658 sector=00001658
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001060 sector=00001110
Record 104/1560, Part 1/3, 3%, 1999K/s 6.1x Avg=1999K/s ETA 3:13 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=5349882 required(DTS)=4
757854
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=001844 sector=00001844
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001174 sector=00001230
Record 114/1560, Part 1/3, 3%, 2025K/s 6.4x Avg=2025K/s ETA 3:10 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=5776848 required(DTS)=5
153134
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=002027 sector=00002027
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001291 sector=00001353
Record 120/1560, Part 1/3, 3%, 2046K/s 6.6x Avg=2046K/s ETA 3:07 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=6110838 required(DTS)=5
541934
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=002207 sector=00002207
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001411 sector=00001477
Record 126/1560, Part 1/3, 4%, 2042K/s 6.7x Avg=2042K/s ETA 3:07 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=6366108 required(DTS)=5
911294
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=002378 sector=00002378
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001540 sector=00001612
Record 132/1560, Part 1/3, 4%, 2050K/s 7.0x Avg=2050K/s ETA 3:06 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=6645462 required(DTS)=6
297934
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=002557 sector=00002557
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 7328 frame=001661 sector=00001737
Record 138/1560, Part 1/3, 4%, 2068K/s 7.2x Avg=2068K/s ETA 3:04 ++ WARN: [ti
voserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=6904884 required(DTS)=6
667294
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=002728 sector=00002728
++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 3920 frame=001790 sector=00001872
**ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exiting


----------



## BTUx9

mpeg2 video often gives bad duration/bitrate info... is the duration correct for your stream?
IIRC, if the string "no_vcopy" occurs in the dir or filename, it'll disable stream copy which will force transcoding... that may work for your issue.


----------



## esayre

Not sure if this has been covered but.....flame away if it has.

I am using the a4 release of Tivoserver and am having trouble getting the files to sort in any kind of order if I have set up a XML file.

I am using Directories and it's grouping them fine there but mixes them into an order which I can't find a pattern.

Here is an example:


Code:


 SELECTED TITLE: Long Way Round
-------------=>  SHOWLIST  <=---------------
 (0) Long Way Round (Episode 4)
 (1) Long Way Round (Episode 6)
 (2) Long Way Round (Episode 7)
 (3) Long Way Round (Episode 1)
 (4) Long Way Round (Episode 8)
 (5) Long Way Round (Episode 9)
 (6) Long Way Round (Episode 2)
 (7) Long Way Round (Episode 3)
 (8) Long Way Round (Episode 5)
 (9) Long Way Round (Episode 10)
--------------------------------------------
   Selected Show = 9
--------------------------------------------

I have tried changing the original recording date in the XML file but can't get it sort by that.

Sample XML file:



Code:


<Program.Description>Trip preparation - Ewan and Charley get ready for their adventure</Program.Description>
<Program.EpisodeTitle>Episode 1</Program.EpisodeTitle>
<Program.IsEpisode>1</Program.IsEpisode>
<Series.Title>Long Way Round</Series.Title>
<Program.Title>Long Way Round</Program.Title>
<Program.Actor>Ewan McGregor, Charley Boorman</Program.Actor>
<Program.StarRating>3</Program.StarRating>
<Program.TvRating>6</Program.TvRating>
<Station.CallSign>ESTV</Station.CallSign>
<Station.Name>EvanTV</Station.Name>
<Station.TmsId>9999999</Station.TmsId>
<Program.OriginalAirDate>10</Program.OriginalAirDate>
<Program.ShowType>1</Program.ShowType>

Is this a broken feature? Or am I just missing something simple?


----------



## bnm81002

the answer is probably no but I'll asked anyway, can Tivoserver be used on a hard drive that is not in the Tivo unit? can I transfer recordings directly from the Tivo's drive to my PC? one of my upgraded Tivo drive is not booting up properly on my DTivo unit, I wanted to transfer a few recordings off the Tivo's drive to my PC via Tivoserver, then start from scratch of rehacking the drive, hope there's a way to do it if Tivoserver is not possible? thanks


----------



## BTUx9

tivoserver won't xfer TO a pc... only to a tivo
there are other tools like vserver that may make it possible, but there isn't any system setup to do so, that I know of (so it'd require a lot of learning and work)

There IS a tool which I have used to successfully recover recordings from a seriously b0rked 2-drive system called mfs_tmfstream that will allow pulling recordings in tmf format to another drive... again, not for the faint of heart, but certainly doable


----------



## cr33p

Is tivo server very demanding on the CPU while transcoding? My file server machine is a dinasour and im wondering if I need to upgrade it to handle tivoserver to speed up transcodes. It seems to take an enormous amount of time to transfer .avi files is this normal? I mean I can certainly pre transcode them but I thought that tivoserver is supposed to make it a lil more easier. Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

yes, transcoding takes quite a bit of horsepower... if you have the space to store converted recordings in ty format, then that's probably a really good idea (realtime transcoding has some issues which don't appear if you convert ahead of time)


----------



## cr33p

What would you recommend I use to pre transcode my vids to .ty format? And once I accomplished that I could also just ftp them to the tivo right? Instead of using tivoserver? I really like Tivoserver and everyone in the house is able to make it work for themselves.

Thanks


----------



## Xtra7973

cr33p said:


> What would you recommend I use to pre transcode my vids to .ty format? And once I accomplished that I could also just ftp them to the tivo right? Instead of using tivoserver? I really like Tivoserver and everyone in the house is able to make it work for themselves.
> 
> Thanks


 Head on over to the "other" forum and go to this thread /forum/showthread.php?t=49935 also go into the support thread thats listed and read there too. Rbautch posted a batch file that will make your life a lot easier if you have a bunch of videos you need to convert. I convert some of my videos first then I use Tivoserver with my .ty files so you will still be able to use Tovoserver. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## pip55

Hey
I have several machines networked (1XP and 5 win2ks) and on all but one win2k I can get tivoserver to run. When attempting to install it does the flash and disappear routine but no .tivoserver is created in Application Data.

This non-working win2k has worked previous, before a recent reformat. Initially I ran into the same circumstances where it wouldn't load so I copied .tivoserver from a machine that did, to APP DATA on the machine that didn't, and things worked. Not this time.

Previously also I could run cygwin bash and redirect $HOMEPATH and tivoserver would function.. Not now. I have full cygwin installed.

Also tried to install thru DOS command prompt. Get error that directory could not be created.

Any ideas where to search for comparative differences between working/non-working win2ks------registry, configuration, tcp\ip, ports?

I can connect with tivo (SDDVR40 Hughes zippered) toTivoWebPlus.

I have tmp, temp, cygwin\tmp, App Data\video in C:\

In an earlier attempt at install I ran a registry cleanup and I could get tivoserver to run. Not aware of what the cleanup changed.

Checked out settings config with UltraEdit. Everything seems cool.

Thanks


----------



## Jedis

I've got Tivoserver running on Vista. It detects the files and sits there waiting. I cannot see the Tivoserver on my Tivo though. Using the same config files on my XP machine, I am able to see the server. The Vista machine's will not show up though. Vista firewall is off and UAC is disabled.

Any ideas why it's not working? I tried running tivoserver.exe as Admin and nothing changed.


----------



## madmox

I have tried for hours on 3 computers to try and get this to work.
I have 2 S2 2400SA tivos superpatched and hacked to the hilt with mrv enabled and TWP.
I can view the shows on every computer in my house using Media player with tytool plugin.
The are networked a little oddly however, I have them both hardwire to a wireless router that serves as a hub basically and feeds into my tivo computer.
I have installed tivoserver several times and accessed through cmd and cygwin bash and everything goes great, finds all my files "success" all over the place untill I finish loading my shows and it comes time to add on my tivos.
The new version of Tivoserver has never even given me this" Adding Tivo: <>" which is all I get from 0.4.3 .
I did see , once, it loaded one of my tivos the first time on the first computer but when I went to check the now playing there was no Tivoserver.

I am very tired now, at end of rope, I like to do things myself but I've done this long enough to know when it's time to ask for help.

Thanks for any assistance, D
***Update***
Loaded on my Tivo computer and it worked fine.
Must have been the 2nd router between the tivos and the rest of the network that was blocking.
I bet if I added the IP address for the 2nd nic on my tivo computer that runs to the 2nd "tivo" router, it would pass everything through.
But, I always have my tivo computer on anyway so no point in going further.
Cheers


----------



## vMAC

Here is the error that I get;



Code:


dirs: C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data, C:\Documents and Settings\
Dad\Application Data/.tivoserver, C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data
/.tivoserver/cache
Tivoserver 0.4.4-a6(cygwin)
AVI2!
**  Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Tivoserver' **
 +  cygwin1.dll
[mp3 @ 0x7d08c4]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp1, 32 kb/s)
C:\Tivoserver/cygwin1.dll: could not find codec parameters
Warning: Can't open file in C:\Tivoserver/cygwin1.dll
   ** Unable to load show: cygwin1.dll.  SKIPPING
 +  the.sopranos.604.hdtv-lol.avi
Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Tivoserver/the.sopranos.604.hdtv-lol.avi':
  Duration: 00:55:30.9, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 881 kb/s
  Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 608x336, 23.98 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 112 kb/s
        newh= 336, Padding= 120, ar= 1.33333, br= 2692
AVI2 stats: 608x336, dur=55:30, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.00
        nchunks: 8757, nparts: 6
SUCCESS: ( 3304371365 ) -> the.sopranos.604.hdtv-lol :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 +  tivoserver.exe
Input #0, mp3, from 'C:\Tivoserver/tivoserver.exe':
  Duration: 00:08:03.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 256 kb/s
  Stream #0.0: Audio: mp1, 32000 Hz, stereo, 256 kb/s
Warning: Can't retrieve avi info in C:\Tivoserver/tivoserver.exe
   ** Unable to load show: tivoserver.exe.  SKIPPING
  ******  Finished Loading 1 Shows ******

I searched this thread and couldn't find anything that states this specific error.


----------



## BTUx9

not sure why you are using your program directory as your video dir, but those aren't errors... it looks like tivoserver started up.


----------



## vMAC

Well here's the thing and it may be my lack of knowledge of HME/HMO, but I'm trying to get that video to run on my TV. When I go on my Tivo to the TIVOSERVER DVR in the NPL and hit over to the right it takes me to the list of files that are already recorded on the Tivo, but I don't see the episode that I uploaded. Nor can I click on anything in the TIVOSERVER DVR section it just beeps when I do.


----------



## BTUx9

is your tivo hacked?


----------



## vMAC

Yes, HR10-250 hacked with enhancement script, TWP2.0 and hackman.

Also I have all of the tivoapp patches installed. 

6.3b


----------



## madmox

vMAC said:


> Yes, HR10-250 hacked with enhancement script, TWP2.0 and hackman.
> 
> Also I have all of the tivoapp patches installed.
> 
> 6.3b


I may be wrong but I thought Tivoserver only ran on MRV enabled TiVos and not HMO/HME.


----------



## madmox

vMAC said:


> Here is the error that I get;
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dirs: C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data, C:\Documents and Settings\
> Dad\Application Data/.tivoserver, C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data
> /.tivoserver/cache
> Tivoserver 0.4.4-a6(cygwin)
> AVI2!
> **  Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Tivoserver' **
> +  cygwin1.dll
> [mp3 @ 0x7d08c4]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp1, 32 kb/s)
> C:\Tivoserver/cygwin1.dll: could not find codec parameters
> Warning: Can't open file in C:\Tivoserver/cygwin1.dll
> ** Unable to load show: cygwin1.dll.  SKIPPING
> +  the.sopranos.604.hdtv-lol.avi
> Input #0, avi, from 'C:\Tivoserver/the.sopranos.604.hdtv-lol.avi':
> Duration: 00:55:30.9, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 881 kb/s
> Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 608x336, 23.98 fps(r)
> Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 112 kb/s
> newh= 336, Padding= 120, ar= 1.33333, br= 2692
> AVI2 stats: 608x336, dur=55:30, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.00
> nchunks: 8757, nparts: 6
> SUCCESS: ( 3304371365 ) -> the.sopranos.604.hdtv-lol :
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> +  tivoserver.exe
> Input #0, mp3, from 'C:\Tivoserver/tivoserver.exe':
> Duration: 00:08:03.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 256 kb/s
> Stream #0.0: Audio: mp1, 32000 Hz, stereo, 256 kb/s
> Warning: Can't retrieve avi info in C:\Tivoserver/tivoserver.exe
> ** Unable to load show: tivoserver.exe.  SKIPPING
> ******  Finished Loading 1 Shows ******
> 
> I searched this thread and couldn't find anything that states this specific error.


It looks to me that you are having the same problem I did.
You are loading the video files fine but your TiVo isn't loading, (Below "finished loading shows" it should show
"adding Tivo: "<your TiVo serial number>.
Adding TiVo: <> (means done adding tivos)
Post you network configuration.


----------



## vMAC

What do you need to know?

I have this tivo setup on 192.168.1.105 and my computer is at 192.168.1.100. I went onto my tivo and setup my computer ip (100) on there. Ran Tivoserver no connecty.....


----------



## madmox

vMAC said:


> What do you need to know?
> 
> I have this tivo setup on 192.168.1.105 and my computer is at 192.168.1.100. I went onto my tivo and setup my computer ip (100) on there. Ran Tivoserver no connecty.....


So you have never setup music and picture viewing (MRV)?
What type of tivo do you have?


----------



## vMAC

nope I have a hr10-250


----------



## BTUx9

tivoserver will not work for any hdtivos... they don't have MRV support


----------



## ashram

i'm having a strange issue.... and have had no luck finding the answer (i may have skipped it totally)

i have tivoserver running on vista fine, but selecting 1 file causes it to play a different one. an example? i pick file 94 to play and it transcodes file 6...

edit: used a different version and it worked...


----------



## rvnap

Trying to install tivoserver on a dual boot :Win98se(on C and WinXP Pro
(NTFS on DPC (DTVTivos:Hughes DVR SD40-Netwrkd,MRV,etc=OK).
Since my WXP is ntfs, Drive D:--Tivoserver keeps trying to install to Drv C:
(Win98) & it won't install.

How can I change the "install to" directories? Or is there another way?

Thanks,rvnap


----------



## 73cuda

I've been all over this thread and I must have missed the answer to my problem here.
I've used DVDshrink to convert my dvd's to use tivoserver to send to the TiVo's and it works fine with "The Grinch" movie but when I do the exact same procedure with some 30 minute Bob Newhart Show recordings I get the following and tivoserver shuts down soon after starting.



> tivoserver] tivoserver]
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 576 frame=002656 sector=00002656
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 0 frame=001910 sector=00002254
> Record 360/1977, Part 1/21, 0%, 1353K/s 2.2x Avg=1329K/s ETA 61:47 ++ WARN: [
> tivoserver] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=8301399 required(DTS)
> =6472642
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Audio c0: buf= 0 frame=002830 sector=00002830
> ++ WARN: [tivoserver] Video e0: buf= 20395 frame=002036 sector=00002402
> **ERROR: [tivoserver] Too many frame drops -exitingStream c0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=7895486 required(DTS)


It also says something about "computed target data rate too low"
I'm using tivoserver-0.4 4-a4
I don't understand why it will send a long movie perfectly but not a short sitcom. 
Can some one tell me what the heck I need to do to fix this please ?

Thanks for any help with this


----------



## scully153

I have installed and used the tivoserver. I have 2 dtivo sir4080's. They are fully hacked and I am having success with tivoserver, mrv, hmo/e, and twp. The only little issue I seem to have is with a couple of my season passes. They have skipped a couple of eps since beginning to use tivoserver. Although, only two of the season passes did not record. I know that tivoserver is not located on the root drive of the tivo. But is there any chance that connecting with the pc is causing the season pass to malfunction? Thanks in advance for any insight. And BIG thanks for the tivoserver app!!!! It has made me consider throwing my dvd player out the door...


----------



## ttodd1

What was the reason the Tivo gave for not recording the shows?


----------



## BTUx9

it's extremely unlikely that tivoserver would interfere with SP recording.

1) Do other episodes of those SPs show up as to-be-recorded in the todo list?

2) I assume that those SPs WERE recording before, and then stopped... was anything else changed at the time you started using tivoserver?


----------



## 73cuda

Nevermind, I just read your other post BTUx9. Thank you !


----------



## pkx

I'm having this problem. Tivoserver won't even stay running 

(Running the latest 4.4a6 on Windows)



Code:


** Warning unknown value for GROUPING_TYPE setting: GroupBySeries
AVI2!
**  Loading Local Shows From 'E:\Movies\tivoserver
' **
Warning: Problem stat'ing shows directory 'E:\Movies\tivoserver
' (in recursiveLoadShows) 
         Will be unable to load shows from this directory
Deleting AVI2---
Deleted AVI2

Any ideas?


----------



## pkx

pkx said:


> I'm having this problem. Tivoserver won't even stay running
> 
> (Running the latest 4.4a6 on Windows)
> 
> Any ideas?


Nevermind - used Notepad++ to edit the .cfg file and all is good!


----------



## cr33p

I have been using tivoserver for some time now and I have to say I like it alot, works great for what I need it to do. I have a quesion I was hoping someone could help me with. How do I get tivoserver to inset the info for the files im piping over to the tivo from my pc? I think I have read in the past I need an xml file with the info? If this is correct could someone point me in the correct direction to help me get this done.

Thanks


----------



## mrfloyd

Hi,
I just wanted to say that I finally got some full transfers to work. Thanks for the great application.

I had trouble getting .VOB's ripped with DVD shrink even using the .cache file until I realized that tivoserver is really using unix and "~.vob.cache" is NOT the same as "~.VOB.cache". Once I realized that everything worked great.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## dturturro

BTUx9 said:


> tivoserver will not work for any hdtivos... they don't have MRV support


Is this true of zippered HR10-250s as well?


----------



## SteveT

dturturro said:


> Is this true of zippered HR10-250s as well?


Yes, "any" includes HR10-250s.


----------



## BTUx9

it's probably just me, but I actually consider the hr10- the ONLY hdtivo (being both hd and dtivo).
I'd refer to the hd-tivo and S3 differently.
As I say, I'm probably in the minority, there.

So... my earlier statement was specific to HR10's... they don't have MRV code, internally, so unless there's a s/w update that gives changes that (bloody unlikely for hardware that's already been phased out), tivoserver won't ever work for that box, natively.


----------



## dturturro

SteveT said:


> Yes, "any" includes HR10-250s.


Sorry to inconvenience you to the point you felt you had to be sarcastic. I read in the notes of the enhancement script that tweak removes the MRV expiration. I just thought that it might enable the zippered HR10 to work. God forbid someone asks a question on a BBS these days.


----------



## SteveT

dturturro said:


> Sorry to inconvenience you to the point you felt you had to be sarcastic. I read in the notes of the enhancement script that tweak removes the MRV expiration. I just thought that it might enable the zippered HR10 to work. God forbid someone asks a question on a BBS these days.


No sarcasm intended. Sorry you took it as such.


----------



## dturturro

My apology then. Usually air quotes mean bad things.


----------



## Porterx

> BTUx9]
> there is only 1 level of folders, true... it may be possible to change this in the future (I had plans to do so), but I've heard disturbing rumors that tivo doesn't handle those well in things like HMO, so I'm wary of adding them here.


Has this changed? I think you're talking about the npl, correct?

I have VIDEO_DIR=D:\Movies in settings config.

I have paths of: 
d:\movies\western\deadwood\season 3\ep1.avi
d:\movies\western\deadwood\season 3\ep2.avi
d:\movies\western\deadwood\season 3\ep3.avi

DVR: Tivoserver shows a folder:
Season 3
It has ep1, ep2 & ep3 inside it.

Why not *western\deadwood\season 3?* With ep1, ep2 & ep3 inside. Is it possible to have the DVR: Tivoserver folder structure mirror the hard drive folder structure exactly? If so, how is it done? I've not been able to find it.

I've seen rbautch's folders script among other things that I can't think of right now. I think they're for after a show is transferred to the tivo. I don't really care how it looks once transferred to the tivo, just how it looks inside DVR: Tivoserver. The shows will only be on the tivo until watched then deleted.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## Markman07

SteveT said:


> No sarcasm intended. Sorry you took it as such.


BBS??? I laughed when I read that.

Yes I agree. Asking a question isn't hard but finding a BBS isn't very easy any more


----------



## Da Goon

Porterx said:


> Has this changed? I think you're talking about the npl, correct?


No, it hasn't changed. Tivoserver mimics another tivo via MRV, so it only shows one layer of folders, just like any other tivo would.


----------



## Porterx

Da Goon said:


> No, it hasn't changed. Tivoserver mimics another tivo via MRV, so it only shows one layer of folders, just like any other tivo would.


Thanks for the supply.
Porter


----------



## Gunnyman

checking in again... Is there a OS X Intel binary?
It won't build.


----------



## jjsmd

I have sucessfully installed Tserver and am using Tytool to get shows off my tivo.

My question is, after I edit the show how do I reinsert it into the tivo?

Can I use a standard FTp program? and where do I insert? any specal port?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunnyman

tivoserver is the tool you need


----------



## jjsmd

Gunnyman said:


> tivoserver is the tool you need


Tivoserver is fine for a few shows, but I would like to transfer a lot of shows.

can I ftp them? that way I can just set up a bunch at a time.

For some reason my ftp client can 't connect on port 3105.


----------



## Da Goon

Have you installed *mfs*_ftp?


----------



## Gunnyman

dvrpedia has a nice howto for mfs_ftp. One of the most thorough on the interwebs.
Now if only I could find a way to encode ty and tmf from an mpeg file.


----------



## BTUx9

Gunnyman said:


> dvrpedia has a nice howto for mfs_ftp. One of the most thorough on the interwebs.
> Now if only I could find a way to encode ty and tmf from an mpeg file.


Have you tried ty-enabled ffmpeg?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope I haven't yet
I'll investigate that


----------



## Da Goon

/forum/showthread.php?t=49935


----------



## Gunnyman

fanks Goon


----------



## shredhead

I'm going to give Tivoserver a shot on my Linux box. The videos I have are uncompressed AVI. Before copying them to the Linux box I thought I'd see what format I should transcode them to that is the "best" for Tivoserver to deal with. It's only got a P3 1Ghz w/512Mb in that machine...


----------



## BTUx9

mpeg2 video, <= 720x640


----------



## jjsmd

OK I've sucessufully d/l a show using tytool and edited the show.

Now I'm using tserver to have it inserted back in the tivo.

My question is that tivo now reads it as "not an episode" and uses the title and therefore does not put it in the folder it is supposed to go in.

My question is , is there any way to have shows put into specific folders?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

jjsmd said:


> OK I've sucessufully d/l a show using tytool and edited the show.
> 
> Now I'm using tserver to have it inserted back in the tivo.
> 
> My question is that tivo now reads it as "not an episode" and uses the title and therefore does not put it in the folder it is supposed to go in.
> 
> My question is , is there any way to have shows put into specific folders?
> 
> Thanks


unfortunately editing a show converts it to mpeg, which strips out the show data. You need to find a way to wrap the show back up in a TMF file. Something I'm trying to figure out as well.
Probably need to use ffmpeg +TY to re-encode.


----------



## BTUx9

Gunnyman said:


> unfortunately editing a show converts it to mpeg, which strips out the show data. You need to find a way to wrap the show back up in a TMF file. Something I'm trying to figure out as well.
> Probably need to use ffmpeg +TY to re-encode.


If all you're trying to do is get the show data there when you xfer, if you create a .xml file (like that served up by mfs_ftp) for your mpg, tivoserver would override the created info with that in the file.


----------



## Gunnyman

oh neato
now that I didn't know.
Now what do I need to do to build a Tivoserver OSX binary for an Intel Mac?
 I have ffmpeg built already


----------



## BTUx9

Gunnyman said:


> oh neato
> now that I didn't know.
> Now what do I need to do to build a Tivoserver OSX binary for an Intel Mac?
> I have ffmpeg built already


sorry... can't help you, there


----------



## Gunnyman

it's ok it runs via ppc emulation. I just wanted a more elegant solution. 

Thanks for the work on this most awesome app.


----------



## jjsmd

BTUx9

What exactly do you mean by adding the xml file and use tserver to tfr?


----------



## BTUx9

jjsmd said:


> What exactly do you mean by adding the xml file and use tserver to tfr?


I've added a page on my wiki with more info about xml/cache file support (it's copied from the DDB thread, so don't expect any NEW info)


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> Now what do I need to do to build a Tivoserver OSX binary for an Intel Mac?


Get a real computer? 

Sorry, just couldn't resist.


----------



## shredhead

cool man.... it works. not too painful to make it happen other than having to install some missing packages before the mjpeg tools compile would complete. 

Is there something different about the included ffmpeg? I read elsewhere that there's a patch to allow for conversion to .ty format... It might be nice to convert some of my videos ahead of time so it would simply have to serve them up instead of transcode on the fly. My Linux box isn't exactly state of the art in terms of hardware... the transcoding is happening at about 150k/sec. Too slow to watch something while it transfers.


----------



## BTUx9

shredhead said:


> Is there something different about the included ffmpeg? I read elsewhere that there's a patch to allow for conversion to .ty format... It might be nice to convert some of my videos ahead of time so it would simply have to serve them up instead of transcode on the fly. My Linux box isn't exactly state of the art in terms of hardware... the transcoding is happening at about 150k/sec. Too slow to watch something while it transfers.


No... there IS a version of ffmpeg that will create ty files (support thread is on DDB), but that came out AFTER work on tivoserver stopped (I'm hoping to rewrite some day, to use the new binary, but I've been saying that for MANY moons, so consider it vaporware until something actually gets posted)


----------



## starmanj

FYI if you don't want to do the xml, you can use Tivowebplus2 to edit the show and place it into any folder you want. Again, brought to you by BTUx9...

PS BTUx9, as I've lost my cygwin compiling stuff (remember getting AC3 and VOBs working?)-- I'm rooting for a new tivoserver build myself. The latest alpha's broke ability to transcode (or strip to mpg not sure) transport stream .mpg's (.ts files). Have to go way back in revisions to get it to work, but lose all the improvements to code.

Starman


----------



## starmanj

PS-- a thought-- would be easier to upgrade tivoserver if the application "called" ffmpeg.exe via switches, rather than integrated ffmpeg. Then you could just replace ffmpeg with the latest build to keep up with latest encoding technology... kinda like pyTivo does.


----------



## BTUx9

starmanj said:


> PS-- a thought-- would be easier to upgrade tivoserver if the application "called" ffmpeg.exe via switches, rather than integrated ffmpeg. Then you could just replace ffmpeg with the latest build to keep up with latest encoding technology... kinda like pyTivo does.


That's the plan (among other changes)
almost feels like a step backwards, tho... TS0.2 did just that


----------



## ForrestB

I'm running Tivoserver 0.4.3 (OSX) and while I can see Tivoserver at the bottom of my Now Playing List, I can't actually transfer any shows until I switch off my firewall in OSX 10.4.11. I've opened TCP ports 2190 and 2191 in the firewall - but it still won't transfer shows until I turn off the firewall. Are there any other ports being used by Tivoserver?


----------



## n4zmz

Easy way to figure it out is to stop tivoserver, run a 'netstat -na' and compare the output after you start tivoserver with another 'netstat -na'.

In my quick check, it also needs port 2300 open.


----------



## ForrestB

Thanks - opening TCP port 2300 fixed the problem!


----------



## KingAdRock

any suggestions on what i can do?

thanks.

kar.

Input #0, mpeg, from '/blah.vob':
Duration: 01:10:06.6, start: 0.200367, bitrate: 12330 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 9800 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x20]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.2[0x21]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.3[0x26]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.4[0x27]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.5[0x80]: Audio: 0x0000
Stream #0.6[0x81]: Audio: 0x0000
AVI2 stats: 720x480, dur=70' 6", AR= 1.500000
nchunks: 9095, nparts: 7
Input #0, mpeg, from '/blah.vob':
Duration: 01:10:06.6, start: 0.200367, bitrate: 12330 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, 9800 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x20]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.2[0x21]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.3[0x26]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.4[0x27]: Subtitle: dvdsub
Stream #0.5[0x80]: Audio: 0x0000
Stream #0.6[0x81]: Audio: 0x0000
Output #0, mpeg2video, to '/tmp/tmp.m2v':
Stream #0.0, nan fps: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 2000 kb/s
Output #1, mp2, to '/tmp/tmp.m2a':
Stream #1.0: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, 0 channels, 192 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
Stream #0.5 -> #1.0
Unsupported codec (id=86020) for input stream #0.5
logout


----------



## ttodd1

What version?


----------



## KingAdRock

sorry about that. i'm using tivoserver-0.4.3-macosx-10.3.9.gz on an intel imac running osx 10.5.1.

i installed the app in my home directory, but i haven't installed any of the other packages. i do have ffmpegx and its binaries already installed.

is the issue caused by a need to install ffmpeg? i've transcoded mp4s ok, it's just the vob that's killing me here.

or is there something else?

thanks.

kar.


----------



## texster

The setup:
Running a6(cygwin) on tmf files stored on a fat32 drive.
The tmfs were "generated" using mfs utils on a hosed 6.2a unit.
Trying to insert tmfs back to several 6.2a units

The big problem:
Files larger than 105 minutes are only partially (96-97&#37 transfered

The small problem:
Series ID is not alway maintained (or is it generated?)

Observations:
Tivoserver generates an error at the last "part", and none of files in that part are transferred. All of the parts it seems are transfered 2 files short, i.e if a part had 480 files only 378 would be transfer, if it had 1200 files then only 1198 would transfer. As a result, on a 2 hour program for example, the program info might be:
Showing dur: 2:00:03
Recording dur: 1:56:19
Stream file dur: 1:56:19

As for grouping, it's hit or miss. Sometimes episodes are transferred as episodes, sometimes not. But they appear to be correctly grouped on tivoserver before transfer. If the group exists already, I can edit /convert from non episode to episode w/ TWP.

Also, I tried running tivoserver -a4 to no avail.


----------



## BTUx9

re: episode grouping... tivoserver usually uses a completely different method for grouping than the tivo itself does, so it's not surprising they may group properly one place, and not the other.

I've figured out why grouping is hit-or-miss, but as I'm no longer set up to compile and release tivoserver, it'll just have to wait until I actually work on the rewrite. (sorry)


----------



## HellFish

BTUx9 said:


> starmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS-- a thought-- would be easier to upgrade tivoserver if the application "called" ffmpeg.exe via switches, rather than integrated ffmpeg. Then you could just replace ffmpeg with the latest build to keep up with latest encoding technology... kinda like pyTivo does.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan (among other changes)
> almost feels like a step backwards, tho... TS0.2 did just that
Click to expand...

BTU, perhaps you can do what TySuiteJ does. It has an encoder built-in, but you also have the option to use an external one by setting it up in the properties. I don't expect a TivoServer update anytime soon(I know you're woking on TWP among other things), but that may be the best bet to help alleviate people requesting updates. This method would still make TivoServer as easy as it is now, but allow an option for people to use an updated tyffmpeg with an older version of TS.

And is there a way I can see the command line TivoServer uses to encode avi files? When I have a widescreen avi file, TivoServer converts it correctly, but when I encode with ffmpeg myself, the file gets stretched.


----------



## BTUx9

The new version will be using ONLY an external transcode (the internal makes the build process WAY to fragile)

re: command line, it isn't technically using a command line, the params are set internally... as I said, since I'm not in the position to build, I'm not likely to be releasing any changes to the current codebase


----------



## Da Goon

BTUx9 said:


> The new version will be using ONLY an external transcode


Excellent.


BTUx9 said:


> (the internal makes the build process WAY to fragile)


I agree.


----------



## bnm81002

I messed up while installing Tivoserver onto my computer, can I delete it off my computer? or can I just re-install Tivoserver w/o any problems affecting my computer? I know Tivoserver is running on my computer when I checked it through Task Manager, thanks for the help


----------



## Da Goon

Of course you can delete it. You may want to shut it down first.


----------



## bnm81002

Da Goon said:


> Of course you can delete it. You may want to shut it down first.


how do I delete it? I go into the Add or Remove programs but don't see it listed? where do I go to delete it? thanks


----------



## Da Goon

Right click...delete...


----------



## tat2dphreak

can tivoserver be used on a tivoHD?


----------



## Da Goon

tat2dphreak said:


> can tivoserver be used on a tivoHD?


Nope. You can use TiVo Desktop or PyTiVo though.


----------



## tat2dphreak

cool, thanks! I didn't know that the new desktop did that... 

I've been using my modded-xbox with xbox media center for a media server


----------



## katiebear00

I've been trying for a few days to get tivoserver going on my Fedora Core 8 machine. All of my efforts to compile mjpegtools have failed, even when I use gcc32 as suggested on DDB. Before I torture myself further, are there any precompiled i386 binaries floating around out there?


----------



## millertime

Cant seem to get Tivoserver to work when I try and transfer a .mp4 file. It works fine with .avi files. When I try and start a .mp4 transfer, it shuts tivoserver down. The following is what is outputted on the computer.

Tivoserver 0.4.4-a6(cygwin)

Selected Show = 10
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: CrankyGeeks 081
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 1123049480
<<<<<<<<<<<< CrankyGeeks 081
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 1123049480
AVI2!
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\My Docum
ents\My Tivoserver Shows/CrankyGeeks 081.mp4':
Duration: 00:31:07.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 470 kb/s
Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240, 30.00 fps(r)
Stream #0.1(und): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 44100 Hz, stereo
newh= 240, Padding= 0, ar= 1.33333, br= 2692
AVI2 stats: 320x240, dur=31:08, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.00
nchunks: 4911, nparts: 4
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\My Docum
ents\My Tivoserver Shows/CrankyGeeks 081.mp4':
Duration: 00:31:07.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 470 kb/s
Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240, 30.00 fps(r)
Stream #0.1(und): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 44100 Hz, stereo
[mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0x7d08c4]ISO: File Type Major Brand: isom
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\Adam\My Docum
ents\My Tivoserver Shows/CrankyGeeks 081.mp4':
Duration: 00:31:07.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 470 kb/s
Stream #0.0(und), 1/30: Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240, 1/30, 30.00 fps(r)
Stream #0.1(und), 256/11025: Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 44100 Hz, stereo
Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
Stream #0.0, 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 44100 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
Stream #1.0, 1/90000: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 320x240, 1001/30000, q=2-31,
2500 kb/s, 29.97 fps(c)
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1

Can anyone tell me what I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## T1V0

millertime said:


> *Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I need to do?


recompile tivoserver/ffmpeg with mp4 audio support or transcode the file before running it thru tivoserver.


----------



## millertime

> recompile tivoserver/ffmpeg with mp4 audio support


I hate to say it, but I am going to need some help with that too. Any chance I could get some detailed directions?


----------



## ttodd1

Your best bet would be to transcode the file to something tivoserver will work with.


----------



## millertime

ttodd1 said:


> Your best bet would be to transcode the file to something tivoserver will work with.


So does this mean that tivoserver cannot handle .mp4 files? The reason I do not really want to transcode them is because I am trying to view video podcasts that I download through itunes for my ipod. I want to have tivoserver watch my podcast directory so I can have the option of watch on the tv instead of only on the computer or ipod.

If I have to transcode them, it would need to be done whenever a new episode is downloaded. If it will work with .mp4's it would be the best.


----------



## T1V0

the ffmpeg build used for tivoserver apparently can't transcode mp4a audio.


----------



## Aesculapius

Any updates on the new version?

Also, has anyone gotten x264 to work with tivoserver?


----------



## marklyn

OK, I've tried everything I know, including re-downloading the current tivoserver (including cygwin.dll) and re-installing it from scratch but am my wit's end.
My tivoserver application was working until recently and just seemed to stop working for no reason I can think of, I made no changes to any of the config files, folders, etc.
Now what happens is that when I run tivoserver, it loads up all of the programs/movies as it normally did, and states that it's finished loading...
When I go to one of my tivo's to the now playing area, I can navigate to the named tivoserver but when I click on it the next screen is completely blank. After a minute, I get a message on the TV screen saying "Tivoserver DVR could not be reached because a connection could not be established..."
I can also see my other tivo machines and successfully navigate to the programs on their NPL but not on the tivoserver.

Everything I've done thus far has been on my pc (ie: verifying config file and then totally replacing the tivoserver.exe and cygwin.dll and re-creating a new .tivoserver folder, etc.) Just like a new install but I can get no far...

Anyone have any ideas on what I can try next?


----------



## djl25

Any chance that you installed a new firewall, or got an update to an existing one? You might want to check and see if you need an exception for tivoserver.



marklyn said:


> OK, I've tried everything I know, including re-downloading the current tivoserver (including cygwin.dll) and re-installing it from scratch but am my wit's end.
> My tivoserver application was working until recently and just seemed to stop working for no reason I can think of, I made no changes to any of the config files, folders, etc.
> Now what happens is that when I run tivoserver, it loads up all of the programs/movies as it normally did, and states that it's finished loading...
> When I go to one of my tivo's to the now playing area, I can navigate to the named tivoserver but when I click on it the next screen is completely blank. After a minute, I get a message on the TV screen saying "Tivoserver DVR could not be reached because a connection could not be established..."
> I can also see my other tivo machines and successfully navigate to the programs on their NPL but not on the tivoserver.
> 
> Everything I've done thus far has been on my pc (ie: verifying config file and then totally replacing the tivoserver.exe and cygwin.dll and re-creating a new .tivoserver folder, etc.) Just like a new install but I can get no far...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on what I can try next?


----------



## marklyn

djl25 said:


> Any chance that you installed a new firewall, or got an update to an existing one? You might want to check and see if you need an exception for tivoserver.


No, firewall is a DLINK router and don't use any type of software firewall... I checked netstat -a and see that tivoserver is listening for proper ports too.


----------



## wireman121

I am trying to set up tivoserver for my Tivo HD. Everything is running fine on my PC, but my Tivo is not showing the tivo server in the now playing list. I can see my S2 Tivo at the bottom of the list, and even transfer shows from it to the Tivo HD, but it is now showing the tivo server....any suggestions, or anything I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Cspot

any chance someone has the source for the alpha build in post #1?


----------



## mikejobu

Almost 3 years and no changes? This project still alive?

Anyone have a windows compile source for this?

If someone could help me out with getting this to compile under windows, there are a lot of changes I would like to add.

RAR support, IMDB lookup for info, etc.


----------



## mikejobu

wireman121 said:


> I am trying to set up tivoserver for my Tivo HD. Everything is running fine on my PC, but my Tivo is not showing the tivo server in the now playing list. I can see my S2 Tivo at the bottom of the list, and even transfer shows from it to the Tivo HD, but it is now showing the tivo server....any suggestions, or anything I might be doing wrong?


Doesnt work HD.


----------



## SteveT

mikejobu said:


> Almost 3 years and no changes? This project still alive?
> Anyone have a windows compile source for this?
> If someone could help me out with getting this to compile under windows, there are a lot of changes I would like to add.
> RAR support, IMDB lookup for info, etc.


The source is available on sourceforge, and instructions for compiling using cygwin are available on the wiki.
Give it a try and post any specific questions or problems. I'd suggest posting developer questions on the "other" forum in the tivoserver status and support thread.


----------



## mikejobu

SteveT said:


> The source is available on sourceforge, and instructions for compiling using cygwin are available on the wiki.
> Give it a try and post any specific questions or problems. I'd suggest posting developer questions on the "other" forum in the tivoserver status and support thread.


I have all of the source and have read the docs, it just isnt very "windows friendly" in terms of compiling.

(Plus while I like to code and get into the "nuts and bolts" I tire easily on trying to set a proper compile env. under windows for what was originally a linux build)

I know others have compiled under windows - if someone could possibly lend a hand and let me know the compiler, env. settings, and any changed makefiles to make this go a bit smoother.

My ultimate goal her eis to make this VC++ and native windows calls then I have a lot of enhansements to merge in that I have already coded (like having movies rar'd (or zipped) and getting the IMDB info and making it the summary, etc) as well as a GUI front end under windows to present things more appropriate than the command line interface.


----------



## SteveT

mikejobu said:


> I have all of the source and have read the docs, it just isnt very "windows friendly" in terms of compiling.
> 
> (Plus while I like to code and get into the "nuts and bolts" I tire easily on trying to set a proper compile env. under windows for what was originally a linux build)
> 
> I know others have compiled under windows - if someone could possibly lend a hand and let me know the compiler, env. settings, and any changed makefiles to make this go a bit smoother.
> 
> My ultimate goal her eis to make this VC++ and native windows calls then I have a lot of enhansements to merge in that I have already coded (like having movies rar'd (or zipped) and getting the IMDB info and making it the summary, etc) as well as a GUI front end under windows to present things more appropriate than the command line interface.


If by "under windows" you are not referring to cygwin, I'm not going to be able to help much. I've never heard of anything other than the cygwin version running in windows.

If you are referring to the cygwin compile, there is a useful script in the "other" forum. Search that forum for "build.tivoserver". That script helps make sure your cygwin environment has the right stuff in it. Then just run configure and make from the cygwin command line. The only gotcha I can think of is that the format of the URL for sourceforge changed a while back, so you may have to scan and replace those.

I agree it seems tedious and time-consuming to set up the first time, but all of the hard configuration stuff has already been done.

As for what you're trying to program, I'd be very interested to hear more about your plans. Of the enhancements you mention, only one (the rar'ed or gzipped format) seem to involve the tivoserver code. The IMDB lookup and GUI front-end would seem to be separate applications that could be written however you'd like. As long as the result of the manipulation was stored in the expected format as a properly-named .XML file, the current cygwin tivoserver will use them without change.


----------



## shredhead

mikejobu said:


> Doesnt work HD.


not sure if this will give you what you want, but pyTivo I believe does work with HD, as does Galleon.


----------



## shredhead

anyone know how to overcome this error message?


Code:


tivoserver-0.4.3-linux: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1.2' not found (required by tivoserver-0.4.3-linux)
tivoserver-0.4.3-linux: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by tivoserver-0.4.3-linux)

I was moving the tivoserver from one machine to another, both are opensuse but different versions and the new one is 64 bit. Compiling was not going well [I posted a message on the *other* forum about that] so I tried just moving the executeable from the old machine to the new one and got the above error. I did make sure I had older versions of GCC, GTK, and the like. I have a feeling I am pretty close to the finish line but I need some help here.

thx


----------



## starmanj

I'm now running in a hybrid enviroment, I have both directivo's and HD tivos. I run Pytivo for my HD tivos, and tivoserver for Directivo. But they conflict; tivoserver blocks my HD tivos from seeing Pytivo. I didn't think the two programs used the same port but I guess they do.

Can i change the tivoserver port and have it still function? Where is the port specified if it's possible to change it? Can't find it in config file.

Anybody have suggestions to resolve?

Starmanj


----------



## shredhead

starmanj said:


> I'm now running in a hybrid enviroment, I have both directivo's and HD tivos. I run Pytivo for my HD tivos, and tivoserver for Directivo. But they conflict; tivoserver blocks my HD tivos from seeing Pytivo. I didn't think the two programs used the same port but I guess they do.
> 
> Can i change the tivoserver port and have it still function? Where is the port specified if it's possible to change it? Can't find it in config file.
> 
> Anybody have suggestions to resolve?
> 
> Starmanj


If you're on Linux, the config file for tivoserver is /root/.tivoserver/settings.cfg but I just looked in the file and there's no reference to port number there. Perhaps you should change pyTivo's port number instead.


----------



## shredhead

I can't get past the dreaded "ERROR: Unable to bind socket on port 2191 (ERROR #-1)"

I get the listing on the DTivos and I can look at all the shows. The moment I try to transfer something it dies. I'm stumped at this point... I transferred everything verbatim from the old machine (where it worked flawlessly) to this one. The OS on both is the same version just that this one is 64 bit. I did open the appropriate ports on the firewall, also I tried it with the firewall off. It must be something else. The log isn't too helpful. 

I was never able to compile it successfully so I'm using the tivoserver-0.4.3-linux executeable they have on the sourceforge site. I assume it was compiled 32 bit but my guess is that if it wouldn't work on 64 bit I'd get a crash rather than a can't connect type error.

Any ideas?


----------



## djl25

I may be remembering this wrong, but at one time I was trying to get concurrent sessions of Tivoserver running on the same Windows machine and I think I was getting that error. I fixed it by changing the following line in tivoserver.cfg:

INTERFACE_ADDR=0.0.0.0

Just for a goof, change it to the ip address of the network card and see what happens.



shredhead said:


> I can't get past the dreaded "ERROR: Unable to bind socket on port 2191 (ERROR #-1)"
> 
> I get the listing on the DTivos and I can look at all the shows. The moment I try to transfer something it dies. I'm stumped at this point... I transferred everything verbatim from the old machine (where it worked flawlessly) to this one. The OS on both is the same version just that this one is 64 bit. I did open the appropriate ports on the firewall, also I tried it with the firewall off. It must be something else. The log isn't too helpful.
> 
> I was never able to compile it successfully so I'm using the tivoserver-0.4.3-linux executeable they have on the sourceforge site. I assume it was compiled 32 bit but my guess is that if it wouldn't work on 64 bit I'd get a crash rather than a can't connect type error.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## shredhead

well, since I have one nic I didn't think I needed to do that, nor did I in the past, but, as you said try it just for a goof... it worked. Thanks.

Now I just need to solve the next mystery of why I can't transfer any shows. The log has no error now (I've got tail -f going and it's just got the normal stuff there). I would be guessing firewall now but I am pretty sure I have all the ports open. [2190, 2191, 8100, 8101, 8200 all TCP plus 2190, 2191 UDP]. I

One other little weird thing I noticed.. It is still looking for videos in a directory I no longer use and have long since removed from the config file. I can't seem to shake this so I made a symlink pointing to the right place.


----------



## jfuredy

OK, I am running two SD-DVR40s that are both running 6.2a with the superpatch and have larger hard drives that have been working with MRV forever. I just recently found out about TiVoServer's ability to transfer various video files from a PC to the MRV network so I thought I'd try it out.

It appeared to go smoothly, with TiVoServer Loading 107 shows. When I go into the NPL on my TiVos the TiVoServer shows up in the list, but when I select it no shows appear, and it gives me a "DVR could not be reached because a connection could not be established." But the MRV to the other TiVo still works fine, and I can still access my PC's music directory on the TiVo.

I read in one of the threads that the TiVoServer should output a line such as "adding Tivo: " after it loads the shows, but mine does not do this. The thread I saw that mentioned this turned out to be caused by someone trying it on a non-MRV enabled system, so the thread died.

Can someone direct me to a resource that will tell me where to start looking for the cause of this problem? Any hints on where to start looking?

UPDATE: I also tried manually entering the IP address of the router (INTERFACE_ADDR=192.168.1.1) that my TiVo is connected to via a USB/ethernet adapter. No change in the behavior.

Then I tried the IP of the computer that is running TiVoServer and now TiVoServer outputs this after "Finished Loading XX Shows":
Using interface: 'eth0' 192.168.1.104
Using interface: 'eth0' 192.168.1.104
Using broadcast interface: 'eth0' 192.168.1.255

But it still comes up with a connection error when I try to access it from the TiVo.

SOLUTION:
Thanks to shredhead for pointing me towards the firewall, I now have everything working! With the firewall turned off I could even go back to the default IP of 0.0.0.0 in case my DHCP server changes the IP addresses of anything.

This is an awesome tool to go along with MRV. Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1

have you checked the permissions on the directory on the pc.


----------



## shredhead

sounds like your firewall. try disabling it for a test. then if that's it you have to open up the ports. I went through this myself and I think I did not have the right ports opened... somewhere on DDB someone posted them.


----------



## bitmap

Cspot said:


> any chance someone has the source for the alpha build in post #1?


I can't give you a direct link, but its at the first hit on google: 
Full Source tivoserver.tgz.bz2

That page has tivoserver 0.4.4-a4.6 in source, and linux binary, newer than the sourceforge code.
Uses ffmpeg SVN r6279 and mjpegtools 1.8.0.
It is likely the same as the original cygwin binary that someone compiled a few years ago, from the post you refer to here.

I'm currently working to document building that same source under cygwin.
My source build was so that I could enable file info caching, which was disabled in the older cygwin binary. I was told that the original code built by Weston "disabled caching because of subtle errors that crept in with recent changes". I'm still testing it, stay tuned.


----------



## pip55

I have a sddvr 40 upgraded with instantcake, ptvnet (6.2a), and rbautch's enhancement script. How would I determine if superpatch is functioning properly? Tivoserver appears on NPL but doesn't upload.


----------



## bitmap

pip55 said:


> Tivoserver appears on NPL but doesn't upload.


Check to be sure you aren't running some other MRV app, like TivoToGo which might conflict with the ports used by tivoserver. Can you see the name of the tivoserver, but can't get listings, or get listings but can't transfer?


----------



## bitmap

*UPDATED to support passing settings directory from the service or systray.*
*UPDATED to be compatible with cygwin 1.7, and show version in file properties.*

To get tivoserver to launch as a service, I had to hard code a few things, so tivoserver.exe 
(and the cygwin1.dll) must exist in the same directory with tivoserver_service.exe 
(same for tivoserver_tray), and once installed as a service, you must
manually change the service to login as a user, and to autostart if you wish.

Before setting up the service, make sure that TS runs properly
by opening a command prompt, then CD to your tivoserver directory.
Enter the command "tivoserver_service -t" to test that it loads properly.
(If you just launch TSS without flags (except -d), it will restart forever)
Control-C a few times to watch the service restart until you get a
pop-up window about restarting too many times. (only the test has a limit)
Next, enter "tivoserver_service -i" to install the windows service.
There is also a "-r" flag to remove the service, and "-h" for help.

If you wanted to pass arguments down to tivoserver.exe from the service,
install with explicit path to the service executable plus args, EX:
tivoserver_service.exe -i C:\tivoserver\tivoserver_service.exe -d C:\tivoserver

To test before installing the service, you can also use the -d flag in test mode:
tivoserver_service.exe -t -d C:\tivoserver

Open the services control panel, then open the properties for the TivoServer service.
Set startup type to 'Automatic', if you want it to reload after a system reboot.

*If not using the '-d' settings directory option, or for builds earlier than -a7:*
Click the 'Log On' tab, then the radio button for 'This Account', and
enter your login id and password for the service.
tivoserver will run under whatever security settings you give it,
so that account must have a home directory for the .tivoserver settings directory,
and must have security permission to access any media directories you tell it to.

*Tivoserver_service can now run as the LocalSystem account without setting a password,* 
as long as you specify a *'-d' directory* for tivoserver to use, *AND* use a version of 
tivoserver which supports reading the '-d' command line before checking
the user's home directory (-a7 or later). By default, the service will
start with an interactive console window. If you don't want to see the console,
check the 'Log On' tab in the service properties, and unselect the checkbox for
"Allow service to interact with the desktop".
The requirements that tivoserver running as LocalSystem have read permission 
to the video directories still applies, and MUST have write permission to the
.tivoserver settings directory.
*REQUIRES TivoServer 0.4.4-a7 or later for LocalSystem + '-d' to work!! *

*Also included* below is a win32 app to run tivoserver hidden behind a systray icon.
It's really simple, put it in the same directory as tivoserver.exe and run it.
TST now supports -d directory arg for tivoserver startup as well.
(Tray app based on code written by original TS author WSewell)

Both service and tray apps should allow any number of arguments to pass down
to TivoServer, just make sure the -d is the first one, EX:
tivoserver_tray.exe -d c:\tivoserver -s TivoServName -l 5

Neither tivoserver_service or tivoserver_tray are designed to run more than one copy,
so if you need more than one instance of tivoserver.exe, you'll still have to run it manually,
or run one copy as a service and on in the systray (with separate settings directories specified)

tivoserver_service.exe and tivoserver_tray.exe in here.
(Should support earlier versions of tivoserver.exe as well, not just my builds)
[Earlier than 0.4.4-a7 requires setting a login id and password for the service]


----------



## pip55

bitmap said:


> Check to be sure you aren't running some other MRV app, like TivoToGo which might conflict with the ports used by tivoserver. Can you see the name of the tivoserver, but can't get listings, or get listings but can't transfer?


Tivo Desktop is running. I can see the name of the tivoserver, get the listings but when I try to transfer it crashes the tivoserver on the PC. I'm running XP sp2. On this particular machine I have tivoserver_0.4.3_cygwin.zip installed.

As a seperate but concurrent issue I have another PC , also with XP sp2, with tivoserver_0.4.4-a4.6_cygwin.zip installed and on that machine tivoserver will load and post the folder and movies but will not not list or find my tivos and stops at "Finished Loadings XX Shows". Tivo Desktop is also running on this machine as well. This machine may have several different copies of cygwin1.dll on it.

I don't know if affects tivoserver operation or not but both PCs have multiple OS on them.

Also as a side-note, on another machine with win2k installed and 0.4.3_cygwin, tivoserver will load, appear named on the tivo, list movies, but crash upon transfer attempt. I mention this machine in wondering if this points to a tivo issue rather than a PC setup.

I have a convoluted home network system; dsl modem-wireless router-main hub, sub hub. Could it adversely affect tivoserver?


----------



## BTUx9

multiple OSes wouldn't be a problem.

have you set the tivo's MRV name? (usually done from TWP)

have you run tivoserver from a command window, so you can see any messages when it crashes?

you say the a4.6 doesn't find your tivos, do you mean the tivos don't find tivoserver?

do the tivos see tivo desktop running on all 3 PCs (and do they work)?


----------



## bitmap

pip55 said:


> Tivo Desktop is running. I can see the name of the tivoserver, get the listings but when I try to transfer it crashes the tivoserver on the PC. I'm running XP sp2. On this particular machine I have tivoserver_0.4.3_cygwin.zip installed.


There are a few things that could be going on.
The Windows firewall could block TS ports, which usually gets the TS to show on the tivo, but no show listing. Try with firewall disabled briefly, to see if that helps, if so you'll need to add some exceptions to the firewall.

If you have multiple tivoservers on different machines, make sure they each have a unique name in the settings.cfg.

As far as crashing, the v0.4.3 is pretty old, I would try the 0.4.4-a4.6 instead to see if it resolved the crashes, and make sure you have a current version of the cygwin1.dll (you don't need the whole installation).

Another thing I've noticed is that certain video files will crash on my AthlonXP, but transfer fine from my Athlon64x2. I plan to compile a version that is tuned to say a PentiumII without SSE to see if that helps.
A new build using ffmpeg 0.5 is looking good, will post more about it soon.


----------



## pip55

BTUx9 .... bitmap
Thanks for the heads up. Checked out the directions you indicated and the XPs are working.
I gotta say I really enjoy this program.
I set up tivoserver service as well. Way cool.

An odd thing was when I installed a4.6 on my win2k machine it wouldn't create the .tivoserver in Application Data. I got an error that it could not find C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver rather than C:\Documents and Settings\name\application data. I created C:\\Application Data/.tivoserver and it would load and run.

Also I loaded an mp4, uploaded to both my tivos, recorded to NPL, and then tried experimentally to transfer again. No machine would repeat the transfer. Get an error about codec missing.

Anyway, really thankful tivoserver is running and I appreciate your willingness to offer your skills, talents and support. I'm all for continued developement.


----------



## bitmap

pip55 said:


> An odd thing was when I installed a4.6 on my win2k machine it wouldn't create the .tivoserver in Application Data.
> 
> Also I loaded an mp4, uploaded to both my tivos, recorded to NPL, and then tried experimentally to transfer again. No machine would repeat the transfer. Get an error about codec missing.


I don't have a win2k system to test on anymore, but I'd guess that cygwin is having problems understanding your environment path for APPDATA. The simplest workaround is to launch tivoserver with the --dir option to specify where you want it to look for the .tivoserver directory.

On the MP4 transfer, just so I understand, the video played fine the first time you pulled it from tivoserver, but won't transfer from tivoserver again? When TS loads starts, it gives some stats on the files it finds, what video and audio codecs are listed for this file?


----------



## pip55

bitmap said:


> On the MP4 transfer, just so I understand, the video played fine the first time you pulled it from tivoserver, but won't transfer from tivoserver again? When TS loads starts, it gives some stats on the files it finds, what video and audio codecs are listed for this file?


This is what I get:

Selected Show = 0
--------------------------------------------
0x00014103
0x0001100a
<-------------- 0: well-grounded
0x00000000
0x00010661
0x0001065e
Found Show By ID: 2108424203
<<<<<<<<<<<< well-grounded
0x00000000
0x00000000
0x00016bb4
0x00016bad
--------> Random Magic: '2078917053'NEW TRANSFER
0x00016bb4
0x00016bb2
0x00000000
Found Magic number: '2078917053'
Found Show By ID: 2108424203
AVI2!
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\tster\App
lication Data/video/well-grounded.mp4':
Duration: 00:07:04.5, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 401 kb/s
Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 400x304, 25.00 fps(r)
Stream #0.1(und): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 22050 Hz, stereo
newh= 304, Padding= 0, ar= 1.33333, br= 2692
AVI2 stats: 400x304, dur=7:05, BR=2692, Pixel-AR=1.00
nchunks: 1118, nparts: 2
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\tster\App
lication Data/video/well-grounded.mp4':
Duration: 00:07:04.5, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 401 kb/s
Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 400x304, 25.00 fps(r)
Stream #0.1(und): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 22050 Hz, stereo
[mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0x7d08c4]ISO: File Type Major Brand: isom
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Documents and Settings\tster\App
lication Data/video/well-grounded.mp4':
Duration: 00:07:04.5, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 401 kb/s
Stream #0.0(und), 1/25: Video: h264, yuv420p, 400x304, 1/25, 25.00 fps(r)
Stream #0.1(und), 512/11025: Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 22050 Hz, stereo
Output #0, mp2, to 'tmp.m2a':
Stream #0.0, 1/90000: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Output #1, mpeg2video, to 'tmp.m2v':
Stream #1.0, 1/90000: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 400x304, 1001/30000, q=2-31,
2500 kb/s, 29.97 fps(c)
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #1.0
Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1


----------



## bitmap

Apparently MP4 audio wasn't supported in the 0.4.4-a4.6 build.
I'm working to add the recently released ffmpeg 0.5 into tivoserver,
which should support this codec, and many others as well.
Stay tuned in the next couple of weeks for a new release.


----------



## darrin75

Can cover art(Thumbnail) and automatic down loading of summary of title be used on this. Could IMDB be used?


----------



## bitmap

darrin75 said:


> Can cover art(Thumbnail) and automatic down loading of summary of title be used on this. Could IMDB be used?


I'm not sure where a thumbnail image would be used, the Tivo doesn't support an image attached to a showing that I know of, at least not for MRV transfers.

IMDB searches are something I've looked at, but are really difficult to automate, as even if the name of the file matches exactly with a film name, IMDB often returns partial matches, so we can't always be sure that we catch the right one. If you manually edit (or create) the .cache file which corresponds to a video file, you can insert descriptions, actors, etc., 
to be shown in the Tivo description of the transferred showing.


----------



## bobdole369

Is this still being developed or is it released and stable? 

Can we expect any updates? Does it work with Series 3 Tivo's?


----------



## bitmap

Yes, some work is still being done on tivoserver, and in fact I've recently
finished updating it to use the new ffmpeg 0.5 released last month.

If you want to try out an alpha-release of some of the new features, 
search google for "ffmpeg 0.5 on tivoserver" including quotes, to find a 
post I made with win32/cygwin binaries. Post 422 in that thread has 
some info on new features, and 435 has the binaries.

For linux, you'd need to compile for yourself at the moment,
or cygwin could compile too, from the CVS source at https://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoserver/
I'm sorry, there isn't much documentation on building the new code yet,
or for any of the new features, save what's listed in my post with the binaries.
From CVS, you'd need to run aclocal, autoconf, automake, ./configure

I'm still in the middle of a few other additions, but the CVS is more or less stable, 
and tested primarily on Pent2, Pent3, Pent4, AthlonXP, Atlhon64 in cygwin,
but linux only on one P4 in fedora, so its possible there could still be portability issues across other distros.

Aside from the tivoserver source, you'll need mjpegtools-1.8.0+ty patches.
I'm trying to get a pre-patched source bundle uploaded to the SF servers, 
where it will eventually be under:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/tivoserver/download
Until then, I've put it up here: 
http://www.bintec.com/tivo/a4.6/mjpegtools-1.8.0-tivoserver.tgz
mjpeg configure is really simple: ./configure

Also needed is ffmpeg-0.5 source: http://ffmpeg.org/releases/
As an example, for my P4, i configure ffmpeg with:
./configure --cc=gcc43 --extra-cflags="-march=pentium4 -mno-sse3 -mcpu=pentium4" --disable-ssse3 --disable-amd3dnow \
--enable-gpl --enable-pthreads --enable-swscale --disable-vhook --disable-network --disable-ffserver --disable-demuxer=vfwcap \
--enable-decoders --disable-encoders --enable-encoder=mp2 --enable-encoder=mpeg2video --enable-encoder=ac3


----------



## starmanj

Hi Bitmap-
Not sure if you check the other tivoserver site-- I am having trouble with your latest build tivoserver-p4.exe. My tivo gives me error upon transfer, "you don't have enough space on your hard drive", for .mpg transfers. Transfers that require transcoding do transfer, but stop partway through. I'm wondering if your server code is sending faulty length/size info to my machine. I have plenty of hard drive capacity.


----------



## goony

Sorry to revive such an old topic.

I have a few "enhanced" DTivos that can do MRV. I want to be able to play MP3s from my Windows machine.

TivoDesktop V2.3a was supposed to work for playing audio files, but I've not had any luck with it yet.

Tivoserver only wants to play video-format files... I've experimented with a video tool called Super to combine an .mp3 with a fixed .jpg file to make an MPG2 file that Tivoserver likes, but they always fail complaining that they cannot find the AVI information.

Thanks!

Update: I was able to get Tivo Desktop 2.3a working after all (via tips from Tivo website), so this is all moot. I leave it here in case someone can find the links useful.


----------



## fboner

MacTivoServer posted here.


----------

